# Σύγχρονοι μύθοι



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

Ή «αστικοί μύθοι» αν προτιμάτε.

Ο πιο γνωστός και διαδεδομένος, ένας μύθος που θα σας συνοδεύει μέχρι τα βαθιά σας γεράματα, είναι ο μύθος της μοναδικής «νοηματικής» γλώσσας, που έχουμε συζητήσει και ξανασυζητήσει, που τον ανέλυσε εξαντλητικά ο συνονόματος, αλλά που όλο και νέα θύματα βρίσκει. Το πιο πρόσφατο ήταν ο υπουργός Παιδείας (το συζητήσαμε κι αυτό εν παραβύστω), πάνε μήνες που έκανε την γκάφα του, αλλά μας τη θυμίζει πάλι τώρα ο Γεράσιμος Βώκος σε άρθρο του στο Βήμα («Ο υπουργός και η γλώσσα του»).

Η δεύτερη εμφάνιση του Ευριπίδη Στυλιανίδη, στις 27/1/2008 έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία. Οφείλουμε τη δημοσιοποίησή της στη θαρραλέα καταγγελία της συναδέλφου κ. Βάσως Κιντή. Οπως λοιπόν μαθαίνουμε, στην Αίθουσα της Παλαιάς Βουλής, ενώπιον επίλεκτου ακροατηρίου, στο οποίο συγκαταλέγονταν η πρώην και ο νυν Πρόεδρος της Βουλής των Ελλήνων, καθώς και πανεπιστημιακοί δάσκαλοι, ο Υπουργός της Παιδείας, εντυπωσιασμένος από τη σοφία των ακροδεξιών τόπων του Διαδικτύου, δίδαξε τη γνώση που ανακάλυψε εκεί, τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά την επιστήμη της Γλωσσολογίας. Εμαθαν λοιπόν όλοι οι παριστάμενοι - και εμείς μαζί τους - ότι η μοναδική «νοηματική» γλώσσα είναι η ελληνική, ενώ όλες οι άλλες γλώσσες του κόσμου είναι απλώς «σημειολογικές». Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μόνο η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει πρωτογενή σχέση με τα πράγματα: όλες οι άλλες είναι κάπως ανάπηρες, οι δύστυχες. Ο φιλομαθής υπουργός δεν αρκέστηκε στη θεωρία· έδωσε και συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Τη λέξη «έντερο», η οποία σημαίνει, σύμφωνα με τον γλωσσολόγο υπουργό, «εντός ρέω». Η ιατρική μάς είχε μάθει τι ρέει στο έντερο. Τώρα μπορούμε να είμαστε υπερήφανοι, γιατί γνωρίζουμε τι ρέει στο κεφάλι του υπουργού. Στη συνέχεια, προφανώς εμπνευσμένος από τη δευτερογενή γνώση που κατέθεσε (γιατί πρωτογενώς η γνώση αυτή είναι κατάκτηση των διανοουμένων του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού), ο Ευριπίδης Στυλιανίδης, εκτός κειμένου και σε πρωτοπρόσωπη σύνταξη, είπε τα ακόλουθα: «Πιστεύω ότι σήμερα, αυτήν την ποιότητα διανόησης και γνώσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, η νέα γενιά την αναδεικνύει παραδειγματικά ενώπιον της κοινωνίας και αυτή είναι η πιο ισχυρή απάντηση που μπορεί να δώσει το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα προς όλους αυτούς που αμφισβητούν την ποιότητά του».


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

Το ότι θα ζήσουμε με το μύθο του Hellenic Quest το έχω συνηθίσει, μειδιώ απλώς κάθε φορά που σκοντάφτω πάνω του, για να μπορώ έτσι να εκνευρίζομαι κανονικά με άλλα μυθεύματα που βρίσκω μπροστά μου, σαν κι αυτό, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει στο _This funny thing landed in my email_ ή σε κάτι σαν _Look what the cat dragged in_:

To all of you who are Greek, Orthodox:

The European Union Parliament is pressuring the Turkish Government to restore Saint Sophia Cathedral from a museum into a Greek Orthodox Church. However the Parliament has set a requirement of 1.000.000 signatures on a petition before it makes this conversation a prerequisite for Turkey’s admission into the European Union.

You are requested to cast your vote by logging on to a link at WWW.hagiasophiablog.com. This is an opportunity for each of you to have an impact on world events. Get as many Greek Orthodox, other Orthodox and Christian friends of yours to sign the petition and make history.

Στο site www.hagiasophiablog.com υπάρχει ένα LINK, για να ψηφίσετε, ώστε να ξαναλειτουργήσει η Αγία Σοφία στην Κων/πολη ως χριστιανική εκκλησία και όχι ως μουσείο.

Για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία συζήτησης και άσκησης πίεσης από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο προς την Τουρκία χρειάζονται 1.000.000 ηλεκτρονικές υπογραφές.

Ήδη σε μια εβδομάδα μαζεύτηκαν χωρίς καν ανακοινώσεις από τον έντυπο και ηλεκτρονικό τύπο 50.000.

Το «site» ανήκει σε μια κυρία Αγγελική Παπαγκίκα, το viral ηλεμήνυμα κυκλοφορεί κάπου 4 χρόνια, το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο δεν αποφασίζει με βάση τις υπογραφές που μαζεύει ο κάθε βαρεμένος και, τέλος πάντων, καλύτερα μουσείο παρά εκκλησία η Αγία Σοφία. Θα προτιμούσα να μαζεύαμε υπογραφές να γίνουν μουσεία και άλλες εκκλησίες και κάμποσα τζαμιά.


----------



## panadeli (May 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στη συνέχεια, προφανώς εμπνευσμένος από τη δευτερογενή γνώση που κατέθεσε (γιατί πρωτογενώς η γνώση αυτή είναι κατάκτηση των διανοουμένων του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού), ο Ευριπίδης Στυλιανίδης, εκτός κειμένου και σε πρωτοπρόσωπη σύνταξη, είπε τα ακόλουθα: «Πιστεύω ότι σήμερα, αυτήν την ποιότητα διανόησης και γνώσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, η νέα γενιά την αναδεικνύει παραδειγματικά ενώπιον της κοινωνίας και αυτή είναι η πιο ισχυρή απάντηση που μπορεί να δώσει το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα προς όλους αυτούς που αμφισβητούν την ποιότητά του».




Ως εκπαιδευτικός, και αφού πρώτα εκφράσω για άλλη μία φορά το δέος μου για την ευρυμάθεια και το ποιόν του (δυστυχώς) προϊσταμένου μου, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι, μέσα στο παραλήρημά του, ο υπουργός εξέφρασε μια απόλυτη, όσο και θλιβερή, αλήθεια. Αυτήν ακριβώς την _"ποιότητα διανόησης και γνώσης της ελληνικής γλώσσας" _αναδεικνύει _"παραδειγματικά ενώπιον της κοινωνίας" _η νέα γενιά. 
Συναντώ όλο και συχνότερα μαθητές και φοιτητές που προτιμούν να αναμασούν άκριτα τους διάφορους μύθους που τους πασάρουν χωρίς να τους εκθέτουν σε λογική επεξεργασία (δεν έχει σημασία αν οι μύθοι είναι δεξιάς ή αριστερής προέλευσης, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τους υιοθετούν όχι για πολιτικούς λόγους αλλά για λόγους αυτοπροσδιορισμού). 
Όλο σπανιότερα δε συναντώ ανθρώπους που να διαλέγονται με επιχειρήματα, χωρίς να εμμένουν δογματικά στον όποιον μύθο τους.

Πράγματι, ισχυρότερη απάντηση σε όσους το αμφισβητούν δεν θα μπορούσε να δώσει το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ή «αστικοί μύθοι» αν προτιμάτε.


Ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω και κάτι που με απασχολεί εδώ και καιρό: Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ αστικών και περιαστικών μύθων; Τη χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς αυτήν τη λεπτή διάκριση όταν μιλάτε ή γράφετε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Λίγες μέρες πριν ανοίξουν τα σχολεία, είχα για μία ακόμη φορά την ευκαιρία να διαπιστώσω το υψηλό επίπεδο μόρφωσης που παρέχεται στο σχολείο όπου φοιτά ο γιος μου. Η ευκαιρία μου δόθηκε όταν ο μικρός, σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, με ρώτησε:
- Μπαμπά, πότε καθιερώθηκε η αγγλική ως επίσημη γλώσσα των ΗΠΑ;
- Δεν ξέρω, του απάντησα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο ποτέ, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τα αγγλικά ήταν η γλώσσα της πλειοψηφίας. Τα ελληνικά καθιερώθηκαν ποτέ ως επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας; Θα ήταν περιττό κάτι τέτοιο…
- Όχι, όχι… Έγινε μια ψηφοφορία για να αποφασιστεί ποια γλώσσα θα είναι η επίσημη γλώσσα. Και μάλιστα ήταν υποψήφια και η ελληνική γλώσσα και έχασε με μία ψήφο διαφορά! Το ήξερες αυτό;
- Εγώ το ήξερα. Εσύ πού το άκουσες;
- Μας το είπε ο κύριος στο σχολείο πρόπερσι!
Πρώτα προσπάθησα να μην εκφράσω μεγαλόφωνα την άποψή μου για τον εν λόγω “κύριο” και αμέσως μετά αφιέρωσα λίγη ώρα για να εξηγήσω στο Αταιριαστόπουλο την έννοια του “αστικού μύθου”.

Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.philology.gr/blog/?p=388


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ή «αστικοί μύθοι» αν προτιμάτε.
> 
> Ο πιο γνωστός και διαδεδομένος, ένας μύθος που θα σας συνοδεύει μέχρι τα βαθιά σας γεράματα, είναι ο μύθος της μοναδικής «νοηματικής» γλώσσας, που έχουμε συζητήσει και ξανασυζητήσει, που τον ανέλυσε εξαντλητικά ο συνονόματος, αλλά που όλο και νέα θύματα βρίσκει.



Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι: πώς το ξέρετε ότι είναι μύθος; Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν ισχύει ή αν δεν ισχύει. 

Δεν αναφέρομαι βέβαια στη Νέα Ελληνική, αλλά σε γλώσσες όπως τα Σανσκριτικά, τα Αρχαία Αιγυπτιακά, τα Αραμαϊκά και τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά που ίσως να πλησιάζουν πάρα πολύ σε αυτό που εννοούν με τον όρο "νοηματική" γλώσσα. Δεν λέω ότι είναι, ούτε ότι δεν είναι. Δηλώνω άγνοια και αναμένω περισσότερες "αποκαλύψεις".

Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα ότι πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τέτοια ανόητα και σωβινιστικά επιχειρήματα και ιδέες για να πούνε τα δικά τους, γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία.

Η καλύτερη γλώσσα στον κόσμο, η πιο πλούσια γλώσσα, ο Θεός είναι Έλλην και οι Έλληνες δημιούργησαν το σύμπαν και τα σχετικά...


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2008)

Θαρρώ πως νοηματική γλώσσα είναι, στην επιστημονική ορολογία, η γλώσσα των κωφών. 

Θαρρώ επίσης πως η γλωσσολογία πρεσβεύει, από την εποχή του Σοσίρ τουλάχιστο, την αυθαιρεσία του γλωσσικού σημείου, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει καμιά γλωσσική αναγκαιότητα που να συνδέει το σημαίνον με το σημαινόμενο και ότι όλες οι γλώσσες, με εξαίρεση κάποιες ονοματοποιίες, είναι συμβατικές. Κι αυτό ισχύει τόσο για τις σημερινές γλώσσες όσο και για τις αρχαίες που αναφέρει ο Αμβρόσιος πιο πάνω.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

sarant said:


> Θαρρώ πως νοηματική γλώσσα είναι, στην επιστημονική ορολογία, η γλώσσα των κωφών.



Είπα "σε αυτό που λένε με "νοηματική γλώσσα". Ίσως δεν ήμουν ξεκάθαρος, θα το διορθώσω.



sarant said:


> Θαρρώ επίσης πως η γλωσσολογία πρεσβεύει, από την εποχή του Σοσίρ τουλάχιστο, την αυθαιρεσία του γλωσσικού σημείου, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει καμιά γλωσσική αναγκαιότητα που να συνδέει το σημαίνον με το σημαινόμενο και ότι όλες οι γλώσσες, με εξαίρεση κάποιες ονοματοποιίες, είναι συμβατικές. Κι αυτό ισχύει τόσο για τις σημερινές γλώσσες όσο και για τις αρχαίες που αναφέρει ο Αμβρόσιος πιο πάνω.



Να σου πω, ο Σωσίρ εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται σχετικός εν προκειμένω για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν έχουν γίνει έρευνες αυτού του τύπου για τις αρχαίες γλώσσες. Απ' όσο ξέρω, τουλάχιστον. 

Για τις σύγχρονες, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Αυτό που λέει ο sarant είναι ότι ο όρος «νοηματική γλώσσα» είναι από μόνος του μυθικός όρος. Δεν ισχύει για καμιά γλώσσα. Και δεν μπορεί να ισχύει. Μπορεί όλες οι γλώσσες να άρχισαν από το γκρρ! του εκφοβισμού και ηχοποίητες λέξεις, αλλά δεν μπορεί να στηθεί μια γλώσσα πάνω στο μύθο που επιχειρούν να φιλοξενήσουν αυτοί οι αλλοπαρμένοι μέσα στον όρο «νοηματική γλώσσα».

http://www.geocities.com/vasargyr/critics.htm


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Να σου πω, ο Σωσίρ εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται σχετικός εν προκειμένω για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν έχουν γίνει έρευνες αυτού του τύπου για τις αρχαίες γλώσσες. Απ' όσο ξέρω, τουλάχιστον.
> Για τις σύγχρονες, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.



Ambrose, oι γλώσσες, είτε σύγχρονες είτε αρχαίες, είναι συστήματα σημείων και ως τέτοια δεν μπορούν εξ ορισμού να έχουν κάποια πρωτογενή σχέση με τα πράγματα (όπως κι αν την εννοήσουμε την πρωτογένεια). Είναι σαν να λες ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για το αν η φωτογραφία έχει πρωτογενή σχέση με τον κόσμο γιατί δεν ερευνήσαμε καλά κάποιες δαγγεροτυπίες στα συρτάρια του προπάππου μας. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βέβαια οι δαγγεροτυπίες (αρχαίες γλώσσες) έχουν ερευνηθεί εκτενέστατα και η σύγχρονη γλωσσολογία φυσικά δεν έχει φτάσει σε παρόμοια συμπεράσματα (ή τουλάχιστον αν έχει φτάσει δεν μας τα λένε στα πενεπιστήμια)
Ακόμα και οι ηχομιμητικές λέξεις που πλησιάζουν περισσότερο απ' όλες σε κάποια μορφή πρωτογένειας είναι σχετικά μόνο μη αυθαίρετες, γι'αυτό και βέβαια ο ήχος του βατράχου δεν λέγεται σε όλες τις γλώσσες _βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ_.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 14, 2008)

Anef, ξέρω τι είναι το σημείο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα αντικείμενο, ένα ποτήρι ας πούμε, να έχει το δικό του όνομα, ήχο ή σειρά από ήχους (εκφορά);

Υ.Γ. βλέπε πριν τη Βαβέλ.


----------



## anef (Sep 14, 2008)

Τον σύνδεσμο τον έβαλα γιατί συσχετίζει την έννοια του σημείου με την αυθαιρετότητα. Εξυπηρετούσε και ο σύνδεσμος που έβαλε πριν ο Νίκελ, απλώς μέσα από την Πύλη μπορεί κανείς να βρει εύκολα όλες τις εξηγήσεις των σχετικών όρων. 

Για το ερώτημα: εννοείς αν εγγενώς ένα ποτήρι έχει ενσωματωμένο μέσα του το όνομα, τον ήχο του; Αν συνέβαινε αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε όλοι οι άνθρωποι να το λένε με τον ίδιο τρόπο;
Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς:)

Βέβαια ο αστικός μύθος που συζητάμε δεν προχωράει σε απύθμενα βάθη. Λέει ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι νοηματική γιατί π.χ. το τραπεζομάντιλο προέρχεται από το τραπέζι και το μαντήλι. Τόση πρωτογένεια.


----------



## efi (Sep 14, 2008)

Όχι, ο αστικός μύθος δε λέει αυτό μόνο. Λέει ότι το κάθε γράμμα έχει απόκρυφα νοήματα και το ύψιλον είναι σαν κούπα επειδή οι λέξεις που γράφονται με ύψιλον δείχνουν κάτι κοίλο ή κάτι που περιέχει και ένα σωρό άλλες ασυναρτησίες, σαν κι αυτές με τις ελληνικές λέξεις που δεν είναι λέξεις, αλλά συναρτήσεις.
Είχα πέσει κάποτε σε μια εκπομπή στην οποία μια φιλόλογος υποστήριζε κάτι τέτοια, αλλά τα στοιχεία της τα έχει φάει ο ιός της επιλεκτικής μνήμης που με ταλανίζει.

Το τρομακτικό είναι ότι οι θεωρίες αυτές έχουν μεγάλη απήχηση και σε νέους μορφωμένους ανθρώπους.


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2008)

efi said:


> Όχι, ο αστικός μύθος δε λέει αυτό μόνο. Λέει ότι το κάθε γράμμα έχει απόκρυφα νοήματα και το ύψιλον είναι σαν κούπα επειδή οι λέξεις που γράφονται με ύψιλον δείχνουν κάτι κοίλο ή κάτι που περιέχει και ένα σωρό άλλες ασυναρτησίες, σαν κι αυτές με τις ελληνικές λέξεις που δεν είναι λέξεις, αλλά συναρτήσεις.



Α, σ' αυτά τα ανώτερα μαθηματικά εγώ δεν έφτασα:). Ξέρω την κλασική εκδοχή του μύθου όπως ήρθε κάποτε και σε μένα με μέιλ.


----------



## efi (Sep 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω και κάτι που με απασχολεί εδώ και καιρό: Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ αστικών και περιαστικών μύθων; Τη χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς αυτήν τη λεπτή διάκριση όταν μιλάτε ή γράφετε;



Εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά. Δηλαδή ''αστικοί'' είναι οι μύθοι που διαδίδονται από e-mail box σε e-mail box, ενώ ''περιαστικοί'' αυτοί που θα μπορούσαν να ελεγχθούν επιστημονικά, αλλά κανείς δε μπήκε στον κόπο να το κάνει;



> Τη χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς αυτήν τη λεπτή διάκριση όταν μιλάτε ή γράφετε;


Όχι, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ πάντα νερό ζεστό. Βρίσκω ότι δίνει εξαιρετική γεύση σε όλα τα φαγητά


----------



## efi (Sep 15, 2008)

anef said:


> Α, σ' αυτά τα ανώτερα μαθηματικά εγώ δεν έφτασα:). Ξέρω την κλασική εκδοχή του μύθου όπως ήρθε κάποτε και σε μένα με μέιλ.



Επιφυλάσσομαι να βρω βιντεάκι. Ή έστω περισσότερα στοιχεία. Στην ανάγκη, βρε αδερφέ, ειδοποιούμε κανένα... μη ελληναρά δημοσιογράφο να ψάξει αυτός για μας


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

efi said:


> Επιφυλάσσομαι να βρω βιντεάκι. Ή έστω περισσότερα στοιχεία. Στην ανάγκη, βρε αδερφέ, ειδοποιούμε κανένα... μη ελληναρά δημοσιογράφο να ψάξει αυτός για μας



Πόσα πια βιντεάκια θέλετε; Έναν σκασμό ανέβασα εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 15, 2008)

efi said:


> Εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά. Δηλαδή ''αστικοί'' είναι οι μύθοι που διαδίδονται από e-mail box σε e-mail box, ενώ ''περιαστικοί'' αυτοί που θα μπορούσαν να ελεγχθούν επιστημονικά, αλλά κανείς δε μπήκε στον κόπο να το κάνει;



Και _προαστιακοί_ εκείνοι που κυκλοφορούν στα προάστια ή με τον προαστιακό;



efi said:


> Όχι, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ πάντα νερό ζεστό. Βρίσκω ότι δίνει εξαιρετική γεύση σε όλα τα φαγητά


Βρίσκεις και συ λοιπόν οτι το έχουν ορδινιάσει όμορφα εφτούνο το φορουμάκι, ε; ;)


----------



## efi (Sep 15, 2008)

Βαγγελίστρα μου! Κράνος πρέπει να φοράμε όταν βλέπουμε τέτοια πράγματα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Έχουμε στην εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλλα (πρόσθεσα όλα σχεδόν τα βίντεο) πεντέξι ανθρώπους που λέει ο καθένας το δικό του παραμύθι και άλλους τόσους να το λένε μαγνητοσκοπημένο. Ένα κομματάκι ο καθένας, γιατί, αν τους αφήσεις, είναι ικανοί να σου πάρουν τ' αφτιά. Πότε πότε έχεις την εντύπωση ότι μερικοί γελούν με τα παραμύθια των άλλων, αλλά, όταν έρχεται η σειρά τους, ακόμα και οι πιο σοβαροί, κάποια μπαρούφα θα ξεφουρνίσουν κι αυτοί. Άνθρωπος εκεί μέσα που θα πει μια διαφορετική άποψη, που θα τους κάνει κάποια δύσκολη ερώτηση, δεν υπάρχει. Τι αποκομίζει ο θεατής, άγνωστο.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πάει εύκολα σοβαρός άνθρωπος εκεί, ακόμα κι αν τον φωνάξουν. Είχαν καλέσει κάποιον γνωστό μας εδώ κύριο πριν από καιρό και τον αποθαρρύναμε όλοι. Προσπαθώ να τον φανταστώ να φωνάζει αγανακτισμένος ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα στο άκουσμα των διάφορων τερατολογιών.

Ο περίφημος ρεπόρτερ Χαρδαβέλλας γιατί φτιάχνει αυτά τα εμετικά πράγματα; Είναι αυτή εκπομπή ενημέρωσης; Όχι, δεν είναι. Είναι ένα άλλο είδος κωμωδίας; Η Πάνια με σοβαροφανή μάσκα; Μπα, αριθμολογία είναι: νούμερα στα έδρανα, νούμερα του βαριετέ, νούμερα της AGB.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

efi said:


> Όχι, ο αστικός μύθος δε λέει αυτό μόνο. Λέει ότι το κάθε γράμμα έχει απόκρυφα νοήματα...
> 
> Το τρομακτικό είναι ότι οι θεωρίες αυτές έχουν μεγάλη απήχηση και σε νέους μορφωμένους ανθρώπους.



Το κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Από τα ονόματα του Θεού στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη μέχρι το Α και το Ω της Αποκάλυψης, είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος. Αναφορές υπάρχουν πάμπολλες, ακόμα και στο Πλάτωνα, τους Νεοπλατωνιστές κλπ. 

Μελέτες στο χώρο για το συμβολισμό του αλφαβήτου κλπ κλπ υπάρχουν πάμπολλες. 

Για να έχουν απήχηση, κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα.


Φυσικά. Διάβαζα, για παράδειγμα, ότι το κινέζικο ιδεόγραμμα που σήμερα σημαίνει άλογο κάποτε αναπαριστούσε όντως ένα άλογο.
Θέλω να πω ότι η προέλευση του αλφαβήτου μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο σκοτεινή και μυστηριώδης όσο θέλουν να πιστεύουν οι διάφοροι χαρδαβέλλες.
Το θέμα είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ότι ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς να το στηρίζει κάπου. Το να πω εγώ, ωσάν άλλος Γκας Πορτοκάλος, ότι το α δηλώνει βαθύτερη σύνδεση με το σύμπαν και να το πασπαλίσω με ψευδοεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα δε λέει κάτι. Φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί είναι και η ένσταση των επιστημόνων γλωσσολόγων.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

Καλά, σαφέστατα. Ότι ο κόσμος που λέει όλα αυτά στον Χαρδαβέλλα ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ που αλλού βγαίνει και λέει τα δικά του χωρίς επιχειρήματα, είναι δεδομένο. Αλλά εγώ αυτά τα βλέπω ως αδέξιες προσπάθειες για την ανάδυση μιας γνώσης ξεχασμένης και εννοείται πως δεν τα παίρνω πολύ στα σοβαρά. Αλλά δεν τα απορρίπτω 100%. Θεωρώ ότι κάπου εκεί μέσα υπάρχουν σπέρματα αλήθειας. Αυτό.


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο.



Φυσικά ο καθένας μπορεί να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει. Υπάρχει και μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη. 
Το θέμα είναι, όπως λέει και η Palavra, αν θα επιλέξουμε να βασιστούμε στην επιστήμη ή όχι. Αν επιλέξουμε αυτό το δρόμο, δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τα επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα όποτε μας βολεύει και όποτε δεν θέλουμε να βάζουμε μέσα και λίγη επίπεδη γη. Στο δικό μας τομέα δεν νομίζω αυτή τη στιγμή να μας βρίσκεται κάτι καλύτερο από τη γλωσσολογία με όλα τα παρακλάδια της και τις μεταφραστικές σπουδές, που σαφώς δεν θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα.

Τώρα είδα και το άλλο σου ποστ Ambrose. Από το 'δεδομένο' μέχρι τα 'σπέρματα αλήθειας' υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα.


Στα χρόνια της μαγείας και του ανορθολογισμού οι άνθρωποι έδιναν μαγικές ιδιότητες σε οτιδήποτε έβρισκαν μπροστά τους, δεν καταλάβαιναν, τους βόλευε κ.λπ. Τα ειδικά νοήματα δεν είναι εγγενή στα πράγματα, εμείς τους τα δίνουμε. Άκουσα, ας πούμε, για το Υ (που θυμίζει, λέει, ποτήρι — μα υπήρχαν ποδαράτα ποτήρια της σαμπάνιας τότε;), ότι το βρίσκουμε σε λέξεις που δείχνουν κοιλότητα, στρογγυλότητα κ.λπ. (_υς_, δηλ. γουρούνι, καλύτερο το νεοελληνικό, έχει και δύο τροφαντά «ου», _κύμα_ με τις καμπύλες του, _κύαθος_ κ.λπ.). Και αναρωτιέσαι: δηλώνουν κοιλότητα όλες οι λέξεις με «υ»; Δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις που να δηλώνουν κοιλότητα χωρίς «υ»; Κι αυτό σε μια εκπομπή που δεν άκουσα (μέχρι στιγμής) να πουν ότι οι Έλληνες έβαλαν τα φωνήεντα στο βορειοσημιτικό αλφάβητο (ναι, σιγά μην το πουν — σπουδαία υπόθεση αλλά δεν θα το πουν ποτέ έτσι), ότι η γραφή τού Υ στην πορεία του ήταν όλο γωνίες και δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με το σχήμα του στόματος όταν το προφέρανε, και ότι τέλος πάντως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το «κραδασμικό» σ' αυτά τα πράγματα.

Είπε ο Λάμπρου του Δαυλού: «Πάρτε τη λέξη κύαθος, που θα πει φλυτζάνι. Τι είναι το υ στο κύαθος; Είναι μια κοιλότητα, στην οποία έβαζαν το κρασί τους, όπως βάζουμε σήμερα τον καφέ μας στο φλυτζάνι, το οποίο φλυτζάνι έχει μέσα του το ύψιλον».
Άντε τώρα να του πεις ότι το φλιτζάνι είναι από το τουρκικό filcan κ.λπ. και δεν είχε ποτέ «υ», αλλά μάλλον του το βάλανε κάποιοι που ήθελαν να του προσθέσουν κοιλότητα. Και ήρθαν τώρα οι κακοί απλοποιητές και το διόρθωσαν σε φλιτζάνι. Και πού να πιεις πια τον καφέ σου σε ένα φλιτζάνι με δύο ξερακιανά «ι»; (Γι' αυτό άλλωστε τον δικό μου τον πίνω σε κούπα, mug.)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

anef said:


> Φυσικά ο καθένας μπορεί να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει. Υπάρχει και μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη.



Και αυτό το γνωρίζω. Από μία άποψη, έχουν δίκιο γιατί τα πάντα ορίζονται σύμφωνα μ' ένα μέτρο και σημείο αναφοράς. Αν ρωτήσεις π.χ. σήμερα τους ανθρώπους αν η Γη γυρίζει γύρω από τον Ήλιο, θα σου πούνε ναι. Ο Ήλιος όμως και όλο το ηλιακό σύστημα και ο γαλαξίας κινούνται προς (ή γύρω από; ) ένα άλλο σημείο στο διάστημα. Η απόλυτη αλήθεια ποια είναι;

Επειδή όμως ξέφυγα: *υπάρχει δηλ. απόδειξη επιστημονική ότι το κάθε γράμμα ΔΕΝ έχει απόκρυφη σημασία ή συμβολισμό; *Δεν νομίζω. Άρα, και αυτοί που ισχυρίζονται το αντίθετο, σε πίστη και προσωπική πεποίθηση το στηρίζουν.



anef said:


> Το θέμα είναι, όπως λέει και η Palavra, αν θα επιλέξουμε να βασιστούμε στην επιστήμη ή όχι. Αν επιλέξουμε αυτό το δρόμο, δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τα επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα όποτε μας βολεύει και όποτε δεν θέλουμε να βάζουμε μέσα και λίγη επίπεδη γη. Στο δικό μας τομέα δεν νομίζω αυτή τη στιγμή να μας βρίσκεται κάτι καλύτερο από τη γλωσσολογία με όλα τα παρακλάδια της και τις μεταφραστικές σπουδές, που σαφώς δεν θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι κάθε γράμμα των αρχαίων γλωσσών είχε απόκρυφο νόημα.
> 
> Τώρα είδα και το άλλο σου ποστ Ambrose. Από το 'δεδομένο' μέχρι τα 'σπέρματα αλήθειας' υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά:)



Πιστεύω ότι η επιστημονική έρευνα προϋποθέτει ανοιχτό μυαλό και διάθεση για έρευνα. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως απορρίπτουμε συλλήβδην πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχουμε ερευνήσει. Επειδή προσεγγίζουν το χώρο της μαγείας και του απόκρυφου και συνεπώς είναι εκτός των ορίων του επιστητού; Δεν ξέρω, και η φυσική σήμερα και η κοσμολογία εκτός των ορίων του επιστητού μου φαίνονται εμένα (αν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω).

Το δεδομένο αναφερόταν στο ότι το κάθε γράμμα είχε απόκρυφη σημασία. Τα σπέρματα αλήθειας στην εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλλα. 

Αυτά, προς το παρόν. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο τη συζήτηση γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι ότι θα βγάλει κάπου. Ένα εισαγωγικό βιβλίο, όπου μπορεί αν βρει κανείς αρκετά στοιχεία και πάμπολλες αναφορές και παραπομπές σε κείμενα αρχαία, θρησκευτικά, φιλοσοφικά κλπ για να ξεκινήσει τη μελέτη του, είναι η Ελληνική Καμπάλα του Κίρεν Μπάρρι.

Υ.Γ. Όσον αφορά το βιβλίο του Μπάρι: παρουσιάζεται σαν απόπειρα εξελληνισμού της Καμπάλα (αλίμονο μην την αφήσουμε στα χέρια των Εβραίων), αλλά δεν είναι. Έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι: το κάθε γράμμα υποτίθεται ότι δημιουργήθηκε για να αναπαραστήσει έναν ήχο, έτσι δεν είναι; Δε μιλάμε για ιδεογράμματα, φυσικά. Άρα, πώς θα μπορούσε να έχει απόκρυφο νόημα; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το αλφάβητο είναι απλώς η προσπάθεια του ανθρώπου να απεικονίσει γραπτώς την ομιλία του, όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

Εάν ο ήχος και το γράμμα ταυτίζονται με μια *Ι*δέα. Διαβάζει π.χ κανείς στο Ζοχάρ: 

"3. And just as the Brit is sown by forty-two matings from that same seed, *so the engraved and holy name is sown by the forty-two letters that describe the act of creation.*"
http://www.kabbalah.com/k/index.php/p=zohar/zohar


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Να κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση; Αυτά είναι του ανθρώπου ή του Θεού; Γιατί, αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι του Θεού (ή των θεών), υπάρχει ήδη ένα πρόβλημα συνεννόησης (με εμένα τουλάχιστον). Αν όμως πούμε ότι είναι του ανθρώπου, ο άνθρωπος έχει δώσει στο γράμμα ό,τι έχει το γράμμα και τίποτα δεν είναι απόκρυφο (εκτός από όσα είναι άγνωστα, αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά). Η φύση πάλι (γιατί πολύ την αναφέρουν) δεν ξέρω τι δίνει εκτός από ιδέες για σχήματα και ήχους.

(Επίσης, παρακαλώ, να μην μπουν στη συζήτηση και εκδοχές για εξωγήινους.)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση; Αυτά είναι του ανθρώπου ή του Θεού; Γιατί, αν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι του Θεού (ή των θεών), υπάρχει ήδη ένα πρόβλημα συνεννόησης (με εμένα τουλάχιστον). Αν όμως πούμε ότι είναι του ανθρώπου, ο άνθρωπος έχει δώσει στο γράμμα ό,τι έχει το γράμμα και τίποτα δεν είναι απόκρυφο (εκτός από όσα είναι άγνωστα, αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά). Η φύση πάλι (γιατί πολύ την αναφέρουν) δεν ξέρω τι δίνει εκτός από ιδέες για σχήματα και ήχους.
> 
> (Επίσης, παρακαλώ, να μην μπουν στη συζήτηση και εκδοχές για εξωγήινους.)



Ποια αν είναι του Θεού ή του ανθρώπου;

Και ο άνθρωπος από πού τα βρήκε και τα έδωσε; Και τι σημασία έχει; Αλλάζει κάτι; Η ουσία του ζητήματος ποια είναι; Τι είναι η γλώσσα, ο λόγος;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ε, βέβαια αλλάζει. Όταν εξετάζεις κάτι υπό θεολογικό πρίσμα, σημαίνει ότι αποδέχεσαι ένα στοιχείο υπερφυσικού το οποίο χρησιμοποιείς στις εξηγήσεις σου, πράγμα που ένας ερευνητής δεν αποδέχεται (βλ. διαφορά θεωρίας της εξέλιξης και θεωρίας της Βίβλου). Σεβαστό να το σκέφτεται κανείς έτσι, όμως δεν αποτελεί η θεϊκή παρέμβαση επιστημονικό επιχείρημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Επειδή όμως ξέφυγα: *υπάρχει δηλ. απόδειξη επιστημονική ότι το κάθε γράμμα ΔΕΝ έχει απόκρυφη σημασία ή συμβολισμό; *Δεν νομίζω. Άρα, και αυτοί που ισχυρίζονται το αντίθετο, σε πίστη και προσωπική πεποίθηση το στηρίζουν.



Για να μην λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Θέλω να πω ότι παραθέτεις (σαν επιχείρημα;) ένα απόσπασμα από την Καμπάλα. Η Καμπάλα και η Τορά (η Πεντάτευχος) έχουν να κάνουν με το νόμο του Θεού. Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω επιστημονική συζήτηση όταν στη μέση μπαίνει ο νόμος του Θεού. Μου αναστατώνει το σύμπαν μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> *υπάρχει δηλ. απόδειξη επιστημονική ότι το κάθε γράμμα ΔΕΝ έχει απόκρυφη σημασία ή συμβολισμό; *


Βεβαίως. Αρκεί να συμφωνήσουμε ότι λέμε το ίδιο όταν χρησιμοποιούμε τους όρους _επιστήμη_ και _απόκρυφο_.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

Την Καμπάλα την παρέθεσα ως παράδειγμα του πόσο μακριά μπορεί να φτάσει αυτή η ιστορία. Άλλωστε αυτό που είπα από την αρχή (και ξεκίνησε αυτή η συζήτηση) είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε. Υπάρχουν κείμενα και ενδείξεις που λένε ότι στην αρχή ίσως οι πρώτες γλώσσες να μην ήταν σημειολογικές. Αυτό είπα. Πολύ απλά. Εσύ μου λες την άλλη άποψη για τον πρωτόγονο άνθρωπο και τη μαγεία. Εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω τι πάει να πει πρωτόγονος άνθρωπος, άλλωστε η θεωρία της εξέλιξης του Δαρβίνου, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει καν αποδειχτεί. Όσο για τα νεοδαρβινικά... τα εγωιστικά μου γονίδια δεν το δέχονται :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως. Αρκεί να συμφωνήσουμε ότι λέμε το ίδιο όταν χρησιμοποιούμε τους όρους _επιστήμη_ και _απόκρυφο_.



Η οποία είναι ποια, η απόδειξη αυτή;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Μα αν δεν συμφωνούμε για το μεγάλο μπαμ ή τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, τι σημασία έχει να συζητήσουμε την απόκρυφη σημασία των γραμμάτων; Έχουμε ήδη σοβαρή διάσταση απόψεων για το τι είναι επιστήμη όπως ορίζεται σήμερα.


----------



## anef (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> *υπάρχει δηλ. απόδειξη επιστημονική ότι το κάθε γράμμα ΔΕΝ έχει απόκρυφη σημασία ή συμβολισμό; *



Νομίζω ότι ξεκινάμε από άλλη βάση τελείως, γι' αυτό και όντως η συζήτηση δεν έχει πολύ νόημα (ειδικά σε ένα φόρουμ, σε καμιά ταβέρνα με τσίπουρα, μπορεί:))

Ένα μόνο μικρό σχολιάκι θα μου επιτρέψεις Ambrose σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου: η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να καλείται να αποδεικνύει τα εκατομμύρια πράγματα που *δεν *είναι αυτό που κάθε φορά ερευνά. 

Η γλωσσολογία κοιτάει να αποδείξει, με όσους τρόπους μπορεί και με όλες τις αδυναμίες μιας επιστήμης, τι είναι π.χ. τα γράμματα της αλφαβήτου. Αν έχει ήδη προσδιορίσει τα 10, 20 100 πράγματα που *είναι * τα γράμματα, δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά να αποδεικνύει ότι π.χ. τα γράμματα δεν έχουν χημικές ιδιότητες, δεν πετάνε, δεν είναι παιχνίδια εξωγήινων ή ελέφαντες. Ερευνά φυσικά καινούργια πράγματα (δεν νομίζω ότι η σημερινή γλωσσολογία είναι η ίδια με αυτήν του 19ου αι., ίσα-ίσα), πάντα όμως με βάση κάποιες μίνιμουμ αρχές που βασίζονται στον ορθό λόγο. Όσοι λοιπόν διατείνονται ότι τα γράμματα είναι κάτι άλλο από ό,τι λέει η γλωσσολογία πρέπει και να μας το αποδείξουν, αυτοί έχουν το βάρος της απόδειξης. Αλλά φυσικά, επειδή ακριβώς δεν παίρνουν ως βάση τον ορθό λόγο, δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιου είδους αποδείξεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μα αν δεν συμφωνούμε για το μεγάλο μπαμ ή τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, τι σημασία έχει να συζητήσουμε την απόκρυφη σημασία των γραμμάτων; Έχουμε ήδη σοβαρή διάσταση απόψεων για το τι είναι επιστήμη όπως ορίζεται σήμερα.



Όχι, απλά ερευνούμε. Αυτό είπα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

anef said:


> Ένα μόνο μικρό σχολιάκι θα μου επιτρέψεις Ambrose σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου: η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να καλείται να αποδεικνύει τα εκατομμύρια πράγματα που *δεν *είναι αυτό που κάθε φορά ερευνά.




Ίσως, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για την ουσία και την απαρχή της γλώσσας και του λόγου, δεν μιλάμε για κάτι ασήμαντο ή περιφερειακό. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν δεν καλείται να αποδεικνύει εκατομμύρια άσχετα πράγματα, δεν δικαιούται να τα απορρίπτει ή να ομιλεί για αυτά. Μπορεί μόνο να περιορίζεται στο αντικείμενό της.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Μα, Αμβρόσιε, και η θεωρία της εξέλιξης απορρίπτει τη θεωρία της Βίβλου βάσει επιστημονικών μεθόδων, όπως η ραδιοχρονολόγηση για παράδειγμα. Η θεωρία της Βίβλου απορρίπτει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης επειδή η θεωρία της εξέλιξης δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός.

Κοινώς, από τη μία έχουμε χειροπιαστό Α, Β, Γ και μη χειροπιαστά ένα σωρό.
Από την άλλη, έχουμε μόνο μη χειροπιαστά και επίθεση κατά του Α, Β, Γ επειδή δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι όλα τα μη χειροπιαστά δεν υφίστανται.

Καταλήγουμε προφανώς σε αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ: ο καθένας βασίζεται σε διαφορετικό σύστημα αξιών, επομένως δεν συζητάμε στην ίδια βάση. Ο ένας δέχεται ως απόδειξη το υπερφυσικό/θεολογικό και ο άλλος όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2008)

efi said:


> Εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά. Δηλαδή ''αστικοί'' είναι οι μύθοι που διαδίδονται από e-mail box σε e-mail box, ενώ ''περιαστικοί'' αυτοί που θα μπορούσαν να ελεγχθούν επιστημονικά, αλλά κανείς δε μπήκε στον κόπο να το κάνει;


Το συζητήσαμε (?) εδώ: urban legend, urban myth = αστικός μύθος, περιαστικός μύθος, σύγχρονος μύθος



efi said:


> Όχι, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ πάντα νερό ζεστό. Βρίσκω ότι δίνει εξαιρετική γεύση σε όλα τα φαγητά


Παρακαλώ όχι πολλά-πολλά με νερά, διότι επηρεάζεται αρνητικά ο πουσ-απ-εύων γαλιδεύς της αβατάρας μου.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Παρακαλώ όχι πολλά-πολλά με νερά, διότι επηρεάζεται αρνητικά ο πουσ-απ-εύων γαλιδεύς της αβατάρας μου.



Μάλλον και συ _Ταρατατά_ θα διάβαζες και όχι _Αστερίξ_ (στους Βρετανούς, εν προκειμένω) στο οποίο αναφέρεται η Efi.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Μάλλον και συ _Ταρατατά_ θα διάβαζες και όχι _Αστερίξ_ (στους Βρετανούς, εν προκειμένω) στο οποίο αναφέρεται η Efi.


Αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα να μας βγει και τ' όνομα — σα να μην αρκούσε το ότι ο Κόμης κι ο diceman μου τηνε λένε εδώ και καιρό ότι το alias μου απέχει μόλις έναν φθόγγο από άλλο γνωστό ηρωικό ανάγνωσμα της εποχής...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2008)

Αααχ! Ηρωικά χρόνια! 




(πήγες γυρεύοντας)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2008)

Τι μου θυμήσατε τώρα... Θα πάω να ξεθάψω Μικρό Κάουμποϋ...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2008)

Πουλάκι μου, μετά το Ταρατατά και τη Ζάκουλα εσένα σου ήρθε στο νου ο Μικρός Καουμπόης;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2008)

Εγώ αυτόν τον Ζάκουλα πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω, πάντως... (Μπλεκ, κανείς; )


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πουλάκι μου, μετά το Ταρατατά και τη Ζάκουλα εσένα σου ήρθε στο νου ο Μικρός Καουμπόης;




Φταίνε τα graphics (της εποχής). Και Μικρό Ήρωα... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτόν τον Ζάκουλα πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω, πάντως... (Μπλεκ, κανείς; )



Μπλεκ ήταν η επόμενη γενιά. Που και που διάβαζα. Ωραίες στιγμές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτόν τον Ζάκουλα πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω, πάντως...


http://www.retromaniax.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=435


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2008)

Χμ, τώρα το έπιασα το κόνσεπτ της δρακουλίνας...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2008)

Το τρίπτυχο που κυκλοφορούσε κάτω από τα αγορίστικα θρανία την ώρα των θρησκευτικών στα 80ς: Ζάκουλα, Τέρορ, Ορίμπιλε. Μαζί με Μπλεκ και Δυναμικό Αγόρι, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2008)

Μήπως, για να μη χαλάμε αυτό το ωραίο νήμα, να πάρω όλα αυτά τα μηνύματα και να τα βάλω στο νήμα για τα Θρησκευτικά; Ή να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούργιο: Οι 10 καλύτεροι τρόποι να αξιοποιήσετε την ώρα των Θρησκευτικών.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2008)

Μπα, ον τόπικ είμαστε. Και η Ζάκουλα σύγχρονος μύθος είναι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2008)

Και μια γλωσσική απορία: Πού ξέρετε αγαπητέ Κόμη οτι είναι Ζ*ά*κουλα; Εμένα μου πάει πιο πολύ Ζακο*ύ*λα, κάνει και πιο τρομακτικό (κατά το Γιαγκούλα)!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Κοινώς, από τη μία έχουμε χειροπιαστό Α, Β, Γ



Гράφουμε, ας πούμε, στη μία πλευρά ενός χαρτιού "η πρόταση που είναι γραμμένη στην πίσω πλευρά του χαρτιού είναι ψευδής" και στην άλλη "η πρόταση που είναι γραμμένη στην πίσω πλευρά του χαρτιού είναι αληθής" και έτσι έχουμε μια πρόταση που είναι ταυτόχρονα αληθής και ψευδής.
Τόσο χειροπιαστά :)

το παραδειγματάκι, κλασικό, του Α. Τάρσκι, για τις θεωρίες αλήθειας.


----------



## Elena (Sep 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μήπως, για να μη χαλάμε αυτό το ωραίο νήμα, να πάρω όλα αυτά τα μηνύματα και να τα βάλω στο νήμα για τα Θρησκευτικά; Ή να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούργιο: Οι 10 καλύτεροι τρόποι να αξιοποιήσετε την ώρα των Θρησκευτικών.



Nαι. Πέντε μέρες είπα να έρθω Λονδινάκι για διακοπές κι έχουμε ξεφύγει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Και μια γλωσσική απορία: Πού ξέρετε αγαπητέ Κόμη οτι είναι Ζ*ά*κουλα;



Κάνει ρίμα με τον Δράκουλα! (Βαμπίρισσα δεν είναι, άλλωστε;)


----------



## curry (Sep 19, 2008)

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, είδα στον ύπνο μου ότι είχα αγοράσει την "Κατερίνα" ή την "Μανίνα"! Είχα να θυμηθώ την ύπαρξη αυτών των περιοδικών από το '80τόσο!


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

Κουίζ "εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα": τι ακριβώς ήταν η Μανίνα*; (περιοδικό το ξέρουμε, ο ομώνυμος χαρακτήρας εννοώ)

*προς αποφυγή σχολίων, είμαι κάτοχος αδερφής της οποίας διάβαζα τα περιοδικά όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *προς αποφυγή σχολίων, *είμαι κάτοχος* αδερφής της οποίας διάβαζα τα περιοδικά όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου.



 Η αδερφή σου, το ξέρει; 

_Που μου θες να αποφεύγεις και τα σχόλια...___


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

Άσε τις υπεκφυγές. Ξέρεις; (Το ξέρει, μπερδεγουέι. Πού να δεις εκείνη τι λέει)

(Φαντάζομαι τη φάτσα του Νικελ όταν δει πόσο $%#% έχει γίνει αυτό το νήμα)


----------



## Lina (Sep 19, 2008)

Η Μανίνα ήταν μια ζωντανή κούκλα, αν ενθυμούμαι καλώς, αλλά μικρή σημασία έχει γιατί η πραγματική πρωταγωνίστρια της Μανίνας ήταν φυσικά η μία και μοναδική Πάττυ. 

Όσο για την αδερφοκατοχή, με κάλυψε η Έλσα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

Για να βλέπουν τα νεαρότερα μέλη τι πληροφορίες δίνουμε εδώ! Εύγε!


----------



## curry (Sep 19, 2008)

Lina said:


> Η πραγματική πρωταγωνίστρια της Μανίνας ήταν φυσικά η μία και μοναδική Πάττυ.



Λάτρευα την ΠΑΤΤΥ!!!! Αλλά όταν ήμουν διακοπές στο χωριό, το μπακάλικο/καφενείο/πρακτορείο τύπου κλπ κλπ έφερνε μόνο Αγόρι και Μπλεκ, έτσι εντρύφησα και σε κόμικ όπως ο "Τερματοφύλακας-Γιατρός".


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

curry said:


> έτσι εντρύφησα και σε κόμικ όπως ο "Τερματοφύλακας-Γιατρός".



που έρχονταν σε πλήρη αρμονία με τον μπακάλη-καφετζή-εφημεριδοπώλη που στα πουλούσε.


----------



## Lina (Sep 19, 2008)

curry said:


> Λάτρευα την ΠΑΤΤΥ!!!! Αλλά όταν ήμουν διακοπές στο χωριό, το μπακάλικο/καφενείο/πρακτορείο τύπου κλπ κλπ έφερνε μόνο Αγόρι και Μπλεκ, έτσι εντρύφησα και σε κόμικ όπως ο "Τερματοφύλακας-Γιατρός".



Εμείς τον πρήξαμε το γνωστό μπακαλομανάβη των διακοπών μέχρι που μας την έφερε τη Μανίνα.

Εντελώς το παραξηλώσαμε αυτό το νήμα


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μπα, ον τόπικ είμαστε. Και η Ζάκουλα σύγχρονος μύθος είναι.



Αμ σκέφτομαι, με βάση και τη θέση του κόμη, να του αλλάξω τίτλο:

*Σύγχρονοι μύθοι: από τον Ζάκουλα στο Hellenic Quest*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> είμαι *κάτοχος* αδερφής της οποίας διάβαζα τα περιοδικά όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου


Ελπίζω η αδελφοκατοχή να μην αποτελεί αλογοσκούφειο τεκμήριο (διότι, φυσικά, τεκμήριο ιώβειας υπομονής και ανοχής *είναι*).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2008)

Ας μη συζητήσουμε τι είναι η κατοχή αδερφού και μάλιστα μικρότερου - άκου ιώβειας!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ας μη συζητήσουμε τι είναι η κατοχή αδερφού και μάλιστα μικρότερου - άκου ιώβειας!


Η αδελφοκατοχή καλύπτει αμφότερα τα γένη και, ναι (φυσικά!), μιλάμε για μικρότερης ηλικίας αδελφρικώδη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> αδελφρικώδη.


Ζαζούλιους, έγραψες!


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Ενώ ο Σαραντάκος αναρωτιέται κατά πόσο θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να αρχίσουμε να απονέμουμε βραβεία Γκας Πορτοκάλος για ελληνοκεντρικούς γλωσσικούς μύθους και εξωφρενικές ετυμολογήσεις (τα «χρυσά βαττόμουτρα», όπως του πρότεινα), άκουσα το πρωί ότι δημοσιεύτηκε σε κάποιο μπλογκ και τώρα βρήκα σε μια μόνο σελίδα στο διαδίκτυο την εξής πληροφορία:

Στο φύλλο του “Ελεύθερου Τύπου”, 24/10/06, η κ. Γκολέμα στη στήλη της γράφει ότι λανθασμένα σε κάποια εκπομπή σας δόθηκε στη λέξη «τρελοκαμπέρω» η σημασία τρελοδούλος. Καμπέρος, υποστηρίζει η κ. Γκολέμα, λεγόταν ένας αεροπόρος ήρωας στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και επειδή έκανε πολλές τρέλες με το αεροπλάνο του, του βγήκε το ψευδώνυμο ο «τρελοκαμπέρος».​Τα λεξικά, από την άλλη, (το ΛΚΝ εδώ) λένε:
[τρελο- + καμπέρ(ης) -ω < τουρκ. kamber (από τα αραβ.) 'αχώριστος σύντροφος', (ειρ.) 'που δεν μπορεί να λείπει' -ης]


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

(Πού να φανταστώ ότι ο Καμπέρος θα με καταδίωκε τόσα χρόνια μετά...)

Σημειωτέον πάντως ότι ο Δημήτριος Καμπέρος ήταν όντως τολμηρός και ριψοκίνδυνος. http://www.haf.gr/el/articles/kamberos/default.asp:
[...] 
Στις 5 Αυγούστου 1912 ο Δ. Καμπέρος μαζί με το Μ. Μουτούση, διεκδικώντας τα πρωτεία για τη σχολή τους, πραγματοποίησαν πτήση παρά τις κακές καιρικές συνθήκες. Όταν πετούσαν πάνω από τη Σχολή του Bleriot έκαναν τόσο επικίνδυνους ελιγμούς, ώστε οι διευθύνσεις των Σχολών αναγκάστηκαν στη συνέχεια να τοποθετήσουν φωτεινά σήματα στις στέγες των οικημάτων. Ο Καμπέρος ήταν ενθουσιώδης, τολμηρός και φιλόδοξος, τέλειωσε πρώτος τις σπουδές παίρνοντας στρατιωτικό και πολιτικό δίπλωμα αεροπόρου.
[...] 
Ο Καμπέρος σώθηκε πηδώντας από ύψος 10 μέτρων επάνω σε σωρό από χόρτα. Οι ελαφρές ζημιές του αεροπλάνου επισκευάστηκαν γρήγορα και ο αεροπόρος πέταξε πάλι την επόμενη μέρα (15 Μαΐου 1912). Με τη βοήθεια χωρικών μετέφερε το αεροπλάνο σε κατάλληλο χώρο που χρησιμοποίησε για αεροδρόμιο και απογειώθηκε με κατεύθυνση προς το χωριό Κακοσάλεσι (Αυλώνα) για να υποστηρίξει τα «εχθρικά στρατεύματα», όπου υποθετικά ανήκε. Οι χωρικοί τρομαγμένοι τρέπονταν σε φυγή, βλέποντας το αεροπλάνο να εκτελεί μια σειρά από θεαματικούς ελιγμούς με φοβερό θόρυβο.
[...]
Τα γεγονότα όπως περιγράφονται στην εφημερίδα «Ακρόπολη» της εποχής εξελίχθηκαν ως εξής: κατά τη διάρκεια της πτήσης του και ενώ ο Καμπέρος πετούσε με το διπλάνο του στα 300 μέτρα, εμφανίστηκε στο ίδιο ύψος το μονοπλάνο του Αργυρόπουλου, που είχε απογειωθεί κι αυτός από το Φάληρο. Αγωνία κατέλαβε τους θεατές καθώς “...Σε μια στιγμή όμως βλέπομεν το διπλάνον του Καμπέρου ταλαντευόμενον εκεί ψηλά ωσάν πτηνόν που επληγώθη. Δεν ήτο όμως τίποτα. Ο καλός αεροπόρος το έβαλε πάλι στη θέση του και μετά τινάς κύκλους κατήλθεν και εκάθησεν θαυμάσια επί της γης...”. Μετά την προσγείωση ο Καμπέρος, μέσα σε επευφημίες από τον κόσμο, προχώρησε προς τον Πρωθυπουργό κ. Βενιζέλο, ο οποίος τον συνεχάρη. Ο αεροπόρος άρχισε να του παραπονείται για τη συμπεριφορά του Αργυρόπουλου, ο οποίος τον εμπόδισε να κάνει τις στροφές που σχεδίαζε. Ο Βενιζέλος του απάντησε ότι και οι δύο πέταξαν καλά. Εν τω μεταξύ ο Καμπέρος είχε αφήσει το αεροπλάνο του στη μέση του διαδρόμου εμποδίζοντας τον Αργυρόπουλο να προσγειωθεί αρχικά, προκαλώντας τα παράπονα του τελευταίου. Το μικρό επεισόδιο τελείωσε εκεί και στη συνέχεια ο Καμπέρος έκανε και δεύτερη πτήση με επικίνδυνους ελιγμούς, πετώντας λίγα μέτρα πάνω από τη γη για να φωνάξει στους αστυνομικούς να παραμερίσουν τον κόσμο για να προσγειωθεί.
[...] 
Στις 20 Ιουλίου 1934 τον βρίσκουμε να πετάει για τελευταία φορά, ανταποδίδοντας επίδειξη Άγγλων με ακροβασίες πάνω από αγγλικό αεροπλανοφόρο με αεροπλάνο Avro 180 HP.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Κουίζ "εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα": τι ακριβώς ήταν η Μανίνα*; (περιοδικό το ξέρουμε, ο ομώνυμος χαρακτήρας εννοώ)
> 
> *προς αποφυγή σχολίων, είμαι κάτοχος αδερφής της οποίας διάβαζα τα περιοδικά όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου.



Με συγχωρείτε που καταστρέφω έτι περαιτέρω αυτό το ωραίο νήμα, αλλά χρειάζομαι επειγόντως κάποιον να μου θυμίσει πώς λεγόταν αυτός ο ποδοσφαιριστής που έπαιζε στη Μπαρσελόνα, οδηγούσε ένα Σουμπαρού και είχε ένα ανήλικο ανηψάκι ή κάτι τέτοιο που λεγόταν, νομίζω, Παμπλίτο. Στο Μπλεκ νομίζω ήταν η ιστορία του, σε συνέχειες.
Είμαι κι εγώ κάτοχος αδερφού, του οποίου τα περιοδικά διάβαζα όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου και στύβω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ πώς λεγόταν αυτός ο τυπάς, αλλά τζίφος.


----------



## somnambulist (May 16, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Με συγχωρείτε που καταστρέφω έτι περαιτέρω αυτό το ωραίο νήμα, αλλά χρειάζομαι επειγόντως κάποιον να μου θυμίσει πώς λεγόταν αυτός ο ποδοσφαιριστής που έπαιζε στη Μπαρσελόνα, οδηγούσε ένα Σουμπαρού και είχε ένα ανήλικο ανηψάκι ή κάτι τέτοιο που λεγόταν, νομίζω, Παμπλίτο. Στο Μπλεκ νομίζω ήταν η ιστορία του, σε συνέχειες.
> Είμαι κι εγώ κάτοχος αδερφού, του οποίου τα περιοδικά διάβαζα όταν σώνονταν τα δικά μου και στύβω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ πώς λεγόταν αυτός ο τυπάς, αλλά τζίφος.



Mάλλον, εννοείς το καταπληκτικό κόμικ, Ερίκ Καστέλ.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 16, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Mάλλον, εννοείς το καταπληκτικό κόμικ, Ερίκ Καστέλ.



Πω πω, ναι, αυτός ήταν! Ευχαριστώ! Τώρα προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ το περίεργο επώνυμο του ανηψιού. Θα κάνω και μια έρευνα στο νέτι τώρα που ξέρω πώς λεγόταν ο τύπος.

Έντιτ: Καλά θυμόμουν ότι γελούσα με το επώνυμο του πιτσιρικά. Τον έλεγαν Παμπλίτο Βαρέλα.


----------



## panadeli (May 19, 2009)

Σήμερα μου ήρθε το παρακάτω ιμέιλ (από πρόσωπο που συμπαθώ, δυστυχώς):

Ομήρου... αγγλικά!

(Πηγή: http://durabond.ca/gdouridas/glossa2.html) 

Μία εργασία βασισμένη σε μελέτη της ομογενούς καθηγήτριας Αναστασίας Γονέου, με τίτλο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα-τροφός όλων των γλωσσών », η Αναστασία Γονέου, μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρει:
«Η Ομηρική (Ελληνική) Γλώσσα, αποτελεί τη βάση επάνω στην οποία στηρίχτηκαν πλήθος σύγχρονων γλωσσών. Ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχε καμία άλλη αναφορά, ακόμα κι αν δεν είχε διασωθεί κανένα προκατακλυσμιαίο μνημείο, θα αρκούσε η Ελληνική Γλώσσα ως απόδειξη της ύπαρξης στο παρελθόν, μίας εποχής μεγάλου πολιτισμού. Στη γλώσσα μας είναι εμφυτευμένη όλη η γνώση που κατέκτησε ο άνθρωπος, έως την παρούσα στιγμή. Κάθε ελληνική λέξη-όρος φέρει ένα βαρύ φορτίο νόησης, φορτίο που οι προγενέστεροι 'εξόδευσαν', για να κατακτήσουν γνωστικά τη συγκεκριμένη έννοια και να την 'βαπτίσουν' με το συγκεκριμένο όνομα-λέξη».

Παράδειγμα:

AFTER: από το ομηρικό αυτάρ: μετά. Ο Όμηρος λέει: ''θα σας διηγηθώ τι έγινε αυτάρ''.
AMEN:λατινικά: amen. Το γνωστό αμήν προέρχεται από το αρχαιότατο ή μήν : αληθώς, (Ιλιάδα Ομήρου β291-301), ημέν. Η εξέλιξη του ημέν είναι το σημερινό αμέ! 
BANK: λατινικά pango από το παγιώ, πήγνυμι. Οι τράπεζες πήραν την ονομασία τους από τα πρώτα 'τραπέζια' (πάγκους) της αγοράς. 
BAR: λατινικά: barra από το μάρα : εργαλείο σιδηρουργού. 
BOSS: από το πόσσις : ο αφέντης του σπιτιού. 
BRAVO : λατινικό, από το βραβείο.
BROTHER : λατινικά frater από το φράτωρ. 
CARE: από το καρέζω. 
COLONIE: από το κολώνεια : αποικιακή πόλη. 
DAY: Οι Κρητικοί έλεγαν την ημέρα 'δία'. Και: ευδιάθετος : είναι σε καλή μέρα. 
DISASTER: από το δυσοίωνος + αστήρ 
DOLLAR: από το τάλλαρον : καλάθι που χρησίμευε ως μονάδα μέτρησης στις ανταλλαγές. π.χ. «δώσε μου 5 τάλλαρα σιτάρι». Παράγωγο είναι το τάλληρο, αλλά και το τελλάρo! 
DOUBLE: από το διπλούς - διπλός.
EXIST: λατινικά ex+sisto από το έξ+ίστημι: εξέχω, προέχω. 
EXIT: από το έξιτε : εξέλθετε 
EYES: από το φάεα : μάτια. 
FATHER: από το πάτερ (πατήρ). 
FLOWER: λατινικά flos από το φλόος. 
FRAPPER: από το φραγκικό hrappan που προέρχεται από το (F)ραπίζω: κτυπώ (F: δίγαμμα). 
GLAMOUR: λατινικό gramo ur από το γραμμάριο. Οι μάγοι παρασκεύαζαν τις συνταγές τους με συστατικά μετρημένα σε γραμμάρια και επειδή η όλη διαδικασία ήταν γοητευτική και με κύρος, το gramou r - glamou r, πήρε την σημερινή έννοια. 
HEART, CORE: από το κέαρ: καρδιά. 
HUMOR: από το χυμόρ: χυμός (Στην ευβοϊκή διάλεκτο, όπως αναφέρεται και στον Κρατύλο του Πλάτωνος, το τελικό ' ς' προφέρεται ως 'ρ'. Π.χ. σκληρότηρ αντί σκληρότης). 
I: από το εγώ ή ίω, όπως είναι στην βοιωτική διάλεκτο. 
ILLUSION: από το λίζει: παίζει. 
ΙS: από το είς. 
KARAT: εκ του κεράτιον, (μικρό κέρας για τη στάθμιση βάρους). 
KISS ME: εκ του κύσον με : φίλησέ με (...είπε ο Οδυσσέας στην Πηνελόπη). 
LORD: εκ του λάρς. Οι Πελασγικές Ακροπόλεις ονομάζονταν Λάρισσες και ο διοικητής τους λάρς ή λαέρτης. Όπως: Λαέρτης-πατέρας του Οδυσσέα.
LOVE: λατινικό: love από το 'λάFω'. Το δίγαμμα (F) γίνεται 'αυ' και ' λάF ω' σημαίνει ''θέλω πολύ''.
MARMELADE: λατινικά melimelum από το μελίμηλον: κυδώνι.
MATRIX: από το μήτρα. 
MATURITY: λατινικά: maturus από το μαδαρός: υγρός. 
MAXIMUM: λατινικά: maximum από το μέγιστος. 
MAYONNAISE: από την πόλη Mayon, που πήρε το όνομά της από το Μάχων : ελληνικό όνομα και αδελφός του Αννίβα. 
ME: από το με. 
MEDICINE: λατινικά :medeor από το μέδομαι, μήδομαι : σκέπτομαι, πράττω επιδέξια. Και μέδω : φροντίζω, μεδέων : προστάτης. 
MENACE: από το μήνις. 
MENTOR: από το μέντωρ. 
MINE: από το Μινώαι: λιμάνια του Μίνωα, όπου γινόταν εμπόριο μεταλλευμάτων. «Κρητών λιμένες, Μίνωαι καλούμεναι». (Διοδ.Σικελ.Ε'84,2). 
MINOR: λατινικά: minor από το μινύς: μικρός. Στα επίσημα γεύματα είχαν το μινύθες γραμμάτιον, ένα μικρό κείμενο στο οποίο αναγραφόταν τι περιελάμβανε το γεύμα. Παράγωγο το... menu! 
MODEL: από το μήδος: σχέδιο (η ίδια ρίζα με τη μόδα (: moda). 
MOKE: από το μώκος : αυτός που χλευάζει. 
MONEY: λατινικό: moneta από το μονία : μόνη επωνυμία της Θεάς Ήρας: Ηραμονία. Στο προαύλιο του ναού της Θεάς στη Ρώμη ήταν το νομισματοκοπείο και τα νομίσματα έφεραν την παράστασή της, (monetae). 
MOTHER: από το μάτηρ, μήτηρ. 
MOVE: από το ομηρικό αμείβου : κουνήσου! 
MOW: από το αμάω : θερίζω. 
NIGHT: από το νύχτα. 
NO: λατινικό: non, ne εκ του εκ του νη: αρνητικό μόριο ( ''νέ τρώει, νέ πίνει''), ή (νηπενθής : απενθής, νηνεμία : έλλειψη ανέμου. 
PAUSE: από το παύση. 
RESISTANCE: από το ρά + ίστημι. 
RESTAURANT: από το ρά + ίσταμαι : έφαγα και στηλώθηκα. 
RESTORATION: λατινικά restauro από το ρά+ίστημι, όπου το ρά δείχνει συνάρτηση, ακολουθία, π.χ . ρά-θυμος, και ίστημι : στήνομαι. 
SERPENT: λατινικά serpo από το έρπω (ερπετό). H δασεία (') προφέρεται ως σ: σερπετό. 
SEX: από το έξις. Η λέξη δασύνεται και η δασεία μετατρέπεται σε σίγμα και : s+έξις. 
SIMPLE: από το απλούς (η λέξη δασύνεται). 
SPACE: από το σπίζω : εκτείνω διαρκώς. 
SPONSOR: από το σπένδω : προσφέρω (σπονδή). 
TRANSFER: από το τρύω (διαπερνώ) + φέρω. Transatlantic : διαπερνώ τον Ατλαντικό. 
TURBO: από το τύρβη : κυκλική ταραχώδης κίνηση. 
YES: από το γέ: βεβαίως.
WATER: από το Ύδωρ (νερό), με το δ να μετατρέπεται σε τ .


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

panadeli said:


> θα αρκούσε η Ελληνική Γλώσσα ως απόδειξη της ύπαρξης στο παρελθόν, μίας εποχής μεγάλου πολιτισμού.



Συνήθως, η απάντησή μου σε όλα αυτά είναι: Σωστά. Στο παρελθόν. Πριν από 2500-3000 χρόνια. Γιατί στο παρόν, τελευταία καιρό που κοίταξα, κλείσανε τη Βουλή!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Παλιό, γνωστό. Χαίρομαι που έγινε και ηλεμήνυμα, να διαδοθεί η σοφία, γιατί χώλαιναν οι γνώσεις μας για τον Όμηρο και την ετυμολογία των αγγλικών (που, ως γνωστόν, είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος).

KISS ME: εκ του κύσον με : φίλησέ με (...είπε ο Οδυσσέας στην Πηνελόπη).

Περιμένω την ετυμολόγηση του KISS MY ARSE.
Σ' αυτό το επίπεδο μπορεί να κινηθεί η δική μου επιχειρηματολογία. Στο ίδιο με το δικό τους, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω την ετυμολόγηση του KISS MY ARSE.


Χε χε, το _arse_ όμως ετυμολογείται από το ελληνικό _όρρος_ "πρωκτός". :)


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

panadeli said:


> EYES: από το φάεα : μάτια.
> [...]
> KARAT: εκ του κεράτιον, (μικρό κέρας για τη στάθμιση βάρους)


Ότι τώρα αυτά, π.χ., έχουν λογική, έτσι; Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να πάμε όλοι μια βόλτα εδώ και να ρίξουμε ιδέες για την πρόταση του Νίκελ.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ότι τώρα αυτά, π.χ., έχουν λογική, έτσι;


*car·at* (karÆÃt),_ n._
*1. *a unit of weight in gemstones, 200 milligrams (about 3 grains of troy or avoirdupois weight). _Abbr.:_ c., ct.
*2. *karat.
[1545–55; < ML _carratus_ (used by alchemists) < Ar _q__#r!¬_ weight of 4 grains < Gk _kerαtion_ carob bean, weight of 31/3 grains, lit., little horn, equiv. to _kerat-_ (s. of _kιras_) horn + _-ion_ dim. suffix]


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

Ε, ποτέ... Είδες αν είσαι προκατειλημμένος τι γίνεται... Πες μου ότι είναι σωστή και η ετυμολογία του ματιού και θα γίνω πάραυτα συνδρομήτρια στην Ελληνική Αγωγή για αυτοτιμωρία :)


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Όχι, δεν έχει σχέση:
[bef. 900; ME _eie, ie,_ OE _"ge,_ var. of 8AGE; c. G _Auge;_ akin to L _oculus,_ Gk _ωψ,_ Skt _ak__©i_]


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ε, ποτέ... Είδες αν είσαι προκατειλημμένος τι γίνεται...


Ακριβώς. Αυτοί οι φαντασιόπληκτοι, με το να τα κάνουν όλα έναν αχταρμά, σωστά και φαντασιοπληξίες, τελικά απωθούν τον κόσμο και τον κάνουν να τα βλέπει όλα με επιφύλαξη — αν δεν τα χάφτει όλα σαν χάννος.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος κατά πόσο ο πάντα προσεκτικός Dr Moshe θα ήθελε να φιλοξενείται στην ίδια δεκάδα μηνυμάτων με τη δική μου έκρηξη (για την οποία ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους πιο ευαίσθητους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ), αλλά το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το σημερινό του άρθρο στο ιστολόγιό του σχολιάζει, ειδικά και γενικά, και αυτό το θλιβερό φαινόμενο των μύθων:

Στις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις τού συνεδρίου ανήκε η γνωστή ατυχής πρυτανική προσφώνηση, η οποία περιελάμβανε την παρετυμολογική ερμηνεία τού ρήματος κυβερνώ, που ο ομιλητής ανήγαγε στις λέξεις κύβη «κεφάλι», έρως και, αν δεν τον διέκοπτε ο καθηγητής κ. Σετάτος, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα προσέθετε τη λέξη νους. Ως μέλος τού ακροατηρίου λυπήθηκα βαθιά από την ανταπάντηση του κ. Μάνθου, ότι η ερμηνεία του αποτελούσε «κατατεθειμένη γνώση» και όχι απλώς προσωπική του άποψη. Με στενοχώρησε ο εσωτερικός ειρμός αυτού του συλλογισμού, ότι αν αντλήσουμε γνώση από οπουδήποτε, μπορούμε στη συνέχεια να την τυλίξουμε αβίαστα με το περικάλυμμα της επιστημοσύνης. Και ήθελα να προσθέσω ακόμη αυτό: Οι γνώσεις που αντλούνται από συγγράμματα ή άρθρα γλωσσικής μυθολογίας εξυψώνουν μόνο την απερισκεψία. Όταν κάποιος αναζητήσει σε αυτές στήριγμα, τότε διαπιστώνει πως ο λογαριασμός ήταν κενός και ό,τι είχε κατατεθεί σε αυτόν έμεινε χωρίς αντίκρισμα.

Ενεργό ρόλο στην απόκρουση των κίβδηλων γνώσεων θα κληθεί να παίξει ο ιδρυόμενος, έπειτα από αρκετά χρόνια προσπαθειών, _Διεθνής Σύλλογος Ελληνικής Γλωσσολογίας_. Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για το πρώτο επιστημονικό σωματείο που θα εκπροσωπεί τη γλωσσολογική κοινότητα στην Ελλάδα. Στο συνέδριο παρουσιάστηκε προσχέδιο του καταστατικού του και ελπίζεται ότι η σύστασή του δεν θα καθυστερήσει πολύ. Η ύπαρξη του σωματείου ίσως παρακινήσει τον Τύπο και τα μέσα επικοινωνίας να ζητούν τη γνώμη τής γλωσσολογικής κοινότητας αντί να δημοσιεύουν άκριτα και χωρίς έλεγχο κάθε γοητευτικό μύθευμα.​


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Θα σας αφηγηθώ μια σημερινή ιστορία. 
Ήμουν επιτηρητής στις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις κι έπιασα κουβέντα με μια συνάδελφο της γαλλικής φιλολογίας. Αφού πρώτα εκείνη διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τη μείωση των ωρών διδασκαλίας των γαλλικών στο σχολείο, κάτι που είχε ποικίλες αρνητικές συνέπειες για τον κλάδο της, επισήμανα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι θεωρώ υπερβολικές τις ώρες διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων στο γυμνάσιο (σημ. το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα προβλέπει 3 ώρες την εβδομάδα για τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας, έναντι 2 ωρών για τη νέα ελληνική). Θα περίμενα να συμφωνήσει, δεδομένου ότι η 3η ώρα που προστέθηκε στα αρχαία αφαιρέθηκε από τα γαλλικά. Αντ' αυτού, μου αντέτεινε ότι "οι αμερικανοί προσλαμβάνουν σε εταιρείες πληροφορικής όσους ξέρουν αρχαία ελληνικά", επειδή "τα αρχαία έχουν τις περισσότερες λέξεις". Τότε περίπου ήρθαν και τα θέματα των εξετάσεων, οπότε η συζήτηση δεν συνεχίστηκε.

Πρόκειται για το τέταρτο ή πέμπτο λερναίο χτύπημα που έχω δεχθεί φέτος από συνάδελφο. 'Έχω χάσει πια το μέτρημα. Στην αρχή της χρονιάς, συνάδελφος της αγγλικής φιλολογίας είχε φωτοτυπήσει και μοιράσει το λερναίο σε όλο τον σύλλογο των καθηγητών. 

Αρχικά δεν το θεωρούσα κάτι περισσότερο από μια ενοχλητική τερατολογία, ένα ακόμη από τα πολλά ελληναράδικα κείμενα που συχνά-πυκνά επισκέπτονται το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο μου. Τώρα πια πιστεύω ότι είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να τεθεί κάποια εκδοχή του λερναίου ως θέμα έκθεσης στις πανελλήνιες. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι ήδη κάποιο μέλος της επιτροπής εξετάσεων το πρότεινε κατά το παρελθόν, αλλά ότι απορρίφθηκε από την πλειοψηφία. Και οι πλειοψηφίες αλλάζουν.

Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως, θα διαφωνήσω και με το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα, από την απάντηση που πρόσφατα στάλθηκε στην Ακαδημία Αθηνών για τη γνωστή υπόθεση Κουνάδη: 
"[...] Δεν αγανακτούμε με όσους πιστεύουν τέτοιες μυθοπλασίες ή με όσους ανύποπτους τις αναμεταδίδουν, αλλά με εκείνους που συνειδητά και κατ' επάγγελμα χαλκεύουν τέτοιες ειδήσεις [...]"

Διαπίστωσα ότι αγανακτώ και μάλιστα πολύ με όσους άκριτα αποδέχονται αυτές τις μυθοπλασίες και τις αναμεταδίδουν, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που έχουν σπουδάσει και διδάσκουν την ελληνική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη γλώσσα. Αποτελούν μέρος του προβλήματος και δεν τους δίνω το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση αυτό που διαβάζω. Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα αυτού του τύπου που κυκλοφορούν (μου έχουν έρθει αρκετά μέσω ηλεταχυδρομείου), αλλά δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που θα τα δεχόταν με τόση άνεση και μάλιστα μέχρι και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Με τέτοια συστηματική πλύση εγκεφάλου, τι να περιμένει κανείς; Τρεφόμαστε τόσο πολύ από το παρελθόν μας, που τελικά το ρίξαμε στον κανιβαλισμό... Από δημιουργία, μηδέν.
Αμβρόσιε, δυστυχώς με τόση άνεση τα καταπίνει αυτά αμάσητα πολύς κόσμος που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι ψυλλιασμένος. Κι αυτοί οι δάσκαλοι οι κακομοίρηδες, συγγνώμη, τι σχολείο και τι πανεπιστήμιο τέλειωσαν; Ποιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τούς άνοιξε τα μυαλά και τους ορίζοντες, ποιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τους ερέθισε τη φαντασία, και κυρίως, ποιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τούς ανέπτυξε την κριτική σκέψη ώστε να μπορούν να διακρίνουν την απάτη; 
Αλήθεια, τι ηλικίας είναι αυτή η καθηγήτρια, Panadeli; Διότι πλέον, πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί είναι συνομήλικοί μου, κι αν θυμηθώ πώς ήταν το σχολείο και η σχολή, είναι να μας κλαίνε οι ρέγγες και να μας μοιρολογούν οι γλάροι. Με στραβό θα κοιμηθείς, το πρωί θα αλληθωρίζεις, λένε. Προσωπικά, αν δεν ήταν οι γονείς μου που με γέμιζαν βιβλία και κυρίως, έκαναν διάλογο, αλλά και 1-2 ρομαντικοί καθηγητές στο σχολείο, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη αν θα έγραφα όλα αυτά τώρα - πιθανόν να φωτοτυπούσα λερναία κείμενα κι εγώ...


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2009)

Κι όμως, Αμβρόσιε, εγώ βάζω στοίχημα ότι αν ρωτήσω αυτή τη στιγμή τις δύο φίλες μου, έμπειρες φιλολόγους, θα είναι και οι δύο οπαδοί του λερναίου. Δεν τις έχω ρωτήσει, αλλά κόβω το λαιμό μου ότι, αν έχουν ακούσει αυτό το τερατολόγημα, το έχουν καταπιεί ολόκληρο, μαζί με το αγκίστρι.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2009)

Σε συζητήσεις που είχα πρόσφατα με φοιτητή γύρω στα 24 αλλά και με δικηγόρο στα 35 (με διδακτορικό ο δεύτερος, παρακαλώ), αφού προέβαλα διάφορα επιχειρήματα ως προς το γιατί η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν έχει 5.000.000 λέξεις και γιατί η Apple δε χρησιμοποιεί αρχαία ελληνικά κτλ κτλ, η απάντηση που εισέπραξα ήταν αφενός «ναι, αλλά εμένα αυτό μ' αρέσει άρα θα το πιστεύω» και αφετέρου «ναι, αλλά αυτά που λες είναι απλώς μια θεωρία, που δεν είμαστε και υποχρεωμένοι να την πιστέψουμε, ο καθένας διαλέγει αυτό που του ταιριάζει». Περιμένω αμφότερους να μου ξεφουρνίσουν ανά πάσα στιγμή ότι οι προπάπποι τους ήταν Ελ.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

@panadeli: Δεν θα συμφωνήσω 100% μαζί σου σε σχέση με την τελευταία παράγραφο, γιατί θα έπρεπε καθημερινά να αγανακτώ με αγαπημένα άτομα που έχουν επιλέξει να θρησκεύονται, να πιστεύουν στην ομοιοπαθητική, να ασχολούνται με την αστρολογία και, γενικά, να εμπιστεύονται ή να μην απορρίπτουν ολοκληρωτικά πράγματα που εγώ έχω απορρίψει ολοκληρωτικά. Θα μου πεις ότι άλλο είναι π.χ. να πιστεύει κάποιος στο δωδεκάθεο και άλλο να πιστεύει στον χριστιανισμό. Ότι μπορεί εγώ να τα βάζω στο ίδιο επίπεδο μυθολογίας, αλλά μάλλον ανήκω στη μειονότητα. Ότι πολύ εύκολα αποδεικνύεται ο μύθος του λερναίου και σε άλλο επίπεδο βρίσκεται η ανάγκη να πιστεύει κάποιος σε θεό (και άντε να αποδείξεις πειστικά ότι δεν υπάρχει).

Δεν χρειάζεται ή δεν φτάνει να αγανακτείς. Σημασία έχει να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει τον άλλο να θέλει να πιστεύει αυτά που πιστεύει και γιατί ασπάζεται τη μια ή την άλλη δοξασία. Ας κρατήσουμε την αγανάκτηση για άτομα όπως εκείνα που συντάσσουν λερναία (όπως το σαβουροκείμενο που με έκανε να εκτραπώ), που χτίζουν πρώτα το ιδεολόγημά τους και στριμώχνουν ύστερα εκεί μέσα το κάθε τέρας που παράγει η φαντασία τους. Τους Hubbard αυτού του κόσμου. Ας προσπαθούμε οι υπόλοιποι να αποκτούμε και να διαδίδουμε τις γνώσεις που θα μας προφυλάσσουν από τους απατεώνες και θα αίρουν την ανάγκη για τη θαλπωρή που παρέχει το ωραίο αλλά ψευδές.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Τώρα, ας μην βάζουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Άλλο η θρησκεία, η πνευματικότητα και η αστρολογία και άλλο πράγματα μικρής σημασίας τα οποία είναι αποδεδειγμένα ψευδή, όπως το λερναίο. Περί ορέξεως όμως, ουδείς λόγος.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> @panadeli: Δεν θα συμφωνήσω 100% μαζί σου σε σχέση με την τελευταία παράγραφο, γιατί θα έπρεπε καθημερινά να αγανακτώ με αγαπημένα άτομα που έχουν επιλέξει να θρησκεύονται, να πιστεύουν στην ομοιοπαθητική, να ασχολούνται με την αστρολογία και, γενικά, να εμπιστεύονται ή να μην απορρίπτουν ολοκληρωτικά πράγματα που εγώ έχω απορρίψει ολοκληρωτικά. Θα μου πεις ότι άλλο είναι π.χ. να πιστεύει κάποιος στο δωδεκάθεο και άλλο να πιστεύει στον χριστιανισμό.



Σίγουρα, μονάχα που εδώ μπαίνει αυτό που μας έλεγαν στην 'Εκθεση για τα επαγγέλματα που είναι και λειτουργήματα. Σκέψου ότι ο φαν (sic) της αστρολογίας, της ομοιοπαθητικής και λοιπά θα κάνει ό,τι κάνει στο δικό του το κεφάλι, άντε να επηρεάσει και τον κύκλο του.
Τι γίνεται, όμως, όταν απέναντί σου έχεις ανθρώπους που συναλλάσονται καθημερινά με πάμπολλα παιδιά που ακόμα διαπλάθονται και αντί να τα βοηθούν να αναπτύσσουν κριτική σκέψη, τα καλουπώνουν και τα γεμίζουν φανφάρες;
Αν μη τι άλλο, ένα χεσ*ματάκι θα το άξιζαν.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Γενικά συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες, Νίκελ, και εν γένει είμαι αρκετά ανεκτικός απέναντι στο φαντασιακό του καθενός. Τα επίπεδα της ανοχής μου όμως εξαρτώνται και από την ιδιότητα του άλλου. Δεν θα τα πάρω γενικώς με τον κάθενα που πιστεύει στον δημιουργισμό ή στην αστρολογία ή στον χριστιανισμό ή στη δύναμη των κρυστάλλων ή ότι οι αρχαίοι έλληνες ήταν εξωγήινοι. Η ανοχή μου όμως απέναντι σε ένα _βιολόγο_ που προπαγανδίζει τον δημιουργισμό ή έναν _φυσικό_ που μου μιλάει για ζώδια ή έναν _γιατρό_ που μου προτείνει μια "κβαντική θεραπεία" είναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερη. 
Αντίστοιχα, ένας _φιλόλογος_ ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, ένας _γλωσσολόγος_ δεν έχει για μένα καμία δικαιολογία να αναμασά άκριτα τα πιο κραυγαλέα μυθεύματα που αφορούν το αντικείμενο που σπούδασε.

Ο Σαραντάκος νομίζω είχε πει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος μύθος είναι ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικός επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που _θέλουν_ να είναι αλήθεια. Κατά βάση το θέμα είναι μάλλον ψυχαναλυτικό: το λερναίο τονώνει τη χαμηλή αυτοεικόνα τους. 
Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν εξαντλείται στους Hubbard του κόσμου. Αν δεν κυκλοφορούσαν τόσοι εύπιστοι άνθρωποι με χαμηλή αυτοεικόνα τότε η σαϊεντολογία θα ήταν ήδη μια μακριά ανάμνηση. Και εντάξει, ας είμαστε ανεκτικοί απέναντί τους. Πόσο ανεκτικός όμως να είσαι αν οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι έχουν σπουδάσει, ξερωγώ, πυρηνική φυσική και αν, ακόμη χειρότερα, προπαγανδίζουν τα μυθεύματα της σαϊεντολογίας στους μαθητές τους;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Τώρα συμφωνώ 100%.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

@curry
Τη γαλλικού την κόβω γύρω στα 45-50. Η αγγλικού που το φωτοτύπησε γύρω στα 35. Και γύρω στα 40 μια φιλόλογος που μου είχε ξεκινήσει κουβέντα για τη διδασκαλία της έκθεσης για να μου το γυρίσει στη συνέχεια στο λερναίο.

Λοιπόν, το αποφάσισα, θα κάνω μια έρευνα δημοσκόπησης σε γνωστούς και φίλους. Θα τους διαβάζω ένα απόσπασμα από το λερναίο και μετά θα τους ρωτάω πώς τους φαίνεται. Θα το κάνω και με τους μαθητές μου. Από του χρόνου, δυστυχώς.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2009)

Πάντως, εγώ το αρχικό σου μήνυμα (αυτού του παραπόταμου) θα το πάρω να το βάλω στο ιστολόγιό μου, αν αξιωθώ δηλαδή. Είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό, πιστεύω -κι έχω κι εγώ ανάλογο κρούσμα από τις κόρες μου.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Αυτό με τη γαλλικού;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 22, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Κατά βάση το θέμα είναι μάλλον ψυχαναλυτικό: το λερναίο τονώνει τη χαμηλή αυτοεικόνα τους.



Και η περισσή εμμονή στη διάψευσή του, μάλλον ψυχαναλυτικό είναι. :)


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2009)

Nαι, με τη γαλλικού.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και η περισσή εμμονή στη διάψευσή του, μάλλον ψυχαναλυτικό είναι. :)



Ναι, και να εξηγήσω εδώ ποια είναι η δική μου ψυχολογική ανάγκη διάψευσης: μου φαίνεται ασύλληπτο το ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ό,τι προσγειώνεται στο μεϊλμποξ τους τοις μετρητοίς. Μου φαίνεται τερατώδες όχι μόνο το ότι πιστεύουν το λερναίο αλλά και το ότι πιστεύουν τους Νιγηριανούς που τους υπόσχονται εκατομμύρια, αυτούς που πιστεύουν (και διαδίδουν) ότι τα μικρά καρότα είναι μεγάλα καρότα που τα βούτηξαν σε χημικά για να μικρύνουν, που ορκίζονται στο σόι τους όλο ότι έχουν δει στην Κορινθία τους σταφυλοκαλλιεργητές να ραντίζουν τα σταφύλια με κάτι περίεργο χημικό όταν είναι μισό εκατοστό και μετά από πέντε ώρες έχουν γίνει τρία εκατοστά η καθεμία ρώγα κλπ κλπ. 

Γενικά με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ το πίστευε και μη ερεύνα- ειδικά όταν μας ζητάνε να πιστέψουμε κάτι τελείως παράλογο. Πριν τριάντα χρόνια ίσως δεν είχαμε εύκολο τρόπο να ελέγξουμε αλλά τώρα με το ιντερνέτ γιατί δεν αφιερώνουμε δύο λεπτά να κοιτάξουμε αν αυτό που μας ήρθε είναι urban legend πριν το προωθήσουμε ώστε να γεμίζουμε σκουπίδια και τους άλλους;

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία ή τις σπουδές, αλλά την κοινή λογική μας.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και η περισσή εμμονή στη διάψευσή του, μάλλον ψυχαναλυτικό είναι. :)


Ευρύτερα ωστόσο θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με το σύνδρομο του ιεραπόστολου (το οποίο είναι δικός μου όρος καθώς δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει στην ψυχολογία και, αν ναι, πώς το ονομάζει· και το οποίο δεν έχει σχέση με τη στάση του ιεραπόστολου — και ας μην ακούσω τις μετεμψυχώσεις του Φρόιντ να φωνάζουν «Αχά!»). Το οποίο μπορεί να δώσει από γιατρούς χωρίς σύνορα μέχρι απομυθοποιητές. Θεωρείται καλύτερο από το σύνδρομο του ψευδαπόστολου και του χάννου.


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2009)

Χάριτες οφείλονται σε όσους θυσιάζουν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους στo άχαρο, σισύφειο έργο της διάψευσης της κάθε αρλούμπας, που αν και αρλούμπα κυβερνάει τον κόσμο, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν σε πολύ πιο ευχάριστες γι' αυτούς πνευματικές ασχολίες, για τις οποίες έχουν όλα τα φόντα και κάτι παραπάνω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ευρύτερα ωστόσο θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια σχέση με το σύνδρομο του ιεραπόστολου (το οποίο είναι δικός μου όρος καθώς δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει στην ψυχολογία και, αν ναι, πώς το ονομάζει



Υπάρχει το Σύνδρομο του Μωυσή

@SBE
Χε, χε, ναι. Από την άλλη νομίζω ότι οι άνθρωποι με την κοινή λογική είναι από μια άποψη πιο ευάλωτοι στο να καταπιούν μια ψεύτικη ιστορία κάποιας μορφής - όταν δεν ακούγεται εξωφρενική για την εμπειρία μας - γιατί, ξεκινώντας από ένα επίπεδο προσωπικής βασικής υπευθυνότητας, θεωρούν αυθόρμητα ότι και ο άλλος δεν θα βγάλει μια αρλούμπα από το πουθενά χωρίς κάποια στοιχεία.


----------



## Kalliana (May 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Χάριτες οφείλονται σε όσους θυσιάζουν τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους στo άχαρο, σισύφειο έργο της διάψευσης της κάθε αρλούμπας, που αν και αρλούμπα κυβερνάει τον κόσμο, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν σε πολύ πιο ευχάριστες γι' αυτούς πνευματικές ασχολίες, για τις οποίες έχουν όλα τα φόντα και κάτι παραπάνω.



Δηλαδή τσάμπα έπλενα τα πλακάκια μου με Coca-Cola; Τσάμπα φόραγα σκόρδα και μπλε μάτια κάθε φορά που δεν έστελνα το μαιλ που έλεγε πως θα μου πέφτανε οι τρίχες άμα δεν το προωθούσα σε όλη μου τη λίστα;; Τσάμπα πήρα εισιτήριο για το Ουνγκούτνου-μποούντου που μου είπε ο αξιότιμος Μουγκάλα-παντάμπα, δικηγόρος, ότι κληρονόμησα 4 τόνους διαμάντια από τον παππού μου τον μεγάλο Kalli-An ΙΙ; Μου κλονίζεται/κλονίζετε το σύμπαν 

Χωρίς αστεία όμως, ας είναι καλά πλέον τα αντι-spam και αντι-scam που έχουν εφευρεθεί. Άμα ξαναδιαβάσω για τα 12.000 δολάρια που σου στέλνει η Microsoft γιατί έκανες forward ένα μαιλ, το ορκίζομαι θα κάνω μπλοκ όποιον μου το στείλει...


----------



## anef (May 26, 2009)

Κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να αγανακτήσω μ’ αυτούς που καταπίνουν αμάσητες αυτές τις ιστορίες, γιατί πριν απ' αυτό έχει γίνει πολλή «δουλειά», κι έχει γίνει κοινωνικά και συλλογικά (και όχι σε επίπεδο προσωπικής ψυχολογίας, αν και υποθέτω παίζει κι αυτή κάποιο ρόλο). 
Δείτε λίγο αυτό το απόσπασμα από τη συνέντευξη ενός θεατρικού συγγραφέα που έπεσε στα χέρια μου (όχι ο συγγραφέας, η συνέντευξη):

Αυτό που παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο σε αυτή τη διαδικασία είναι η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας. Στο πέρασμα των αιώνων η γλώσσα φθίνει. Οι λέξεις χάνουν το ειδικό τους βάρος. Μοιάζουν με καράβια δίχως έρμα. Εύκολα λέμε «αγαπώ ή σε μισώ» γιατί δεν νιώθουμε τη δόνηση και το συναισθηματικό φορτίο που ένιωσαν αυτοί που γέννησαν τη λέξη. Μιας που ο άνθρωπος οργανώνει σκέψη και αντίληψη και συνεπώς τη συνείδησή του από τη γλώσσα αυτή, η φθορά έχει συνέπεια στον τρόπο που βιώνουμε και αντιλαμβανόμαστε την καθημερινότητά μας. 

Έχουμε δηλαδή ήδη το πλαίσιο: υπάρχει φθορά στην καθημερινότητά μας που οφείλεται (και) στη γλώσσα (εύκολη λύση, πού να ψάχνεις τώρα άλλα αίτια, βλ. και ταύτιση γλώσσας-έθνους και τον κίνδυνο «εξαφάνισής» μας), άρα πρέπει να γυρίσουμε σε αυτούς που τη γέννησαν (αρχαίοι Έλληνες) γιατί η αρχαία γλώσσα είναι τέλεια και αληθινή (αυτό αδιαπραγμάτευτο). Έρχεται και το λερναίο καπάκι και ναι, θέλεις να το πιστέψεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2009)

Tρελαινόμαστε λοιπόν για παραμύθια. Κι όσο πιο εξωφρενικά είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερη πίστη τούς δίνουμε· παράδειγμα η πολιτική, με τους επαγγελματίες ονειροπόλους να βρίσκουν πάντοτε ονειροπόλους πρόθυμους να σαγηνευτούν. Τα παραμύθια έχουν να κάνουν είτε με τον μέλλοντα χρόνο, οπότε πρόκειται για βαριά εσχατολογία («το 2014 έρχονται οι εξωγήινοι», μολαταύτα «το 2012 θα καταστραφεί το πλανητικό μας σύστημα, ίσως και το Σύμπαν»), είτε με τον παρελθόντα. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ξαναγράφουμε «αντισυμβατικά» την Ιστορία και βάζουμε αναδρομικώς τα γυαλιά σε διάφορους Ηρόδοτους, Θουκυδίδηδες και λοιπούς παραπλανηθέντες και παραπλανήσαντες. Και όταν μάς τσιμπάει ο γλωσσικός οίστρος, βάζουμε δυο ζευγάρια γυαλιά όχι μόνο στους Αλεξανδρινούς γραμματικούς αλλά και στον Αισχύλο και στον Ομηρο ακόμα, κι ας ήταν τυφλός, επινοώντας ελληνική καταγωγή και στα προφανώς ξένα και ανακαλύπτοντας λέξεις που οι πρόγονοί μας, εν τη αγλωσσία τους, δεν τις είχαν πλάσει, άλλωστε δεν είχαν κάνει ιδεολογία τους την αμιγή ελληνικότητα και δεν τους έτρωγε τα σωθικά ο καημός για τα «πρωτεία της φυλής». Αν το «όλε» της κερκίδας, σου λέει, είναι το ομηρικόν «ούλε» και το επί νηπίων «κουμπεπέ» το «κούπα ω παι», τότε τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι το debate παρά το «δίβατον» των αρχαίων ημών (που απλώς δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί και δεν το είχαν πλάσει, αλλά αυτό είναι ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια) ή το ξαδερφάκι του το «δίβημα», που κι αυτό επίσης δεν το ήξεραν οι ημιεγγράμματοι αρχαίοι;​
Έτσι αρχίζει το άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή της 31/5/2009, με τίτλο _Ράμπο στη μάχη του Μαραθώνα_.

Στη διασκεδαστική συνέχεια του άρθρου είναι το ζουμί...


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να το βάλω αλλά μπορεί να κολλάει κι εδώ. Αν όχι, μετακινήστε το. Χτες, λοιπόν, μέσα σε 12 ώρες άκουσα τα εξής καταπληκτικά στους δρόμους της Αθήνας:
Απογευματάκι, πεζόδρομος Αποστόλου Παύλου, δύο 45άρηδες: 
"Βλέπεις αυτές τις σπηλιές ρε συ; Το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν στοές που ενώνουν την Ακρόπολη με την Σαλαμίνα και την Αίγινα; Όλο σκαμμένο είναι από κάτω!"
Μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, αντροπαρέα, καφενείο στην Βεΐκου:
"14 έλληνες ΟΥΚάδες, εκπαιδευμένοι, μπορούν να ισοπεδώσουν την Νέα Υόρκη σε 4 ώρες!"


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2009)

curry said:


> "Βλέπεις αυτές τις σπηλιές ρε συ; Το ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν στοές που ενώνουν την Ακρόπολη με την Σαλαμίνα και την Αίγινα; Όλο σκαμμένο είναι από κάτω!"


 Έμοιαζαν μήπως λίγο πιωμένοι;



curry said:


> Μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, αντροπαρέα, καφενείο στην Βεΐκου:
> "14 έλληνες ΟΥΚάδες, εκπαιδευμένοι, μπορούν να ισοπεδώσουν την Νέα Υόρκη σε 4 ώρες!"



 Και σε πόσες ώρες κάνουν το ίδιο 25 ανεκπαίδευτοι; 

O Dr. Evil το καταφέρνει σε μία ώρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ενώ ο Σαραντάκος αναρωτιέται κατά πόσο θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να αρχίσουμε να απονέμουμε βραβεία Γκας Πορτοκάλος για ελληνοκεντρικούς γλωσσικούς μύθους και εξωφρενικές ετυμολογήσεις (τα «χρυσά βαττόμουτρα», όπως του πρότεινα), άκουσα το πρωί ότι δημοσιεύτηκε σε κάποιο μπλογκ και τώρα βρήκα σε μια μόνο σελίδα στο διαδίκτυο την εξής πληροφορία:
> 
> 
> Στο φύλλο του “Ελεύθερου Τύπου”, 24/10/06, η κ. Γκολέμα στη στήλη της γράφει ότι λανθασμένα σε κάποια εκπομπή σας δόθηκε στη λέξη «τρελοκαμπέρω» η σημασία τρελοδούλος. Καμπέρος, υποστηρίζει η κ. Γκολέμα, λεγόταν ένας αεροπόρος ήρωας στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και επειδή έκανε πολλές τρέλες με το αεροπλάνο του, του βγήκε το ψευδώνυμο ο «τρελοκαμπέρος». ​Τα λεξικά, από την άλλη, (το ΛΚΝ εδώ) λένε:
> [τρελο- + καμπέρ(ης) -ω < τουρκ. kamber (από τα αραβ.) 'αχώριστος σύντροφος', (ειρ.) 'που δεν μπορεί να λείπει' -ης]


 


Zazula said:


> (Πού να φανταστώ ότι ο Καμπέρος θα με καταδίωκε τόσα χρόνια μετά...)
> 
> Σημειωτέον πάντως ότι ο Δημήτριος Καμπέρος ήταν όντως τολμηρός και ριψοκίνδυνος. http://www.haf.gr/el/articles/kamberos/default.asp:
> [...]
> ...


Και η δικαίωση του Καμπέρου έρχεται τελικά σχεδόν μ' έναν αιώνα καθυστέρηση: http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post.html. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Και η δικαίωση του Καμπέρου έρχεται τελικά σχεδόν μ' έναν αιώνα καθυστέρηση: http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post.html. :)


Αντιγράφω σχετικό σχόλιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στο Linguarium:


> .
> Η απορία μου είναι, πότε καταγράφεται πρώτη φορά η λέξη "τρελοκαμπέρω" σε σώματα κειμένων. Διότι από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα δεν βρήκα ανευρέσεις σε κείμενα παλαιότερα του 1990. Αν είχε κανείς τον χρόνο να ψάξει λαϊκά έντυπα της εποχής του Καμπέρου (π.χ. τον Ρωμηό) να δει αν παραδίδεται έστω το "τρελοκαμπέρος", η άποψη θα ενισχυόταν.


 
Μάλλον η αναγωγή στο κυριώνυμο Καμπέρος είναι όντως ορθή, διότι υπήρχε κι άλλος ένας αεροπόρος (ο Νότης Καμπέρος) για τον οποίον διαβάζω πως τον αποκαλούσαν _τρελοκαμπέρο_ (ή _τρελλοκαμπέρο_, όπως μάλλον θα το ορθογραφούσαν τότε) και είναι γνωστότατος ως ο νονός τού Ολυμπιακού. Σχετικά ευρήματα έχω μόνον σύγχρονα (οπότε και θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω), αλλά το καταθέτω εδώ προκειμένου να το αναζητήσετε κι εσείς στη σχετική αρθρογραφία τής εποχής ή σε βιβλία σχετικά με την ιστορία τού ΟΣΦΠ (τα οποία πιθανώς να περιλαμβάνουν σχετικά τεκμήρια).


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Να προσθέσω και την ακόλουθη ευγενική συνεισφορά τού Dr Moshe:






nickel:
Αντιγράφω από το υλικό του Linguarium, του μπλογκ που διατηρούσε ο Dr Moshe:

*17/5/10
*Δυσετυμολόγητες λέξεις προερχόμενες από κύρια ονόματα 
Μερικά ετυμολογικά προβλήματα μοιάζουν με παγόβουνα: Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους βρίσκεται κάτω από την επιφάνεια. Αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο, αν σκεφτούμε ότι μόλις το 1/7 του όγκου τού παγόβουνου είναι ορατό. 

Όταν στην ετυμολογική αφετηρία βρίσκεται ένα κύριο όνομα, αυτό που φαίνεται συχνά καταφέρνει να κρύβει καλά την ταυτότητά του και να μας αφήνει στο σκοτάδι. Πώς αλλοιώνεται η ταυτότητα του κυριωνυμίου, όταν αρχίζει να παίζει τον ρόλο προσηγορικού στο κοινό λεξιλόγιο; Ποιες γλωσσικές λειτουργίες μάς επιτρέπουν να εικάσουμε τι έχει κινητροδοτήσει τις αλλαγές; 

Η πρόσφατη λεξικογραφική έρευνα έχει προσφέρει εξαιρετικά σημαντικές πληροφορίες. Ειδικώς ορισμένες δυσετυμολόγητες λέξεις φανερώνουν παράγοντες που δεν πρέπει να διαφύγουν την προσοχή μας. Σε αυτή την ομιλία θέλω να τονίσω τρεις, εξηγώντας τους μέσω παραδειγμάτων τού νεοελληνικού λεξιλογίου.

Παρακαλώ, προσέξτε το πρώτο σημείο. 

Για να εντοπίσουμε ένα παγόβουνο, χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως το ραντάρ. Όμως τα μικρότερα παγόβουνα εντοπίζονται μόνο όταν η θάλασσα είναι ήσυχη και όταν έχουμε πλησιάσει πολύ κοντά, σε απόσταση μόλις 1,5 χιλιομέτρου. 

Εννοώ ότι το έργο τού ετυμολόγου δυσχεραίνεται όταν το κυριωνύμιο έχει χάσει τους συγκειμενικούς δεσμούς του, έχει ασυνεχή ιστορία και, λόγω της μεγάλης χρονικής απόστασης, μας λείπουν οι πραγματολογικές πληροφορίες που θα αποσαφήνιζαν τη λειτουργία του, που θα φανέρωναν πώς νοηματοδοτούσε τον χώρο. Αυτές οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδανικές, συμφωνούν όμως με τον ρεαλισμό τής γλωσσικής μεταβολής.

Εξετάστε δύο παραδείγματα, τις λ. _τρελοκαμπέρω_ και _τεφαρίκι_. 

Η λ. *τρελοκαμπέρω* αποτελεί μειωτικό χαρακτηρισμό για την «απερίσκεπτη γυναίκα, που δεν σκέφτεται λογικά» (ΛΝΕΓ3). Μέχρι πρόσφατα τα λεξικά μοχθούσαν να ετυμολογήσουν το β΄ συνθετικό. Η συνήθης εξήγηση ήταν ότι προέρχεται από την Τουρκική. Στο ΛΚΝ διαβάζουμε ότι προέρχεται από το τουρκ. _kamber_ «αχώριστος σύντροφος» και προστίθεται η ειρωνική σημασία «που δεν μπορεί να λείπει», δηλ. «αυτή από την οποία δεν λείπει η τρέλα». 

Η εξήγηση δεν είναι πειστική. Ο κύριος όγκος τού προβλήματος έχει παραμείνει κάτω από την επιφάνεια. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, πυρήνας τής λέξεως είναι ένα λησμονημένο κύριο όνομα, το οποίο θα μας ερχόταν ευθύς στον νου αν ήμαστε κάπως εξοικειωμένοι με την ιστορία τής ελληνικής πολεμικής αεροπορίας. Στις 13 Μαΐου 1912 πραγματοποίησε την πρώτη πτήση στην Ελλάδα ένας υπολοχαγός που μετεκπαιδεύτηκε ως πιλότος στη Γαλλία. Λεγόταν Δημήτριος Καμπέρος. Ανέλαβε πλήθος αποστολών κατοπτεύσεως των τουρκικών στρατευμάτων στον Α΄ Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο και μετασκεύασε το αεροπλάνο του, τύπου Henri Farman, σε υδροπλάνο, επιτυγχάνοντας την ανώτατη για την εποχή επίδοση: 110 χλμ./ώρα. Οι πηγές δείχνουν ότι διεκπεραίωσε ριψοκίνδυνες αποστολές, πραγματοποίησε πολλές παρακινδυνευμένες πτήσεις και ενέργειες παράτολμες για τα μέσα τής εποχής.

Πώς πιστεύετε ότι τον αποκαλούσαν οι συνάδελφοί του; Φυσικά, _τρελοκαμπέρο_! 

Όμως, η λ. βαθμηδόν έχασε το αρχικό σημασιολογικό της δίκτυο, που τη συνέδεε με τα πραγματικά περιστατικά. Η κλητική επανερμηνεύθηκε σαν ονομαστική θηλυκού και έγινε η _τρελοκαμπέρω_. Σε αυτό συνέβαλε η παρουσία τέτοιων κακόσημων θηλυκών στη γλώσσα, π.χ. _τρελέγκω, ρεζίλω, χοντρέλω, κακίστρω, σουρτούκω_ (ΑΛΝΕ). 

http://archive.li/rmLV0​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Μα τι όμορφο κειμήλιο αυτό που μας έκανε πεσκέσι ο dr Moshe!

Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μικρό βοτσαλάκι στα περί Καμπέρων.

Στη _Νέα Παγκόσμια Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ (δεκ. 1950) βρίσκω ένα μικρό λήμμα:
*Καμπέρος Δημήτριος* (1883-1943). Εις εκ των πρώτων Ελλήνων αεροπόρων. Εσπούδασεν εις την Σχολήν Ευελπίδων, μετέσχε των Βαλκανικών πολέμων μετά το πέρας των οποίων κατετάγη εις την αεροπορίαν και εξεπαιδεύθη εις Αγγλίαν εις την αερομηχανική.

Για το Νότη Καμπέρο βρήκα ευτυχώς ένα σπανιότατο φυλλάδιο με αβέβαιη χρονολόγηση (πάντως οι αριθμοί τηλεφώνων της Αθήνας στις διαφημίσεις στο οπισθόφυλλο είναι εξαψήφιοι) και τίτλο _Το Ελληνικόν Ποδόσφαιρον 1919-1926_, του Γ. Ανδριανόπουλου.






Στο φυλλάδιο αυτό υπάρχουν σε διάφορα σημεία αναφορές στον Νότη Καμπέρο (με τον οποίο βέβαια ο Γιώργος Ανδριανόπουλος ήταν προσωπικοί φίλοι). Στη σελ. 22, στην ενότητα «Τα πρώτα ιδρυτικά στελέχη», γράφει:

Κατά το έτος 1924 ιδρύθη πράγματι ο Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς, με την συμμετοχή των ... Μιχάλη Μανούσκου, *Νότη Καμπέρου*,...
Δεν θα λησμονήσω ποτέ την δραστηριότητα, δια την επισημοποίησιν και λοιπάς εγγράφους διατυπώσεις περί ιδρύσεως του Ολυμπιακού, του αειμνήστου *Νότη Καμπέρου*, Οικονομικού Αξιωματικού Β.Ν., υπηρετούντος εις το Ναυτοδικείον Πειραιώς...​
Άρα, μάλλον καμία σχέση του Νότη Καμπέρου με την αεροπορία. Όμως δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε (ίσια ίσα που φαίνεται και πολύ πιθανό) να φώναζαν και εκείνον στην παρέα του τρελλοκαμπέρο, κατά τον διασημότερο συνονόματό του...


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2010)

Κι άλλη μια φωτογραφία εποχής για τον Δημήτριο Καμπέρο. Απεικονίζει το πρώτο ελληνικό στρατιωτικό αεροσκάφος, ένα μονοθέσιο διπλάνο τύπου Ανρί Φαρμάν ισχύος 50 ίππων και ονόματι _Δαίδαλος_, το οποίο πέταξε για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα πριν από 98 χρόνια, στις 13 Μαΐου 1912, με χειριστή τον υπολοχαγό Καμπέρο. Ο Καμπέρος είχε διακόψει για λίγο την εκπαίδευσή του στη γαλλική αεροπορική ακαδημία τού Ετάμπ προκειμένου να επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα και να συμμετάσχει με το αεροπλάνο του στα μεγάλα στρατιωτικά γυμνάσια που έγιναν στην περιοχή τής Αττικής την επομένη.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος ανέβασε ένα εξαιρετικό σημείωμα για τον Καμπέρο στο ιστολόγιό του: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/05/18/kamperos/.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Μύθοι τουρλού τουρλού, παλιοί γνωστοί, ότι στην Αμερική αν δεν ξέρεις αρχαία δεν έχεις προκοπή στην Κοιλάδα του Πυριτίου, για την ανωτερότητα της φυλής μας που καταφέρνει και έχει στα ρήματα 6πλάσιους τύπους στην ενεργητική από την αγγλική (άλλος δείκτης μπλαμπλά αυτός), για το πώς φαίνεται η διανοητική ανάπτυξη του ατόμου από τον αριθμό δευτερευουσών προτάσεων που χρησιμοποιεί (δίπλα στο αϊ-κιού, να βάλουμε και το αϊ κουρέψου), εκπληκτικές σκηνές από λειτουργία όπου ο μητροπολίτης επιμένει να διαβάσει το ευαγγέλιο στη δημοτική και οι εγκάθετοι πιστοί αποκάτω φωνάζουν «Στα αρχαία το θέλουμε» (πού είσαι, Ιονέσκο, αριστούργημα θα έβγαζες), αλλά ο πρόεδρος του Λαϊκού Ορθόδοξου Συναγερμού παίρνει το βραβείο (το κέικ) με το μυθικό του εύρημα για το τι θα πάθουμε μόλις κατεβάσει ο Φωτόπουλος τους διακόπτες της ΔΕΗ. Ένα νήμα, να πάνε κάτω όλα τα φαρμάκια. Ειδικά για το κεντημένο κείμενο του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/lernaiomitropetr/


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Σε σχέση με το επονομαζόμενο «λερναίο», δηλαδή το μύθο για τα 6 εκατομμύρια λέξεις της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας και τις ανατριχιαστικές ανακρίβειες που τον συνοδεύουν σε κείμενα που έρχονται και ξανάρχονται στα ηλεταχυδρομεία μας ή αναπαράγονται στις ιστοσελίδες διαφόρων αφελών ή ψωνισμένων, υπήρξε μια εξέλιξη χτες που οφείλουμε να καταγράψουμε: Ο Γ. Γεωργαλάς, κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος του δικτατορικού καθεστώτος και συγγραφέας αρκετών βιβλίων για το μεγαλείο του ελληνικού πολιτισμού, είχε καταθέσει τη συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία για τα έξι εκατομμύρια λέξεις σε βιβλίο του, από το οποίο και έγινε η αναπαραγωγή. Με επιστολή του προς τον λερναιοκτόνο Σαραντάκο δέχεται το λάθος του με καθυστέρηση δέκα ετών. Γράφει:
Ὀρθῶς ἐπισημαίνει [ο κ. Νίκος Σαραντάκος] ὅτι ἡ ἀποθησαύρισις ἀπό τό πανεπιστήμιο τῆς Καλιφόρνιας 6 ἑκ. ἑλληνικῶν λέξεων δέν συνεπάγεται ὅτι τόσες λέξεις ἔχει ἡ γλὠσσα μας. Διότι τό πανεπιστήμιο ἀπεθησαύρισε ἔργα τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Γραμματείας πού ἀποτελοῦνται ἀπό 6 ἑκ. λέξεις, ἀλλά ἡ ἴδια λέξις, ὅπως εἶναι φυσικό ἐπαναλαμβάνεται πολλάκις. Ἔχει λοιπόν δίκαιο.
Ὅμως ἡ ἀρχική ἀνακοίνωσις τοῦ πανεπιστημίου ὅπως κατεχωρήθη σέ διεθνῆ καί ἑλληνικά ἔντυπα, δέν τό διευκρίνιζε. Καί ἐδημιουργήθη ἐσφαλμένη ἐντύπωσις. Ἤδη καί εγώ εἶχα διαπιστώσει τό λάθος.​
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναγνωρίσει άλλα λάθη του ο κ. Γεωργαλάς...
Σε σχέση με την επιστολή του, η συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2011)

Όπως έγραψα και στην εκεί συζήτηση, το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης ήταν ξεκάθαρο για όποιον ξέρει αγγλικά. Αλλά και να μην ήταν, πρέπει να είναι κανείς μαθηματικά ανάπηρος για να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να στέκει ή να είναι τόσο τυφλωμένος από την αρχαιολαγνεία του ώστε να υπαγορεύει στην λογική του να το βουλώσει.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έτσι αρχίζει το άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή της 31/5/2009, με τίτλο _Ράμπο στη μάχη του Μαραθώνα_. Στη διασκεδαστική συνέχεια του άρθρου είναι το ζουμί...


Εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα πάνω στη σχετική εκπομπή. Θαμάξτε:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2011)

Τι βλήματα κι αυτοί οι Πέρσες. Παρότι τούς επιτέθηκε ο Τσακ Νόρις, συνέχιζαν να χώνονται στους Έλληνες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2011)

Εξήγησε κανείς στον κύριο που φιλοξένησαν οι Πύλες ότι δεν κάνει να παίζεις με τις παραδοξότητες του χρόνου γιατί μπορεί να τρελαθείς; Ή είναι πολύ αργά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Αυτό μου ήρθε στο ηλεταχυδρομείο. Ξεκίνησε σαν απλή είδηση, μάλλον του Αθηναϊκού Πρακτορείου, η οποία μπορεί να συνοδεύεται από την επισήμανση «Απαγορεύεται η αναπαραγωγή από επισκέπτες της ιστοσελίδας», αλλά φιλοξενείται σε καμιά διακοσαριά άλλους ιστότοπους. Η είδηση (της 12/12/2011) λέει ότι το Πανεπιστήμιο του Κέμπριτζ επιτρέπει πλέον για πρώτη φορά τη διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση στα ψηφιοποιημένα χειρόγραφα και πρωτότυπα τυπωμένα έργα του Ισαάκ Νεύτωνα, ο οποίος σπούδασε και δίδαξε εκεί. 

Η είδηση, όπως την έχει το Πρακτορείο, έφτασε στο ταχυδρομείο μου σε αλυσιδωτή αποστολή, μόνο που στο τέλος υπήρχε η προσθήκη:

Για ρίξτε όμως και μια ματιά και το σημειωματάριό του. Αναγνωρίζεται τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούσε;
http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-03996/9

Ο αρχικός τίτλος του μηνύματος ήταν: 
Isaac Newton - Το ψηφιοποιημένο σημειωματάριό του - Εκπληκτικό
Και από κάτω:
(δείτε σε ποια γλώσσα έγραφε τις σημειώσεις του)
Αυτό είναι απίστευτο!

Η είδηση με τον συγκεκριμένο σχολιασμό ξεκίνησε από ιστολόγιο και αναπαράγεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο από καμιά πενηνταριά εντυπωσιασμένους ιστολόγους. Αφού ξεπέρασα το ανορθόγραφο «Αναγνωρίζεται», πήγα στη διεύθυνση του Πανεπιστημίου να δω κι εγώ το απίστευτο και εκπληκτικό και τι είδα; Είδα μια σελίδα, την 9η του σημειωματάριου του φοιτητή Νεύτωνα, όπου αντιγράφει ορισμούς (από τα _Λογικά_) του Αριστοτέλη, και μάλιστα σημειώνει στο περιθώριο σε ποιες λατινικές έννοιες αντιστοιχούν. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το περίεργο για κάποιον άνθρωπο της Αναγέννησης και φοιτητή να πρέπει να μάθει αρχαία ελληνικά, αλλά δεν ήταν ακριβώς η γλώσσα στην οποία σκεφτόταν ο Νεύτων. Αξίζει να πούμε ότι έγραψε τα γνωστά βιβλία του στα λατινικά ενώ τις σημειώσεις του τις κρατούσε στα αγγλικά και στα λατινικά, τα οποία και μιλούσε εξίσου καλά με τη μητρική του γλώσσα. Τα ελληνικά του δεν ήταν τόσο καλά και από τους 2.000 τόμους της βιβλιοθήκης του, μόνο 25 βιβλία ήταν αποκλειστικά στα ελληνικά (όχι με λατινική μετάφραση). 

Ενδιαφέρον υλικό για όσους θέλουν πραγματικά να μάθουν κάτι για τον Νεύτωνα και όχι να κοτσανολογούν:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16399544
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Newton
http://www.lib.cam.ac.uk/exhibitions/Footprints_of_the_Lion/learning.html
http://books.google.gr/books?id=cqIOAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA295#v=onepage&q&f=false (Languages)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2012)

Δεν είναι μόνο μια σελίδα, είναι καμμιά 30αριά. Αντιγράφει φυσικά Αριστοτέλη, ο Νεύτωνας δεν ήξερε ούτε να γράφει ούτε να μιλάει ελληνικά. Σαφέστατα μάθαινε, όπως όλοι οι λόγιοι της εποχής του. Αντιθέτως, τα μεγαλύτερα έργα του τα έγραψε στα λατινικά, τα οποία κατείχε σε εξαίρετο βαθμό.


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2012)

Έτσι ακριβώς που τα λέτε είναι, θέλω κι εγώ να γράψω.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2012)

Μου είχαν πει παλαιότερα (δεκαετία του '90) ότι διδακτορικές διατριβές μπορούν να υποβληθούν στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών σε δύο γλώσσες: ελληνικά και λατινικά. Αληθεύει;


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που είναι είδηση η ψηφιακή πρόσβαση _τώρα_, γιατί πέρσι τέτοια εποχή πάνω- κάτω είχα στείλει σε κάποιο νήμα, δε θυμάμαι σε ποιό, κάτι του Νεύτωνα που ήταν από το πανεπιστήμιο του Καίμπριτζ και είχε χειρόγραφες σημειώσεις του συγγραφέα. Και ήταν προσβάσιμο κανονικότατα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Εδώ νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για το σημειωματάριό του από τον καιρό που ήταν φοιτητής.

Στη σελίδα εκεί λέει:
The notebook was photographed while it was disbound in 2011.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ο Σαραντάκος, στο σημερινό χτεσινό του, για την Πρωταπριλιά, μας διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο το κομμάτι για την επιστημονική έρευνα που «υποδεικνύει παρουσία Ελλήνων στη Β. Αμερική κατά την αρχαιότητα». (Καθημερινή, 31/3/2012) Έχει διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα το άρθρο, εγώ ενθουσιάστηκα με τις... Μυκίνες:

«Το ταξίδι επιστροφής φαίνεται ότι γινόταν από βόρεια, ξεκινώντας από τον Καναδά, πήγαιναν στη Γροιλανδία (νησί του Κρόνου) έφθαναν στην Ισλανδία και από εκεί έφθαναν στη Βρετανία. Στοιχείο επιβεβαίωσης αυτής της διαδρομής είναι το νησί σταθμός, που φέρει ακόμα και σήμερα το όνομα Μυκήνες (Mykines) το δυτικότερο νησί των Faeroe».

Στη Wikipedia διαβάζω:
Mykines (Danish: Myggenæs) is the westernmost of the 18 main islands of the Faroe Archipelago. [...] It has been suggested that the name Mykines is pre-Norse in origin, coming from _muc-innis_, a Celtic term for pig island. This may be a reference to whales, which are known as _muc-mhara_ (Sea sows) in Gaelic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mykines

Τώρα όμως ξέρουμε την πραγματική προέλευση του ονόματος του νησιού. Τα ονόματα των άλλων νησιών δεν μας αφορούν, είναι όλα μεταγενέστερα.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Αυτό το παραμύθι με το Κόμμα των Παιδόφιλων το ανακάλυψα στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/meze-15/

Βλέπω στο Βήμα της 18/5/2012 τον Κοσμά Βίδο να γράφει ότι στην Ολλανδία «η κυβέρνηση της χώρας, ύστερα και από θετική απόφαση του τοπικού δικαστηρίου της Χάγης, αναγνώρισε επίσημα το νεοϊδρυθέν Κόμμα των Παιδόφιλων, το οποίο ζητεί μεταξύ άλλων (όπως τουλάχιστον διαβάζω στον Τύπο) τη νομιμοποίηση της σεξουαλικής επαφής μεταξύ ενηλίκων και ανηλίκων από 12 ετών, καθώς και τη νομιμοποίηση της κατοχής παιδικού πορνογραφικού υλικού για προσωπική χρήση!» Μα πού το βρήκε αυτό;

Όπως επισημαίνει και ο Σαραντάκος (δείτε την είδηση εδώ), το κομματίδιο έχει διαλυθεί από το 2010. Το τι ακριβώς είχε εγκρίνει το δικαστήριο της Χάγης το έτος 2006 («το δικαίωμα του κόμματος να ζητήσει την αλλαγή του νόμου») το διαβάζουμε εδώ.

Ξέρεις κανείς να έχει προκύψει κάτι διαφορετικό;

(Τζάμπα ταράχτηκε η κυρία Κανέλλη;)


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Αν δεν είναι στάχτη στα μάτια για να ξεχάσουμε τα χάλια μας (μόνο που σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα χρειάζονταν κάτι τόνοι στάχτη, όχι αυτό το πασπαλισματάκι) είναι ή προβοκάτσια ή επιπολαιότητα. Πέρσι κάηκε φέτος βρόμισε, όπως έγραφα πρόσφατα σε άλλο νήμα.
Όσο για την κυρία Κανέλλη (που συνήθως είναι πολύ προσεκτική ως προς τις πηγές της και φυλάει τις... πυγές της, παλιααα καραβάνα γαρ!) προφανώς βρήκε ευκαιρία να χτυπήσει εκεί που ήθελε, σκεπτόμενη προφανώς _σιγά μωρέ μην ψάξει κανείς να βρει την αλήθεια, έτσι κι αλλιώς η προπαγάνδα μετράει._


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

Στο Βήμα της 22/5/2012 δημοσιεύτηκε η παρακάτω παράγραφος για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας:

* Και μια διόρθωση: η είδηση που αναπαρήγαγε μερίδα του ελληνικού Τύπου και διάφορες ηλεκτρονικές σελίδες, στην οποία και εγώ αναφέρθηκα προ ημερών, σχετικά με τη νομιμοποίηση στην Ολλανδία του «κόμματος των παιδόφιλων», δεν ισχύει. _Οπως με ενημέρωσαν και από την Ολλανδική Πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα, «δεν υπήρξε καμία απόφαση τοπικού δικαστηρίου, ούτε φυσικά θέμα αναγνώρισης κόμματος παιδόφιλων από την ολλανδική κυβέρνηση. Η ετυμηγορία του δικαστηρίου στο αίτημα του εισαγγελέα για απαγόρευση του συλλόγου Martijn (γνωστού στην Ελλάδα ως "κόμμα παιδόφιλων") θα ανακοινωθεί την 27η Ιουνίου. Τέλος, θα θέλαμε να τονίσουμε ότι τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ λανθασμένα αναφέρονται σε κόμμα παιδόφιλων. Πρόκειται για έναν σύλλογο ο οποίος ουδέποτε μετατράπηκε σε νόμιμο πολιτικό κόμμα»._ Αυτά για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Αυτού του είδους η δημοσιογραφία του διαδικτύου (ναι, κυρία Γιαχνάκη, για το παραμυθάκι σας λέω) δεν με ενοχλεί πια τόσο για την προχειρότητά της, για την έλλειψη διασταύρωσης, για την γενικότερη ημιμάθεια που επιδεικνύει, για την παντελή άγνοια των βασικών κανόνων του επαγγέλματος. Με ενοχλεί που το θέμα της είναι τόσο μπαγιάτικο, σαν ιδρωτίλα που βρομάει από τα δέκα μέτρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Η κυρία Γ. έχει ευαισθησίες με τη γλώσσα και τα φωνήεντά της και μάχεται για τη μη κατάργησή τους και των συμφόνων [sic] της, άλλωστε...


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

Έχει μια ειδίκευση όμως η κυρία. Δες και άλλα άρθρα σ' εκείνο το μαγαζί (χωρίς δεσμούς και τζάμπα χιτ): φωνήεντα, δεν πολυφταίει ο Κασιδιάρης, Ελλάδα η πλουσιότερη χώρα στον πλανήτη, υπεράσπιση Εφραίμ κλπ.

Συνεπής, ει μη τι άλλο. Edit: όλα αυτά θα τα έμαθε στις σπουδές της: «έχει σπουδάσει δημοσιογραφία, διεθνείς σχέσεις, δημιουργική γραφή, θέατρο καθώς και στην σχολή πολέμου και αντιμετώπισης χημικών επιθέσεων. Μιλάει Αγγλικά , ιταλικά , αραβικά και έχει σπουδές και στην περσική γλώσσα.». Τώρα πώς γίνεσαι από πολεμικός ανταποκριτής αρχισυντάκτης σε μεσημεριανάδικο, θα σας γελάσω.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Έχει μια ειδίκευση όμως η κυρία. Δες και άλλα άρθρα σ' εκείνο το μαγαζί (χωρίς δεσμούς και τζάμπα χιτ): φωνήεντα, δεν πολυφταίει ο Κασιδιάρης, Ελλάδα η πλουσιότερη χώρα στον πλανήτη, υπεράσπιση Εφραίμ κλπ.
> 
> Συνεπής, ει μη τι άλλο. Edit: όλα αυτά θα τα έμαθε στις σπουδές της: «έχει σπουδάσει δημοσιογραφία, διεθνείς σχέσεις, δημιουργική γραφή, θέατρο καθώς και στην σχολή πολέμου και αντιμετώπισης χημικών επιθέσεων. Μιλάει Αγγλικά , ιταλικά , αραβικά και έχει σπουδές και στην περσική γλώσσα.». Τώρα πώς γίνεσαι από πολεμικός ανταποκριτής αρχισυντάκτης σε μεσημεριανάδικο, θα σας γελάσω.



Τι θα μας γελάσεις, βρε Πιδύμ'; Δεν είδες ποια αφρόκρεμα μοστράρεται φάτσα κάρτα μόλις ανοίγει ο λίκνος; Σε κάθε βήμα της είχε δίπλα της τους καλύτερους! Πώς να μη γίνει κορυφή η κοπέλα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Επιτέλους, ένας πρωτότυπος μύθος. Τις περισσότερες φορές έχουμε απλές επαναλήψεις ή αναδιατυπώσεις ανοησιών. Είναι σπάνιο το να βρεις έναν μύθο κατασκευασμένο από τα θεμέλια, προϊόν πρωτότυπης έμπνευσης και εργασίας.

Σήμερα Τετάρτη ο κ. Γιώργος Κωστούλας είχε την έμπνευση να γράψει στο Capital.gr ένα άρθρο για «Μύθους που μας αποκοιμίζουν», και ειδικότερα για πέντε μύθους για την ελληνική γλώσσα. Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε εκεί, αν και, στην περίπτωση που διαβάζετε Σαραντάκο, θα σας είναι γνωστά αυτά που γράφει.

Τα πάμπολλα σχόλια που ακολούθησαν είναι, τα περισσότερα, τα γνωστά θλιβερά από ανθρώπους που είναι περήφανοι για την ελληνική γλώσσα, έστω και σαν κάτι που μπορούν να βιάζουν καθημερινά και σε κάθε ευκαιρία, διότι η αγραμματοσύνη των περισσοτέρων δεν κρύβεται εύκολα. Έχουν βέβαια άγνοια του κινδύνου. Τους αρκεί να νιώθουν περήφανοι για όσα έκανε ο Όμηρος και ο Πλάτωνας — πού να φανταστούν ότι ο Όμηρος και ο Πλάτωνας δεν θα ήταν καθόλου περήφανοι για τέτοιους απογόνους.

Από τα σχόλια προέκυψε ένα απρόσμενο όφελος: ένας εντελώς αρρωστημένος κοπιπάστορας αντέγραψε εκεί, τη μια μετά την άλλη, κάθε ελληναράδικη ανοησία που έχει κατά καιρούς γοητεύσει τον εγκέφαλό του. Στο μικρό αρχείο (αρχείδιο;) που δημιουργήθηκε έτσι, υπάρχουν αρκετοί μύθοι που δεν είχα ξανακούσει, αλλά ένας απ’ αυτούς ήταν συγκλονιστικός.

Η ιστορία είναι γνωστή. Κάποιος που δεν έχει ειδική σχέση με τις γλώσσες και τη γλωσσολογία, που μπορεί να είναι οικονομολόγος, πολιτικός μηχανικός ή, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δικηγόρος, έρχεται σε επαφή με κάτι που τον συγκινεί, που συνταράσσει τις εθνικιστικές του ευαισθησίες. Αρχίζει λοιπόν, με το κέφι λεξαριθμιστή που σταματάει να χρησιμοποιεί το λογικό μέρος του εγκεφάλου του, με πλήρη και απόλυτη αδιαφορία για την επιστήμη, να βρίσκει σχέση ανάμεσα σε οποιαδήποτε λέξη, ανθρωπωνύμιο ή τοπωνύμιο της Μαλαισίας, της Νότιας Αμερικής ή κάποιας άλλης εσχατιάς, με ελληνικές λέξεις. 

Ο δικηγόρος της περίπτωσής μας έβαλε στο μάτι τη Σκοτία, την οποία επισκέφτηκε, λάτρεψε και αποφάσισε να οικειοποιηθεί γλωσσικά. «Αρχαιοελληνικά τοπωνύμια στην Σκωτία» ονομάζεται το πόνημά του. Λέει εκεί, π.χ.:

Τέλος, υπάρχει στήν ίδια περιοχή, νησιωτικό συγκρότημα αποτελούμενο από τρία νησάκια, τό οποίο ονομάζεται «Treshnish isles» (Τρία νησιά) (!!!)
Τό εκπληκτικό στήν περίπτωση αυτή είναι ότι, ο Βρετανός γεωγράφος - χαρτογράφος, προφανώς αγνοώντας τί σημαίνει στήν Ελληνική γλώσσα «Τresh nish», εφ’ όσον παρέλαβε και κατέγραψε τήν ονομασία αυτή από τήν προφορική «ντοπιολαλιά», αυτονόητα προσέθεσε τήν Αγγλική ονομασία «Isles», οπότε δημιούργησε -άθελά του- έναν «ωραίο» λεκτικό πλεονασμό, δηλαδή καθ’ ερμηνείαν : «Τρία νησιά, νησιά» (…) 

Πω πω, όπως λέμε «the hoi polloi». Εκεί σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορώ να σας στερήσω τέτοιες πληροφορίες. Οι υπόλοιπες είναι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρουσες. Μπορείτε φεύγοντας, αν δεν έχει ακόμα πονέσει η κοιλιά σας, να περάσετε κι από την Μπριζ:
http://www.kossivakis.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61&Itemid=68 
Enjoy!






*Τρία (τρία;) νησάκια κάθονται*​


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


>



Μα γιατί περιορίστηκε στη γενική ονομασία των τριών νησιών-νησιών; Τα άλλα που βγάζουν μάτι δεν τα είδε; Μισές δουλειές.
Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε (παλαμοφτού!), από πάνω δεξιά και δεξιόστροφα:

Mull = η Μούλα ή μούλη (ελνστ.), ο μούλος, το μουλάρι (αμετακίνητο). Παρέμπ, Mull of Kintyre* = το μουλάρι του Κεντέρη.
Loch Tuath < Loch Tu Αth = η Λόγχη (αρχ.) του Αθανασίου
Gometra = η Γεωμετρία (αρχ.) (go metra = άντε μέτρα)
Ulva = ο Oύλος / ο ήλος (αρχ.), το καρφί
Lunga = ο Λουτήρας, από το λούνω < λούω (αρχ.)
Fladda = η Φυλαττομένη (νήσος-νήσος, μες στη μέση) < φυλάσσω (αρχ.)
Cairn na Burgh More = Κέρας (αρχ.), Μπουμπούκι (πιθ. αρχ. _βομβύκιον_) Μορέως (Πελοποννήσιος ο κτίτωρ, σωραίος!), 
δηλ. το φυλάκιο «Ανθός του Μοριά»
Cairn na Burgh Beg = Κέρας (αρχ.), Μπουμπούκι (ό.π.) Εμβασίας (αρχ.), δηλ. το φυλάκιο στην είσοδο του πορθμού.

:s :blink: :woot:    

Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα με βιδώνει.

*Far have I travelled and much have I seen
Dark distant mountains with valleys of green
Past painted deserts, the sun sets on fire
As I fake up all names to fulfill my desire


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε, αλλά εγώ έχω αποδείξει ότι αυτό με την μία ψήφο στις ΗΠΑ ισχύει. Ιδού και μερικά τοπωνύμια και η απόδειξη ότι μιλούσαν ελληνικά:

1. Όρεγκον < ορέγ-ομαι + κον (συγκεκομμένη λέξη για το "κόνικλος" -κούνελος). Αυτός που ορέγεται κουνέλια.
2. Καναδάς < κανατάς (αυτός που φτιάχνει κανάτες).
3. Μισισιπής < μισησιππείς < μισής (αυτό που μισεί) + ίππεις. Δηλαδή αυτός που μισεί τους ιππείς.
4. Λος Άντζελες < οι Άγγελοι
5. Γουαϊόμιγκ < γουβαϊόμικρος βγαίνει από το "γούβα (με αποβολή του "β") + ιός + μικρός" (με αποβολή κατάληξης. Δηλαδή, "ο μικρός ιός της γούβας", γιατί υπήρχε μια τρύπα (γούβα) που όποιος έπεφτε, αρρώσταινε γιατί ήταν ελώδης. Αργότερα, αποβλήθηκε το "β" και η απόληξη "ρος" και προέκυψε το "γουαϊόμικ". Αργότερα προστέθηκε ένα "ν" πριν το "κ" για ευκολία προφοράς και κατόπιν μετάτραπηκε σε "γκ", αφού "ν+Κ"="γκ".
6. Καλιφόρνια < μσν. καλλιφούρνια < καλλί- + φουρνιά, γιατί έβγαζε καλές φουρνιές (σοδειές) η περιοχή.
7. Μίτσιγκαν < Μητσιγκάνη < μη + τσιγκάνος + παραγωγική κατάληκη θηλυκού "-η". Γιατί αρχικά πυροβολούσαν τους Ρομ, όταν πλησίαζαν στην περιοχή.
8. Αλαμπάμα < αλμαπάμα (με αντιμετάθεση "μ" και "α" όπως στο "χάρων>άρχων") < άλμα + πάμη (σύντμηση του "παλάμη"). Καθώς η πολιτεία ήταν γνωστή για τους αγώνες που κάνανε, βάζοντας ψύλλους να πηδάνε, κάθε 2 μέρες (δηλαδή, άλματα που μετρούσαν με παλάμες). Από την συχνότητα των αγώνων, βγήκε και το "για ψύλλου πήδημα".
9. Φαρ Ουέστ (far west): Όχι, δεν βγαίνει από τις αγγλικές λέξεις, παρά τις μπαρούφες που μας λένε. Η ετυμολογική σειρά είναι: φάρ ουέστ < φάρα ουέστη < φάρα ουρέστη < φάρα Ορέστη. Επειδή εκεί κατέληξε το συγγενολόι του αρχαίου Ορέστη, καθώς μετά τον γνωστό φόνο, κατέφυγε στην Αμερική, που του συνέστησε ο Οδυσσέας που είχε πάει κάνα-δυο φορές, ήδη.
10. Μοντγκόμερι < Μόδγος + μέρος. Η λέξη μόδγος, είχε στα ελληνικα΄την έννοια του "μοχθηρός". Δηλαδή, επρόκειτο για ένα πολύ κακόφημο μέρος, "το μέρος των μοχθηρών".
11. Ατλάντα < Ατλαντίδα
12. Φλόριντα < Φλώρινα
13. Ταλαχάσι < ταλαχασίς < ταλλαχασίς < τα + άλλα + χασίς(ια). Εκεί καλλιεργούνταν μεγάλες ποσότητες "χασίς" που βγαίνει από την αρχαία λέξη "χασίς-χασίδος" (νεοελ. χασίδα) που σημαίνει "αυτή που τα έχει χάσει" από την γνωστή παρενέργεια του χασισιδίου.
14. Φερφαξ < φέρω + φάκα (παγίδα) ο φέρφαξ, είναι "αυτός που φέρει παγίδα".
15. Αϊόβα < Αϊ (όπως στο "αϊ χάσου") + όβα < οπή. Επειδή συνήθιζαν την φράση "άντε βρες μια τρύπα να χωθείς". Με τον καιρό, αυτό έγινε "αϊ τρύπα", ως ελλειπτική φράση.
16. Ουάσιγκτον: Ναι, ήταν Έλληνας. Το όνομά του ήταν ουαίσυγκτον < ουαί (αλλοίμονο) + συγκτόν (μετοχή του συντίθεμαι. "Που έχει συντεθεί" -κατά το "πλαγκτόν" = "που έχει πλακωθεί"). Δηλαδή, "αλλοίμονο στην σύνθεση" = ουαί συγκτόν.
17. ΜΙΤ: το περίφημο πανεπιστήμιο, δεν αντλεί το όνομά του από αρχικά, αλλά από την λέξη "μίτος", καθώς εκεί ψάχνουν να βρουν την αρχή των πραγμάτων, μεθοδολογικά. Ψάχνουν δηλαδή τον "μίτο της Αριάδνης".
18. Μεξικό < Λεξικό, με παραφθορά του "λ" σε "μ", γιατί εκεί έζησε ένας μεγάλος λογοτέχνης που είχε μανία με τα λεξικά και το επίθετό του άρχιζε από "μ".
19. Κολομβία < Κόλον (το έντερο) + βίος.
20. Γιούτα < ούτα (αυτά), που λόγω γραφή (utah) διαβάστηκε λάθος.
21. Αριζόνα < μσν. Αρηζώνη, δηλαδή, η ζώνη του Άρη (είχανε πολλούς πόλεμους)
22. Κάνσας < καν (τουλάχιστον) + σας = "Τουλάχιστον εσάς", από την φράση "τουλάχιστον εσάς να σώσουμε" στον πόλεμο του Κάνσας.
23. Οκλαχόμα < μσν. Οκλαχώμα < οκλή + χώμα < οχλή + χώμα < αχλύς (ομίχλη) + χώμα. Ομιχλώδες χώμα.
24. Ντένβερ < Δενβερ < Δεν + βέρος (ντόπιος) επειδή ήταν η τελευταία πολιτεία που κατοικήθηκε.
25. Μοντάνα < Μεζοντάνα < με + ζωντανά (είχαν πολλά ζώα).
26. Άινταχο < Αιεντάχο < Αι + εντάξω (γιατί διαβάσαν το λατινικό "χ" ως ελληνικό).
27. Μινεσσότα < Μήνες + ώτα (αφτιά).
28. Κολοράντο < Κωλοράδο < κώλος + ράδος (ραδιενεργός), γιατί έριξαν πυρηνικές εκεί και έγινε της κωλοραδιενέργειας το κάγκελο!
29. Νεμπράσκα < Νεβράσκα < Νεύρα + σκάω (με αποβολή του "ω") γιατί ήταν πολύ σπασ@δες και έσπαζαν όλων τα νεύρα.
30. Tennessee < Tenessi < Teneci < τενεκές (από τα πολλά σκουπίδια).
31. Κεντάκυ < Κεντάυ < Κεντάει (κατοικούνταν από Γερμανίδες με πάθος στο εργόχειρο).
32. Μισούρι < Μισώ + ουρώ (όπως στην δύση είχαν πίσσα και πούπουλα, εκεί κατουρούσαν τους εγκληματίες και τους μισητούς).
33. Ιλινόις < Ηλίνους < Ήλιος + νους
34. Πενσυλβάνια < Πένσα + Αλβανία (είχαν πολλούς Αλβανούς μάστορες).
35. Ουισκόνσιν < από την χωριάτικη έκφραση "Ουιιιί! Σε σκόνσι" (Σε σκόνισε).
36. Νεβάδα < Νη (όχι) + βάδην.
37. Αλάσκα < Αλλάσκα < Αλλάσκια < Άλλα + ασκιά (πληθ. του ασκός).
38. Χαβάι < Εκεί που χάβουν (καταπίνουν) < χάφτω < χάπτω < κάπτω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2012)

Ελληγενή, σ' αυτά τα πράγματα βάζουν φατσούλες για να δείξουν ότι αστειεύονται - πολλές, κατά προτίμηση: :):inno::woot:

Αλλιώς, θα το πάρει κανείς περαστικός στα σοβαρά και θα τρέχουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Πού είναι αυτό το ανθρωπάκι που γλείφει την μύτη του;


Α, να το!:twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit::twit:


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2012)

Κοίτα, για το Κολοράντο υπάρχει τεκμηριωμένη ετυμολογία και μη μου τη χαλάς. Ο προκατακλυσμιαίος Έλληνας που το εξερευνούσε, είχε μαζί του ένα ραδιάκι να ακούει μουσική (οι προκατακλυσμιαίοι είχαν εφεύρει ραδιοφωνία και όλα, αλλά μετά τον κατακλυσμό ξεχάστηκαν). Μέσα στο φαράγγι όμως δεν έπιανε καλά, και εκνευρισμένος το πέταξε φωνάζοντας "κωλοράδιο!" Οι ιθαγενείς, που έπεσε πάνω τους το ραδιάκι και το θεωρούσαν θεόσταλτο σημάδι, παρέφθειραν τη λέξη.

Ούτε για τον Μισισιπή τα λες καλά. Προέρχεται από το "οι μισοί ιππείς". Επειδή δεν είχαν γυναίκες, οι προκατακλυσμιαίοι που ανέβαιναν τον ποταμό, κάπως έπρεπε να βολεύονται, οπότε είχαν χωριστεί σε δυο ομάδες. Τα υπόλοιπα η μαμά μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να τα πω, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Α, μπαρντόν! Θα έπεσα θύμα παρετυμολογίας.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα! Ότι η λέξη κιμονό προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη χειμώνας! There you go!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ούτε για τον Μισισιπή τα λες καλά. Προέρχεται από το "οι μισοί ιππείς". Επειδή δεν είχαν γυναίκες, οι προκατακλυσμιαίοι που ανέβαιναν τον ποταμό, κάπως έπρεπε να βολεύονται, οπότε είχαν χωριστεί σε δυο ομάδες. Τα υπόλοιπα η μαμά μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να τα πω, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις.


Sarant, μήπως θυμάσαι τότε στο ιστολόγιό σου που είχες γράψει ένα έτσι μισοκοροϊδευτικό κείμενο για τους μυθοχάφτες, και κάποιος το 'χαψε στ' αλήθεια και το αναπαρήγαγε στα σοβαρά; Προσπαθώ από το πρωί να θυμηθώ ποιο κείμενο ήταν και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Επισημαίνω την εξαίρετη λεξιπλασία _μυθοχάφτης_ και περιμένω να εμφανιστεί στο οικείο νήμα από τη μοδερατόρισσα και, στη συνέχεια, την καταστροφή του παρόντος. ;)


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Sarant, μήπως θυμάσαι τότε στο ιστολόγιό σου που είχες γράψει ένα έτσι μισοκοροϊδευτικό κείμενο για τους μυθοχάφτες, και κάποιος το 'χαψε στ' αλήθεια και το αναπαρήγαγε στα σοβαρά; Προσπαθώ από το πρωί να θυμηθώ ποιο κείμενο ήταν και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα...



Πρέπει να εννοείς αυτό:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/13/millionwords/

και ιδού η συνέχεια:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/eirwneia/


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2012)

Μπράβο, αυτό! (Πάω στις λεξιπλασίες).


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2012)

..
Μια που μιλάμε για μύθους και την αντιμετώπισή τους, να μην ξεχάσουμε τον Άι Νικόλα τον μυθοκτόνο, κατά κόσμον Φάντομ ΣαραΝτάκ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Θες να πεις ότι τελικά ο Νίκος είναι πάπιος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Για την ηδονή που προκαλεί το νι που δονεί —ή κάτι τέτοιο— γράφει σήμερα ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος (και προσφέρει μέχρι και Μακρυπούλια — ή κάτι τέτοιο).

Το γράμμα Ν και οι εγκεφαλικοί κραδασμοί των ελλαδεμπόρων

Προσέξτε, σας παρακαλώ, τον διαδικτυακό τίτλο του νήματος: nnnnnnnnn


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2012)

Πάντως, αν ήταν αλήθεια ότι το ν ως ήχος μας κάνει εξυπνότερους, ξέρω μια χώρα στην ιβηρική χερσόνησο που θα κατοικούνταν από Αϊνστάιν


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2012)

Άρα οι εξυπνότεροι Έλληνες είναι οι Νγκύπριοι. Απόδειξη το ότι έχουν και ΝΝΝΝόμπελ οικοΝΝΝΝομίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 5, 2012)

Κοροϊδεύετε εσείς, αλλά όταν σκεφτόμαστε δεν λέμε "μμμμμ"; Είναι για να δονείται ο εγκέφαλός μας. Θεέ μου, με τι άσχετους έχω μμμμμπλέξει;


----------



## Irini (Dec 11, 2012)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς όταν ψάχνει για μετάφραση του longship!
Οι Βίκινγκς είχαν σχέση με τους Μινωίτες (που φυσικά ήταν στα σίγουρα Έλληνες).


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Μα είναι εμφανές από τις τοιχογραφίες της Κνωσσού ότι η αρχαία Κρητη είχε αναπτυγμένη τουριστική βιομηχανία με πελάτες από τις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες. Συγκεκριμένα, όπως φαίνεται στις τοιχογραφίες, στις οποίες οι άντρες παριστάνονται ηλιοκαμένοι, στο χρώμα της τερακότας, και οι γυναίκες άσπρες και γαλακτερές, οι Βικίνγκες κατέφθαναν στην Κρήτη από το μακρυνό κι ανήλιαγο βορρά με σκοπό την γνωριμία με τους ηλιοκαμένους Μινωίτες. Οι Μινωίτες, πολυμήχανοι επιχειρηματίες όντες, είχαν ιδρύσει ναυτιλιακή εταιρία με επιβατηγά πλοία (τις Μινωικές Γραμμές, ίσως) για να μεταφέρει τις τουρίστριες. Έτσι βρέθηκαν μινωικά πλοία στη Στοκχόλμη.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα είναι εμφανές από τις τοιχογραφίες της Κνωσσού ότι η αρχαία Κρητη είχε αναπτυγμένη τουριστική βιομηχανία με πελάτες από τις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες. Συγκεκριμένα, όπως φαίνεται στις τοιχογραφίες, στις οποίες οι άντρες παριστάνονται ηλιοκαμένοι, στο χρώμα της τερακότας, και οι γυναίκες άσπρες και γαλακτερές, οι Βικίνγκες κατέφθαναν στην Κρήτη από το μακρυνό κι ανήλιαγο βορρά με σκοπό την γνωριμία με τους ηλιοκαμένους Μινωίτες. Οι Μινωίτες, πολυμήχανοι επιχειρηματίες όντες, είχαν ιδρύσει ναυτιλιακή εταιρία με επιβατηγά πλοία (τις Μινωικές Γραμμές, ίσως) για να μεταφέρει τις τουρίστριες. Έτσι βρέθηκαν μινωικά πλοία στη Στοκχόλμη.



Απόηχοι αυτού του γεγονότος, τα επίθετα Βαλυράκης (αρχικά Βαλκυράκης, με απάλειψη του κάπα) όπου φαίνεται σαφέστατα η συνάφεια με τις Βαλκυρίες, (μολονότι πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι η ορθή γραφή είναι Βανιράκης, από το πάνθεον των Βανίρ) Μανιαδάκης από τον θεό Μάνι και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ο συγκεκριμένος μύθος είναι ιδιαίτερα ανθεκτικός επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που _θέλουν_ να είναι αλήθεια.


Όχι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος, _όλοι _οι μύθοι γι' αυτό υπάρχουν. Γιατί χαϊδεύουν κάποιους ευσεβείς πόθους.

Τις προάλλες μια γειτόνισσα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, μετά τις καλημέρες, γυρίζει και μου λέει:
- Άκου τι σκέφτηκε σήμερα ο άντρας μου. Το Mall πρέπει να βγαίνει από το ελληνικό "μώλος", επειδή πάμε κι ερχόμαστε πέρα δώθε και κάνουμε περατζάδα, όπως στο μώλο!

Πάλι καλά που δεν μου το είπε ως τεκμηριωμένο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2012)

Ορθότατα, αλλά όχι μόνο γιατί χαϊδεύουν αφτιά και ευσεβείς πόθους αλλά και γιατί είναι εύκολες λύσεις. Π.χ. είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι υπάρχουν κακοί συνωμότες που φταίνε για τα χάλια της οικονομίας μας, παρά κακές κινήσεις, προσωπικές ευθύνες, κτλ. Είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι μάς ψεκάζουν παρά ότι δεν έχουμε κριτική σκέψη, γιατί αυτό μάς απαλλάσσει από την ευθύνη. Είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι το πανεπιστημιακό σύστημα βγάζει πρόβατα που σκέφτονται προς μία κατεύθυνση και η επιστήμη χειραγωγείται βαρύτατα, γιατί αυτό σε απαλλάσσει από την διαδικασία να διαβάσεις και να μορφωθείς.

Είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι για τον θάνατο ενός αγαπημένου σου προσώπου φταίνε συνωμότες, γιατί έτσι έχεις κάποιον απέναντί σου, κάποιον να μισήσεις, κάπου να ξεσπάσεις την οργή σου, κάτι που να πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να ελέγξεις και να πολεμήσεις. Γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί να πολεμήσει την τυχαιότητα (μοίρα, ριζικό, όπως θέλετε πείτε το).

Οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίες και οι μύθοι υπάρχουν γιατί δίνουν εύκολες λύσεις. Δεν είναι αντισυμβατικές, είναι ό,τι πιο εύκολο μπορεί να υπάρξει.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 11, 2012)

Irini said:


> Τι μαθαίνει κανείς όταν ψάχνει για μετάφραση του longship!
> Οι Βίκινγκς είχαν σχέση με τους Μινωίτες (που φυσικά ήταν στα σίγουρα Έλληνες).



Πιο εκτεταμένη και πιο παλαβή εκδοχή εδώ, με μετάφραση γραμμικής Α μεταξύ άλλων. 

Όπως γίνεται συνήθως, οι μύθοι αυτοί μπλέκουν πραγματικά δεδομένα που κάνουν μεγάλη εντύπωση σε όσους τα συναντούν με λογής λογής ονειροφαντασίες. Στο λινκ που δίνω υπάρχει και το εξής παράθεμα από το _The Rise of the Bronze Age_: 



> Mycenaean traders settled in western Mediterranean and established direct trading connections with southern Germany, and thus linked up with the network that reached Jutland and the amber producing areas. Recent archaeological discoveries have completely changed our perception of Mycenaean presence in this part of Europe



Αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να εκπλήσσει κανέναν. Από τη στιγμή που έχουμε, ξέρω γω, εμπόριο οψιδιανού ακόμη και στην πρώιμη νεολιθική, δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογο να έχουμε εμπορικές οδούς στις οποίες να κυκλοφορούν μυκηναϊκά και μινωικά προϊόντα μέχρι τόσο μακρινές περιοχές. Παρότι σκράπας στα προϊστορικά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει κατανάγκην ότι ένας Μυκηναίος ή Μινωίτης έμπορος πήγαινε μια βόλτα στη Γιουτλάνδη, ούτε ότι υπήρχαν οργανωμένοι εμπορικοί σταθμοί των δώθε κείθε. Τα προϊόντα πολυτελείας προσφέρονται για ανταλλαγές που μπορεί να φέρουν ένα αντικείμενο χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μακρύτερα από τον πιο φιλόδοξο στόχο του εμπόρου που το πρωτοεμπορεύτηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2012)

pidyo said:


> [...] αυτό δεν σημαίνει κατανάγκην ότι ένας Μυκηναίος ή Μινωίτης έμπορος πήγαινε μια βόλτα στη Γιουτλάνδη, ούτε ότι υπήρχαν οργανωμένοι εμπορικοί σταθμοί των δώθε κείθε. Τα προϊόντα πολυτελείας προσφέρονται για ανταλλαγές που μπορεί να φέρουν ένα αντικείμενο χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μακρύτερα από τον πιο φιλόδοξο στόχο του εμπόρου που το πρωτοεμπορεύτηκε.


Όχι κατανάγκην, όχι. Όμως, είναι βασική αρχή του εμπορίου ότι αν ένας μεσάζοντας σου φέρνει κάτι επιθυμητό, κάποια στιγμή θα ψάξεις να απαλλαγείς από αυτόν και να το προμηθευτείς μόνος σου. Ε, μέσα σε 200, 300, 400 χρόνια εμπορίου, όλος και κάποιος (υπερ)βόρειος θα κατέβηκε νότια και κάποιος νότιος βόρεια. Γιαλό γιαλό ή διασχίζοντας τη δυτική Ευρώπη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2012)

Θα κατέβηκε; Μόνος του; Χωρίς αποστολή μεγάλης κλίμακας; Δηλαδή θα ταξίδεψε 3000 χιλιόμετρα με άλογο; Τεράστιο ταξίδι για να κάνει κανείς εκείνη την εποχή. Εδώ πριν από 50 χρόνια ήταν ταξίδι να πας από το ένα χωριό στο άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2012)

Ακόμη και μόνος του. Σε τρία χρόνια, π.χ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακόμη και μόνος του. Σε τρία χρόνια, π.χ.



Αδύνατο δεν είναι, βέβαια, αλλά γιατί να κάνει κάποιος ένα τόσο μεγάλο ταξίδι, μόνο και μόνο γι' αυτό; Γιατί να αφήσει οικογένεια και πατρίδα και να ταξιδέψει στο άγνωστο, ανάμεσα από αφιλόξενες περιοχές, με ληστές, βαρβάρους και άγρια ζώα; Δύσκολο· πολύ δύσκολο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Για τον ίδιο λόγο που έγιναν οι περισσότερες εξερευνήσεις και στους ιστορικούς χρόνους. Τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια μετά, ο Μάρκο Πόλο δεν είχε και πολύ ισχυρότερο εξοπλισμό. Επειδή δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτε για μια εποχή, δεν χρειάζεται να υποτιμούμε και τους ανθρώπους που την έζησαν, ιδίως όταν έχουμε σημαντικές διάσπαρτες πολιτισμικές ενδείξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

Άλλο να μην αποκλείουμε την πιθανότητα κι άλλο να το θεωρούμε πιθανό. Η περίπτωση του Μάρκο Πόλο περιέχει μερικές σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες που την διαφοροποιούν. Εν πρώτοις αμφισβητείται το κατά πόσον είναι αληθινή η ιστορία. Ακόμα όμως κι αν όντως ταξίδεψε ο Μάρκο Πόλο, είχε για εφόδιο αιώνες περιγραφών και σταδιακών σταθμών, γνώριζε πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα για την γεωγραφία και την λαογραφία της πορείας του και μεγάλο μέρος της διαδρομής ήταν γνωστό και κατοικημένο από πολιτισμένους λαούς.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Ο Αριστέας ο Προκονήσιος πάντως πήγε ίσαμε εκεί πάνω.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αδύνατο δεν είναι, βέβαια, αλλά γιατί να κάνει κάποιος ένα τόσο μεγάλο ταξίδι, μόνο και μόνο γι' αυτό; Γιατί να αφήσει οικογένεια και πατρίδα και να ταξιδέψει στο άγνωστο, ανάμεσα από αφιλόξενες περιοχές, με ληστές, βαρβάρους και άγρια ζώα; Δύσκολο· πολύ δύσκολο.


Αλλά καθόλου αδύνατο και καθόλου ασύμβατο με την κινητικότητα ακόμη και εκείνων των εποχών. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, μέσα σε 200, 300, 400 χρόνια εμπορίου, όλος και κάποιος (υπερ)βόρειος θα κατέβηκε νότια και κάποιος νότιος βόρεια. Γιαλό γιαλό ή διασχίζοντας τη δυτική Ευρώπη.


Δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα στη μακρά διάρκεια. Το κανονικό εμπόριο χωρίς διαμεσολαβητές (με τις αναπόφευκτες πολιτισμικές επιρροές που αυτό συνεπιφέρει) προϋποθέτει κάπως σταθερή ροή, εμπορικούς σταθμούς κλπ. Αυτά δεν τεκμηριώνονται από μεμονωμένα μυκηναϊκά και μινωικά προϊόντα σε οποιαδήποτε Θούλη. 



sarant said:


> Ο Αριστέας ο Προκονήσιος πάντως πήγε ίσαμε εκεί πάνω.


Η βεβαιότητα ότι οι Υπερβόρειοι τοποθετούνται (έστω σε μυθιστορηματικό επίπεδο) σε αυτό που θεωρούμε σήμερα μακρινό βορρά είναι προϊόν της ρομαντικής νεωτερικότητας. Στα αρχαία κείμενα περιγράφονται μάλλον με όρους βόρειας κεντρικής Ασίας παρά Σκανδιναβίας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες άτομα εύπιστα μού είπαν για τη δίκη κάποιου Αρτέμη Σώρρα, ο οποίος μαζί με κάποιον Μανώλη Λαμπράκη, ισχυριζόταν ότι κάπου κάπως έχει 600 δισ. δολάρια τα οποία διαθέτει στο ελληνικό κράτος για να αποπληρώσει το χρέος του και το κράτος δεν κάνει τίποτα γι’ αυτό το θέμα. 

Πήγα και διάβασα κάνα-δυο ρεπορτάζ για τη δίκη, όπως αυτό εδώ:
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/a8os-o-soras-gia-tin-ipo8esi-ton-600-dis
τα οποία απλώς δημοσίευαν ανακοίνωση των Σώρρα και Λαμπράκη, σύμφωνα με την οποία αθωώθηκαν για τη διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων (τους είχε κάνει μηνυτήρια αναφορά ο Άδωνης Γεωργιάδης). Διάβασα ότι στη δίκη κατέθεσαν και Αμερικανοί τραπεζίτες, οι οποίοι επιβεβαίωσαν την ύπαρξη ομολόγων αυτής της αξίας. Απόρησα γιατί δεν υπήρξε καμιά δημοσιογραφική έρευνα της υπόθεσης. Από τη μια υπήρχε μια αθώωση μετά την οποία διάφορες εφημερίδες και ιστότοποι της παράνοιας άρχισαν πάλι το παραμύθι ότι νά που σας δίνουν τα λεφτά να ξεχρεώσετε και δεν τα παίρνετε, προδότες. Από την άλλη, κάθε σώφρων άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί δυο άγνωστοι (πόθεν έσχες, ρε!) να έχουν σε ρευστό και στα καλά καθούμενα μια περιουσία μεγαλύτερη από το ελληνικό χρέος.

Ξέχασα να ανεβάσω εδώ την απορία μου, οπότε χτες έσκασε η εξήγηση της προέλευσης των εικονικών χρημάτων (ο τρελός, του τρελού, τον απατεώνα, ω μαλάκες). Ευτυχώς κάποιοι το έψαξαν το θέμα, για να τελειώνει αυτό το ρεζιλίκι. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τα σχετικά στο Έθνος της Κυριακής. 
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22767&subid=2&pubid=63867784

Δεν ξέρω ποια θα είναι η νομική συνέχεια στο θέμα, αλλά ειλικρινά εγώ θα έκανα την αρχή με μια βρεγμένη σανίδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Καλά, όποιος παρακολουθεί λίγο τις εξελίξεις απατεωνιάς τα τελευταία χρόνια, ήξερε από την αρχή ότι αυτή η υπόθεση ήταν γελοία, όχι μόνο για το απίστευτο ποσό, που βρίσκεται στα χέρια ενός διεθνώς αγνώστου ατόμου, αλλά και γιατί ο Σώρρας πριν απ' αυτό είχε προσπαθήσει ξανά να εξαπατήσει τους πάντες με την υπόθεση της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο Σώρρας βρισκόταν πίσω και από την υπόθεση της Τράπεζας της Ανατολής; Γιατί σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πρόκειται για μυθομανή κατά... σωρρεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Πώς δεν είμαι σίγουρος; Κι εκείνη την υπόθεση την είχα παρακολουθήσει αναλυτικά. Κοίτα τα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα. Ή μάλλον δες το site του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Καλά, αυτό το φόρουμ, Λεξικάπως, δεν το διαβάζει κανείς πια; Ή μας μπερδεύουν οι τίτλοι;

Χα, χα, χα, χα. Στον κύβο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Όπως φαίνεται πάντως, η υπόθεση έχει πλέον καταντήσει «Ερεύνα και μη πίστευε αν δεν κάψεις θερμίδες»:

Άγρια σφαγμένη 17χρονη στη Θεσσαλονίκη


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά, αυτό το φόρουμ, Λεξικάπως, δεν το διαβάζει κανείς πια; Ή μας μπερδεύουν οι τίτλοι;
> 
> Χα, χα, χα, χα. Στον κύβο.



Είναι που κάποιοι βάζουν τίτλους αλλαντάλλων.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2013)

Η αλήθεια πίσω από το θαύμα με τα φιδάκια της Παναγίας στη Κεφαλονιά!


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

> Ψέμα 3ο. Τα φιδάκια εμφανίζονται στις 6 Αυγούστου.
> Αλήθεια: Όπως διαβάσατε παραπάνω, ψάχνουν να τα βρουν στις 6 Αυγούστου μετά τον εσπερινό. Λογικό να εμφανίζονται την ημερομηνία που τα ψάχνουν.
> 
> Ψέμα 4ο: Τα φιδάκια εξαφανίζονται μετά τον 15αύγουστο.
> Αλήθεια: Μετά τον 15αύγουστο τα ελευθερώνουν.



Μου θύμισε το παλιό αστείο: Γιατί, όταν έχεις χάσει κάτι, το βρίσκεις πάντα στο τελευταίο μέρος που ψάχνεις;



Spoiler



Γιατί, όταν το βρεις, σταματάς να ψάχνεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατά το έτος 1924 ιδρύθη πράγματι ο Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς, με την συμμετοχή των ... Μιχάλη Μανούσκου, *Νότη Καμπέρου*,...
> Δεν θα λησμονήσω ποτέ την δραστηριότητα, δια την επισημοποίησιν και λοιπάς εγγράφους διατυπώσεις περί ιδρύσεως του Ολυμπιακού, του αειμνήστου *Νότη Καμπέρου*, Οικονομικού Αξιωματικού Β.Ν., υπηρετούντος εις το Ναυτοδικείον Πειραιώς...​


Σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της Ελληνικής Ποδοσφαιρικής Ομοσπονδίας (ΕΠΟ), ο Παναγιώτης Καμπέρος ήταν και ένας από τους εκπροσώπους της Ένωσης Πειραιώς στην ιδρυτική Συνέλευση της ΕΠΟ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2013)

Επειδή όλο και συχνότερα κάποιοι εμφανίζουν ως "αδιαμφισβήτητη απόδειξη" περί του ότι "μας ψεκάζουν" φωτογραφίες από εσωτερικό αεροσκαφών στις οποίες φαίνονται διάφορα δοχεία, οι φωτογραφίες όμως αφορούν κανονικότατες δοκιμές πιστοποίησης τύπου (ή, σπανιότερα, πυροσβεστικά αεροσκάφη), ιδού για να γνωρίζετε οι ίδιοι (και για να μπορείτε να αποκρούετε τις ανοησίες): http://www.metabunk.org/threads/debunked-chemtrail-plane-interior-ballast-barrels.661/.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2013)

Η καλύτερη απάντηση σ' αυτήν την βλακεία είναι ότι αν ήθελαν να μας ελέγχουν και υπήρχε τέτοιο χημικό, θα το έριχναν στο νερό, όχι στον αέρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2013)

Μην τους βάζεις ιδέες...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2013)

To me, it's sad to see that the hoax of chemtrails has risen from a 15 year old publicity stunt by neo-nazi Larry Wayne Harris to the point where a man like G. Edward Griffin can declare it the "Greatest Crime in History", and a "Crime Against Humanity". 
A state of mind has been inculcated in which men and even women have been misled so far that they willingly issue public threats to shoot down aircraft which are overwhelmingly commercial passenger flights.
Let's look closely at what is being said, who is involved, what impelled them to this point, because the worst case scenario of the chemtrails hoax is that real physical harm can come from it if true believers take it upon themselves to conduct a violent act.

A Chemtrail Terrorist Manifesto- Clouds of Unknowing

Ως προς τα καθ' ημάς, το ότι υπάρχουν μέσα στη Βουλή κόμματα και αρχηγοί που όχι μόνο πιστεύουν στους ψεκασμούς, αλλά κάνουν και επερωτήσεις πάνω σ' αυτούς, δείχνει --πέρα όλων των άλλων-- ξεκάθαρα την πνευματική κατάντια μας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2013)

Έχετε δοκιμάσει ποτέ να συζητήσετε με κανέναν που πιστεύει στους αεροψεκασμούς και να τον πείσετε με λογικά επιχειρήματα ότι αυτά που λέει δεν ισχύουν; Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2013)

Κι όμως, έχω μια κολλητή που κοκκινίζει και σκύβει το κεφάλι όποτε μιλάει γι' αυτό, επειδή είναι ευφυής και συνειδητοποιεί τον παραλογισμό. Όμως από τη στιγμή που έπεσε μέσα της ο σπόρος (όπως λέει και σε ένα από τα σχόλια), παγιδεύτηκε σε όλο αυτό το σιχαμερό δίχτυ, με τα άρθρα, τα βιντεάκια στο γιουτούμπι και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Γιατί το κακό είναι πως δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει τι είναι αυτά που βλέπει και δεν πείθεται ότι είναι απλώς τα καυσαέρια των αεροπλάνων. Τώρα θα της πασάρω αυτά που μας έδωσε ο Ζάζουλας, αλλά (φτου να πάρει!) επειδή τα αγγλικά της δεν είναι τόσο καλά, θα είμαι υποχρεωμένη να της τα μεταφράσω! :s

Πάντως, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ζαζ. Το έχω αποθηκεύσει ήδη δια πάσαν χρήσιν. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ως προς τα καθ' ημάς, το ότι υπάρχουν μέσα στη Βουλή κόμματα και αρχηγοί που όχι μόνο πιστεύουν στους ψεκασμούς, αλλά κάνουν και επερωτήσεις πάνω σ' αυτούς, δείχνει --πέρα όλων των άλλων-- ξεκάθαρα την πνευματική κατάντια μας.





Palavra said:


> Έχετε δοκιμάσει ποτέ να συζητήσετε με κανέναν που πιστεύει στους αεροψεκασμούς και να τον πείσετε με λογικά επιχειρήματα ότι αυτά που λέει δεν ισχύουν; Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα.



Καλημέρα. Πάντως, οι αεροψεκασμοί θα ήταν μια κάποια λύση για τις υπόλοιπες βλακείες που ακούγονται και που πιστεύει ο κόσμος. Κάπου και η κολλητή της Μπερναρντίνας θα πιστεύει ότι από αεροψεκασμό θα το 'χει πάθει αυτό για το οποίο ντρέπεται.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2013)

Το εξαιρετικά αστείο εντωμεταξύ είναι ότι το ΓΕΑ έχει βγάλει από πέρσι ανακοίνωση με την οποία εξηγεί ότι όχι, δεν γίνονται ψεκασμοί: http://www.haf.gr/el/news.asp?id=6345


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2013)

Ελπίζω να αστειεύεσαι. Θα θεωρηθεί από τους συνωμοσιολόγους έγκυρη πηγή ο ένας απ' τους φορείς που υποτίθεται ότι είναι υπεύθυνος;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2013)

Κάποιοι, όπως βλέπω αλλού, έχουν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν (άργησαν, είναι αλήθεια...) ως επιχείρημα μια πορεία που έκαναν, λέει, πιλότοι ψεκαστικών αεροπλάνων στη Ν. Υόρκη.
Φυσικά πρόκειται για εικαστικό έργο του David Dees, που κατάντησε μούφα. Την οποία παραδέχονται --με μισή καρδιά, φυσικά-- ακόμα και οι... ψεκασμένοι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Την οποία παραδέχονται --με μισή καρδιά, φυσικά-- ακόμα και οι... ψεκασμένοι


Εγώ, πάντως, δεν κατάλαβα το ίδιο διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια στον δεύτερο ιστότοπο.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, δεν κατάλαβα το ίδιο διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια στον δεύτερο ιστότοπο.



This is not real, although it looks like it is. It is an illustration by David Dees
Εννοώ αυτή τη φράση που γράφει πάνω πάνω. Το τι γράφει αμέσως μετά είναι αλλουνού παπά βαγγέλιο. Στο κάτω κάτω ιστότοπος ψεκασμένων είναι, τι περίμενες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Τώρα που πέθανε ο Μάρκες, ξαναβγήκε στη γύρα η «συγκλονιστική αποχαιρετιστήρια επιστολή» του, όπως την ονομάζει μια εφημερίδα. Κάπως έτσι την αποκάλεσαν και στο δελτίο του Mega.

Στην Ημερησία μπορείτε να δείτε το κείμενο στα ελληνικά:
«Αν ο Θεός ξεχνούσε για μια στιγμή ότι είμαι μια μαριονέτα φτιαγμένη από κουρέλια και μου χάριζε ένα κομμάτι ζωή...»
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26511&subid=2&pubid=113258358

Σε αγγλική μετάφραση:
«If for a moment God would forget that I am a rag doll and give me a scrap of life [...]»
Το κείμενο είχε εμφανιστεί σε εφημερίδα του Περού το έτος 2000, όμως πολύ γρήγορα αποδείχτηκε ότι είχε γραφτεί από Μεξικανό εγγαστρίμυθο.
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/marquez.html
http://blogs.outlookindia.com/default.aspx?ddm=10&pid=3243&eid=31

Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα η πληροφορία.


----------



## sarant (Apr 18, 2014)

Στα σχόλια του tvxs κάποιος επισήμανε ότι είναι μούφα και το αναφέρουν, αφού πρώτα παραθέσουν το κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα η πληροφορία.


Υποθέτω ότι το σχόλιό σου αφορά την κατακλείδα. Ήταν όμως περισσότερο ειρωνική παρά βασισμένη σε έρευνα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι ασφαλές να κάνεις τόσο απόλυτες διαπιστώσεις ή διατυπώσεις. Εννοούσα, φυσικά, ότι δεν χρειάζεται φοβερή έρευνα, μέσα ή έξω από τα σύνορά μας, για να ανακαλύψει κανείς πόσο ακριβής είναι η πληροφορία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τώρα που πέθανε ο Μάρκες...


Μια που είμαστε και του σιναφιού, ας τον λέμε τουλάχιστον εμείς με το επώνυμό του: Γκαρσία Μάρκες. Αν παραλείψουμε κάποιο, δικαιούμαστε να παραλείψουμε το Μάρκες, όχι το Γκαρσία που είναι το πρώτο. Εκτός κι αν δεχτούμε ότι στην Ελλάδα τον λέμε έτσι, για λόγους... να πούμε ιστορικούς;


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Όπως λέμε Λόρκα και όχι Γκαρθία Λόρκα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2014)

Εντάξει, ο Λόρκα είναι ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση. Ακόμη και οι Ισπανοί τον λένε σκέτο Λόρκα, υπάρχει και το επίθετο lorquiano που χαρακτηρίζει το ύφος και τα έργα του. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι επιλογή του ίδιου του συγγραφέα να υπογράφει τα έργα του μόνο με το δεύτερο επώνυμο, όπως έκανε ας πούμε ο Χουάν Πέρες Ρούλφο που ξεφορτώθηκε το Πέρες κι έμεινε Χουάν Ρούλφο. Αλλά ο Γκαρσία Μάρκες δεν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση απ' όσο ξέρω.

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενθουσιάζει η τάση που έχουμε να περνάμε για επώνυμο το τελευταίο από τα ονόματα που βλέπουμε. Λέμε Μάρκες τον Γκαρσία Μάρκες, Λιοσα τον Βάργκας Λιόσα, Μονταλμπάν τον Βάθκεθ Μονταλμπάν... εντάξει, κατανοητό, και μας μπερδεύουν παραπάνω και κάτι τύποι που έχουν δύο μικρά ονόματα και κρατούν το πρώτο επώνυμό τους αποσιωπόντας το δεύτερο (όπως ο Μιγκέλ Άνχελ Αστούριας), αλλά λέω ότι όσοι γνωρίζουμε, μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να μην το διαιωνίζουμε. Αν φυσικά θεωρούμε ότι έχει κάποια σημασία.

Ίσως καλύτερα οι εκδότες να μην τύπωναν το δεύτερο επώνυμο. :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Κακώς γίνεται εδώ η συζήτηση και θα τη μεταφέρω στα μεταφραστικά.

Είναι αναμενόμενο λάθος, που είναι πιθανό να γίνεται σε όλες τις άλλες (μη ισπανικές) γλώσσες. Π.χ. στα αγγλικά:
"and Márquez" Gabriel Garcia

Ίσως, αν διάβαζα ένα κείμενο που θα επέμενε συνέχεια στα δύο επώνυμα και ενίοτε θα κατέφευγε στο Γκαρσία, θα με εκνεύριζε όσο ένα άρθρο για τον Edward Montagu-Stuart-Wortley-Mackenzie που ενίοτε θα κατέφευγε στο Stuart-Wortley.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... τον Βάθκεθ Μονταλμπάν


Aμάν Μελ, επίτηδες τα γράφεις αυτά; Πώς να πει ο άλλος δεκαπέντε φορές Βάθκεθ χωρίς να νομίσουν ότι είναι εν μέσω εγκεφαλικού; Ή τουλάχιστον αναφυλαξίας;

Τώρα, στα ελληνικά επίσημα έγγραφα όσοι έχουν δύο επίθετα το δεύτερο το τρώει το μηχανάκι άμα δε χωράει, αλλά οι ισπανόφωνοι έχουν ένα άλλο πρόβλημα: ότι δεν ξέρουμε ποιό είναι το μικρό όνομα και ποιό το επίθετο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Οπότε λες το τελευταίο και ξεμπερδεύεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)

Από χθες κυκλοφορεί (και στην ελληνική μπλογκόσφαιρα και κοπιπαστόσφαιρα) ότι ένας Κινέζος βρέθηκε ζωντανός έπειτα από 17 χρόνια (!) θαμμένος: http://www.axortagos.gr/vrethike-zontanos-anthrakorixos-pou-itan-thammenos-gia-17-xronia.html.
Φυσικά, πρόκειται για μύθο: http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/chinese-miner-found-alive-after-17-years-underground-hoax-1447986 — ο οποίος μάλιστα είναι ένας ακόμη που προέρχεται από σάιτ με ψεύτικες ειδήσεις (του τύπου κουλούρι κλπ): http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/201...ly-found-alive-after-17-years-underground.htm


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2014)

Ο άνθρωπος που καταρρίπτει μύθους και ψέματα του Διαδικτύου

... το τελευταίο εξάμηνο είχε αυξηθεί σημαντικά ο αριθμός των περιστατικών με συμπτώματα οξείας δηλητηρίασης από κυανιούχα, λόγω κατανάλωσης πυρήνων από πικραμύγδαλα και βερίκοκα. Η ανακοίνωση είχε περάσει στα ψιλά. Αντίθετα, με την ίδια ένταση συνεχίζεται στο Ιντερνετ η διάδοση της «είδησης» ότι η πιο ισχυρή αντικαρκινική ουσία της γης κρύβεται στα κουκούτσια από πικραμύγδαλα και βερίκοκα. «Αλλά είναι άγνωστο γιατί δεν συμφέρει τις φαρμακευτικές», συμπληρώνουν συνήθως όσοι αναρτούν το άρθρο.

Πηγή: _Καθημερινή _16.05.2014


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2014)

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/urbanlegends/


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Να με συγχωρεί ο Σαραντάκος που του βάζω Μανδραβέλη δίπλα, αλλά μάζεψε κι αυτός στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή λίγους πολιτικούς μύθους που δεν πρέπει να λείπουν από το νήμα:

*Ιστορίες για δράκους και ελλείμματα*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/778769/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/istories-gia-drakoys-kai-elleimmata

[...]
Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι η συνωμοσιολογία φτάνει στα ύπατα αξιώματα της χώρας. Ετσι ακούσαμε τον κ. Ευρ. Στυλιανίδη να διαδίδει το 2008 (ως αρμόδιος υπουργός Παιδείας) τον μύθο του Hellenic Quest ότι δηλαδή «οι Η/Υ προχωρημένης τεχνολογίας δέχονται ως... "νοηματική" γλώσσα μόνον την Ελληνική»! Ακούσαμε τον κ. Γ. Καρατζαφέρη να κάνει ερώτηση στη Βουλή ζητώντας να μάθει από τον Ελληνα υπ. Εξωτερικών «αν πήγαν οι Εβραίοι στους Δίδυμους Πύργους την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου» κι άλλα πολλά τέτοια φαιδρά.
[...]


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2014)

Συγχωρεμένος. Ο Καρατζαφέρης ιδίως είχε πει πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Τελικά τους καλύτερους μύθους τούς πλάθουν οι φονταμενταλιστές, μια και κουβαλάνε όπου πάνε όλα τα σαρίδια του πιο σκοτεινού μεσαίωνα. Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου πληροφορήθηκα για τον κίνδυνο που διατρέχουν οι διαμένοντες στα πέριξ της Αμφίπολης να δεχτούν την επίθεση δαιμονίων από τον καιρό της ειδωλολατρίας, τα οποία θα πεταχτούν ανεξέλεγκτα από τον τάφο αν δεν προλάβουν ιερείς να τα ξορκίσουν.

http://emmanouilpapas.blogspot.gr/2014/08/blog-post_64.html

Καιρός είναι να αφήσουν οι παπάδες τους νέους δαίμονες (ιδίως τους ομοφυλόφιλους) και να πιάσουν πάλι τους παλιούς, προτού πλημμυρίσει ο τόπος. Μήπως όμως οι παλιοί δαίμονες είναι ίδιοι με τους νέους; Ψύλλοι στ' αφτιά μου μπαίνουνε με αυτό το όνομα: Αμφίπολη!


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Είδα μια διαφήμιση για την ταινία *Lucy* του Λικ Μπεσόν, όπου ο Μόργκαν Φρίμαν υποδύεται τον επιστήμονα και επαναλαμβάνει, με τη φωνή που προσδίδει κύρος στα όσα λέει, τη γνωστή παπάρα ότι χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το 10% του εγκεφάλου μας και φανταστείτε τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε αν φτάναμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε, πόσο θέλετε, το 20%, το 50% ή το 100%. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hVwvpEZEcA

Ο μύθος αυτός κάνει έτσι άλλη μια φορά τη γύρα, και άντε να δούμε πόσοι θα τον ακούσουν από τα χείλη του Φρίμαν και θα τον πιστέψουν. Βλέπω ότι ήδη υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις στον ξένο τύπο. 

Να, για παράδειγμα, μια ιστοσελίδα:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...ay-more-than-10-percent-of-your-brain/374520/

Να και οι σελίδες για το μύθο στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_percent_of_brain_myth
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μύθος_του_διανοητικού_10%

Ευτυχώς δεν περιμένουμε να μορφωθούμε από το Χόλιγουντ. Όσο για την ταινία, που βλέπω ότι κάποιοι κριτικοί έσπευσαν να της βάλουν ένα αστεράκι: αν σας αρέσει να βλέπετε γυναίκες σαν την Σκάρλετ να ξυλοκοπούν τους κακούς, αδιαφορήστε για τις κριτικές. Τι, δεν σας αρέσει; Εσείς χάνετε…


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2014)

Η ταινία είναι επιπέδου B-movie.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Η ταινία είναι επιπέδου B-movie.


Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω, επειδή τα B-movies έχουν πάντα το στοιχείο του χαμηλού προϋπολογισμού. Εδώ υποθέτω ότι έχουμε καταιγιστική δράση που ξεπερνά τα ανθρώπινα όρια (αυτή τη φορά με αιτιολόγηση του μύθου των υπεράνθρωπων ικανοτήτων — συνήθως οι υπεράνθρωποι του Χόλιγουντ είναι απλώς καλά εκπαιδευμένοι...) αλλά με προϋπολογισμό επιπέδου Σκάρλετ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2014)

Όταν λέω επιπέδου B-Movie, εννοώ το αφελέστατο έως γελοίο σενάριο και την ερμηνεία από το υπόλοιπο καστ πλην της Σκάρλετ και του Μόργκαν Φρίμαν. Εν ολίγοις, οι κακοί θύμιζαν καρικατούρες από B-movie. Εκτός αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι και δεν μπορώ να εκτιμήσω αυτό το στυλ. Όσο για τα εφέ, δεν μπορώ να εκτιμήσω πόσο ανέβασαν το κόστος της ταινίας, επειδή την είδα σε βίντεο εργασίας, με χαμηλή ανάλυση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

B-movie με υψηλό μπάτζετ, λοιπόν. Αλλά αυτές οι ταινίες δεν γυρίζονται για να καταναλώνονται στους αργούς και αναλυτικούς ρυθμούς του υποτιτλιστή. Η αναστολή της δυσπιστίας (suspension of disbelief) άμα και της κριτικής διάθεσης απαιτεί παρακολούθηση της ταινίας στο δικό της ρυθμό, σε μεγάλη οθόνη και δυνατά ηχεία. Οι ταινίες αυτές γυρίζονται για να αξιοποιούν τις μεγάλες αίθουσες και τα οικιακά συστήματα υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Κάθε κριτική που γίνεται με διαφορετική ματιά δεν είναι... αντικειμενική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2014)

B-movie δεν είναι. B-movies λέμε τις ταινίες με σχετικά χαμηλό μπάτζετ που προορίζονται για περιορισμένου εύρους διανομή (σε λιγότερους κινηματογράφους ή κατευθείαν σε DVD). Εξαιτίας αυτού είναι που μιλάμε για χαμηλό μπάτζετ, περιορισμένα εφέ, πιο άγνωστους ηθοποιούς, κατώτερα σενάρια, σκηνοθεσία και ηθοποιία. Λέμε βέβαια "ηθοποιία b-movie" και λοιπούς χαρακτηρισμούς.

Η σεναριακή ιδέα είναι πανηλίθια, ακριβώς γιατί βασίζεται σε έναν χιλιοειπωμένο μύθο. Δεν έχει δε καθόλου σασπένς γιατί η ηρωίδα ουσιαστικά γίνεται παντοδύναμη. Αν σας αρέσουν τα εφέ και μόνο, υπάρχουν ταινίες κλάσεις ανώτερες, όπως το _Pacific Rim_, που είναι χιλιάδες φορές πιο διασκεδαστικό και έξυπνο, αν το συγκρίνουμε με το _Lucy_.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τελικά τους καλύτερους μύθους τούς πλάθουν οι φονταμενταλιστές, μια και κουβαλάνε όπου πάνε όλα τα σαρίδια του πιο σκοτεινού μεσαίωνα. Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου πληροφορήθηκα για τον κίνδυνο που διατρέχουν οι διαμένοντες στα πέριξ της Αμφίπολης να δεχτούν την επίθεση δαιμονίων από τον καιρό της ειδωλολατρίας, τα οποία θα πεταχτούν ανεξέλεγκτα από τον τάφο αν δεν προλάβουν ιερείς να τα ξορκίσουν.
> 
> http://emmanouilpapas.blogspot.gr/2014/08/blog-post_64.html
> 
> Καιρός είναι να αφήσουν οι παπάδες τους νέους δαίμονες (ιδίως τους ομοφυλόφιλους) και να πιάσουν πάλι τους παλιούς, προτού πλημμυρίσει ο τόπος. Μήπως όμως οι παλιοί δαίμονες είναι ίδιοι με τους νέους; Ψύλλοι στ' αφτιά μου μπαίνουνε με αυτό το όνομα: Αμφίπολη!



Περί τρολιάς πρόκειται, νομίζω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο μύθος αυτός κάνει έτσι άλλη μια φορά τη γύρα, και άντε να δούμε πόσοι θα τον ακούσουν από τα χείλη του Φρίμαν και θα τον πιστέψουν. Βλέπω ότι ήδη υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις στον ξένο τύπο. Να, για παράδειγμα, μια ιστοσελίδα:
> http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...ay-more-than-10-percent-of-your-brain/374520/


...το οποίο άρθρο κατάφερε να έχει λάθος τον συγγραφέα του βιβλίου όπου πρωτοεμφανίζεται η διατύπωση:
«Τhis completely reasonable assertion was later revived, in mangled form, by the writer *Lowell Thomas* in his foreword to the 1936 self-help bible _How To Win Friends And Influence People_. “Professor William James of Harvard used to say that the average person develops only 10 percent of his latent mental ability,” *Thomas* wrote.»
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influence_People


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...το οποίο άρθρο κατάφερε να έχει λάθος τον συγγραφέα του βιβλίου όπου πρωτοεμφανίζεται η διατύπωση:
> «Τhis completely reasonable assertion was later revived, in mangled form, by the writer *Lowell Thomas* in his foreword to the 1936 self-help bible _How To Win Friends And Influence People_. “Professor William James of Harvard used to say that the average person develops only 10 percent of his latent mental ability,” *Thomas* wrote.»
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influence_People



Σωστά είναι αυτά. Η έκδοση του 1936 (του _How To Win Friends and Influence People_ του Dale Carnegie) έχει εισαγωγικό σημείωμα του Lowell Thomas, ο οποίος αναφέρει «Professor William James of Harvard used to say that the average person develops only 10 percent of his latent mental ability».
http://books.google.gr/books?id=1rW-QpIAs8UC&pg=PA247#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Περί τρολιάς πρόκειται, νομίζω.



Τελικά τους καλύτερους μύθους τούς πλάθουν οι... νεοπαγανιστές; 

Βασικά, το λογοπαίγνιό μου με την Αμφίπολη ήθελα να κάνω. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σωστά είναι αυτά. Η έκδοση του 1936 (του _How To Win Friends and Influence People_ του Dale Carnegie) έχει εισαγωγικό σημείωμα του Lowell Thomas, ο οποίος αναφέρει «Professor William James of Harvard used to say that the average person develops only 10 percent of his latent mental ability».
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=1rW-QpIAs8UC&pg=PA247#v=onepage&q&f=false


Α, δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Διότι οι περισσότεροι τα βάζουν με τον ίδιο τον Κάρνεγκι.


----------



## Irini (Aug 30, 2014)

By the way, ταινίες που τις βλέπεις πιο πολύ λόγω εφέ και που συνήθως χρειάζεται να κατεβάσεις τον διακόπτη της σκέψης για να τις απολαύσεις οι Αμερικάνοι τις λένε eye-candy movies.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Let us say that in this case the eye candy is not the special effects and goes by the name of Scarlett.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2014)

Επειδή με κατσαδιάσατε που τόλμησα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον χαρακτηρισμό «επιπέδου b-movie», ορίστε τι λέει και κάποιος άλλος για την ταινία:

Το Lucy είναι μάλλον απογοητευτικό. Τι μάλλον; Σίγουρα. Aσχολείται με τον αστικό μύθο που λέει ότι αξιοποιούμε μόλις το 10% του εγκεφάλου κ.λ.π. Ωστόσο το πιανει εντελώς αφελώς. Εκνευριστικά αφελώς,* το γυρίζει σε φθηνή ταινία. *Αν δεν το δείτε, δεν έχετε χάσει και τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Καλήμερα. Κατέγραψα στο νήμα του κινηματογράφου τις δικές μου αντιδράσεις:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κινηματογράφου&p=226524&viewfull=1#post226524


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2015)

Ότι πλησιάζουν τα ύστερα του κόσμου το οσμιζόμαστε (ειδικά όχι ο προηγούμενος πρωθυπουργός, γιατί αυτός πλανήθηκε από την όσφρησή του). Αλλά ότι γινόμαστε μάρτυρες στη γένηση ενός φαινομένου κοσμοϊστορικών διαστάσεων μόλις τώρα αρχίζουμε να το παίρνουμε είδηση. Ναι, κυρίες και κύριοι, είναι βεβαιωμένο: ο Αντίχριστος ήρθε στη γη και φανερώθηκε εν σαρκί. Ποιος είναι; Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας! Εκτενής ανάλυση του θέματος από τον Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην προχτεσινή Καθημερινή (22.2.2015). Απολαύστε υπεύθυνα:

«His name is Alexis Tsipras, and it seems that he meets much of criteria of the prophesied Antixrist. He was just elected as the Prime Minister of Greece. He is an atheist and a far left winger». Και στα αγγλικά των αρχαρίων αν απόμεινε κανείς, το ζουμί δεν θα του ξεφύγει. Θα πιαστεί και από τις ελληνογενείς λέξεις και θα τη βρει την άκρη. Θα καταλάβει ότι ο κ. Αλέξης Τσίπρας, ο άθεος και ακροαριστερός, συγκεντρώνει πολλά από τα κριτήρια βάσει των οποίων σχημάτισαν το πορτρέτο του Αντίχριστου οι προφήτες. Και, αποκωδικοποιώντας το μήνυμα, ή θα τρομάξει και θ’ αρχίσει να αποθηκεύει μακαρόνια, φασόλια, κονσέρβες, τσιγάρα, χαρτί υγείας, «οδηγούς επιβίωσης» και μελλοντολογικές ταινίες (για μπούσουλα) ή θα βάλει τα γέλια.

Ιδού ο Αντίχριστος έρχεται λοιπόν. Τι έρχεται, ήρθε κιόλας. Πρωθυπουργεύει. Και μάλιστα στον ομφαλό του κόσμου. Να πρόκειται για τρολάρισμα; Για μία επιπλέον παγίδα στον αχανή και αχάλινο κόσμο του Διαδικτύου, όπου πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουμε ποιο το αληθινό και ποιο το χαλκευμένο, το σοβαρό ή το φαρσικό; Όπου συχνά δεν είμαστε βέβαιοι για την εγκυρότητα ούτε καν ενυπόγραφων αναρτήσεων και τιτιβισμάτων; Όπου βρέθηκαν κοτζάμ κόμματα να απαντούν σε φάρσες εσκεμμένα εξωφρενικές; Και όπου σοβαρές ιστοσελίδες αναγκάστηκαν να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, αφού την πάτησαν υιοθετώντας σαν εγκύρως αποκαλυπτικά «ειδησάρια» κραυγαλέας πλαστότητας;

Δεν μπορούμε να μην είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί. Κακό αυτό. Κάκιστο. Υπονομεύει ένα εξαιρετικό εργαλείο ακαριαίας πληροφόρησης και ακαριαίας ανταπόκρισης σε κάθε πληροφορία, γνώσης, διασκέδασης, σχολιασμού, κριτικής, παρέμβασης κτλ. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ωστόσο, έμπειροι χρήστες του Διαδικτύου, και συγχρόνως μελετητές της κουλτούρας της «Νέας Εποχής» (στοιχείο της οποίας είναι η μανία περί Αποκαλύψεως και Τελευταίων Ημερών), με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για τρολάρισμα. Και η ιστοσελίδα nowtheendbegins υπάρχει (πληκτρολογήστε τη διεύθυνση και θα το διαπιστώσετε), και το «Magazine of Record for the Last Days» επίσης.

Το σπουδαιότερο όμως είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία που πιστοποιούν ότι τελικά ο Αντίχριστος είναι ο κ. Τσίπρας και όχι ο κ. Ομπάμα, που πρωταγωνιστούσε στον σχετικό υπεραστικό μύθο την περασμένη πενταετία. Στοιχεία που δημοσιεύτηκαν στο προαναφερθέν σάιτ στις 11 Φεβρουαρίου, υπό τον τίτλο: «Α Charismatic New World Leader Appears From Nowhere And Takes Control Of Greece». Ωραίο είναι βέβαια να σε λένε λίντερ του κόσμου, κι ακόμα πιο ωραίο να μην τσιμπάς. Αλλά παραπάει να χαρακτηρίζεται «Nowhere» αν όχι το Πολυκλαδικό Λύκειο Αμπελοκήπων, η ίδια η —ήμαρτον, Αθηνά μου— Αθήνα, υποψήφιος δήμαρχος της οποίας υπήρξε ο κ. Τσίπρας το μακρινό 2006. Το μότο της όλης παρουσίασης αντλείται από την Αποκάλυψη, χωρίο της οποίας μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά. Εδώ, στο πρωτότυπο: «Και το θηρίον ο είδον ην όμοιον παρδάλει, και οι πόδες ως άρκτου, και το στόμα αυτού ως στόμα λέοντος. Και έδωκεν αυτώ ο δράκων την δύναμιν αυτού και τον θρόνον αυτού και εξουσίαν μεγάλην». Ενα θεριό όμοιο με λεοπάρδαλη, με πόδια σαν της αρκούδας και στόμα λιονταριού.

Να το λοιπόν το πρώτο τεκμήριο της τσίπρειας αντιχριστότητας: Το τέρας της Αποκαλύψεως, το λεοπαρδαλοαρκουδολιόνταρο, έχει θεαθεί πολλάκις στην Ηπειρο, ιδιαίτερα πέριξ του Αθαμανίου, χωρίου καταγωγής του Αντιχρίστου. Στις πυκνές αναφορές των περιηγητών του 18ου αιώνα, που ζωγράφισαν με μελανά χρώματα τη θηριώδη δράση του, ας προστεθούν λίγοι στίχοι που ακόμα ακούγονται σε πανηγύρια: «Το είδα, μάνα μ’, το θεριό, τό ειδα, μάνα μ’, το τέρας. / Είχε το στόμα λιονταριού, τσ’ αρκούδας τα ποδάρια. / Και τρόμαξα ο έρημος, τρόμαξε κι ο πατέρας, / κοκάλωσαν τα χέρια μας, μας πέσαν τα χαντζάρια». Αυτό το τεκμήριο όμως δεν το καταγράφουν οι ξένοι εσχατολόγοι, καθότι ανεπαρκείς γνώστες της ελληνικής πανίδας και της λαογραφίας μας.

Καταθέτουν όμως άλλα στοιχεία, βαρυσήμαντα. Τα συνοψίζω, υπογραμμίζοντας ξανά ότι δεν πρόκειται για τρολάρισμα. Ο κ. Τσίπρας λοιπόν χαρακτηρίζεται «αρχέτυπο του Αντίχριστου», και μάλιστα με βιβλιογραφική τεκμηρίωση (παραπομπές σε σχετικό άρθρο κάποιου επαΐοντος ονόματι Terry James και στο αυστηρώς επιστημονικό christianpost.com), διότι τον βαραίνουν τα εξής: Είναι «total atheist», εξ ου και η άνευ γάμου συμβίωσή του, ο πολιτικός όρκος και, προσθέτω εγώ, το παγανιστικό-κομμουνιστικό όνομα Ορφέας-Ερνέστο που έδωσε άνευ βαπτίσεως στον δεύτερο γιο του. Και μολαταύτα, αυτός, ένας ερυθρός, είχε μυστική συζήτηση με τον «πράσινο» («very “Green”») Πάπα Φραγκίσκο. Επιπλέον, «έχει την υποστήριξη του Τζορτζ Σόρος», που «είναι πιθανώς ο πιο σατανικός άνθρωπος που περπάτησε ποτέ στη Γη». Ο οποίος Σόρος, εκτός που «έμπασε στην παγκόσμια σκηνή τον Ομπάμα» (τον πρώην Αντίχριστο), ίδρυσε ένα Solidatity Center στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Τυχαίο; Καθόλου. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπως επισημαίνουν οι παρατηρητικοί αντιχριστολόγοι μας, που εδώ βάζουν τα γυαλιά στον κ. Λιακόπουλο, άρχισαν όλα, με την ανακοίνωση του προγράμματος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και, προσθέτουν, απευθυνόμενος ειδικά στους Θεσσαλονικιούς πρωτοπαρουσίασε λεπτομερώς τον Αντίχριστο ο Παύλος. Δεν είναι, μας λένε, προφητική η περικοπή της «Προς Θεσσαλονικείς» Β΄ επιστολής, όπου ο Παύλος κατακεραυνώνει τον αποστάτη και άνομο, τον «αντικείμενον» στον Θεό, που θα εμφανιστεί «κατ’ ενέργειαν Σατανά»;

Και να ’ταν μόνον αυτά. Ο πατέρας του κ. Τσίπρα, λένε οι ευφάνταστα υβρίζοντες, ήταν «a billionaire with a direct link with the Mossad», άρα... Αφήστε δε που κάποιος στην Ελλάδα τούς είπε ότι το πραγματικό όνομα δεν είναι «Τσίπρας» (εκ του τσίπουρου) αλλά «Cipra», πράγμα που αποδεικνύει ότι ο εξ Αθαμανίου Αντίχριστος «έχει εβραϊκή καταγωγή», άρα δεύτερον... Αλλά την καραμπινάτη απόδειξη που συνιστά το «Αθαμάνιον» πώς και δεν την υπολόγισαν οι Αποκαλυψιακοί μας; Αθ- (εκ του άθεος) + α επιτατικό + μανία, φως φανάρι: μανιακός άθεος. Μα μήπως δεν έστειλαν σημάδια οι ουρανοί γκρεμίζοντας το γεφύρι κοντά στο χωριό του Αντίχριστου στη βδομάδα πάνω της νίκης του; Και δεν κλαίει από τη μέρα των εκλογών ο Εσταυρωμένος στον Ασπρόκαμπο της Κορινθίας; Το λένε το Ίντερνετ, η «Ελεύθερη Ώρα» και η «Espresso»...

Από γλωσσική άποψη επισημαίνω το επίθετο *αποκαλυψιακός *: 1. Ο σχετιζόμενος με την Αποκάλυψη του Ιωάννη | 2. Ο συνωμοσιολογικά ερμηνεύων τα τεκταινόμενα σε συνάφεια με τις προφητείες της Αποκάλυψης του Ιωάννη περί εσχάτων ημερών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Πάντως δεν έκανε επαρκή έρευνα. Σε άλλα ανάλογα δημοσιεύματα είχα διαβάσει π.χ. ότι το αρκτικόλεξο SYRIZA με δυσκολία κρύβει το πραγματικό όνομα (και στόχο) της παράταξης: SYRIA.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμένος... εμείς κύριοι όχι μόνο το αποκαλύψαμε πρώτοι αλλά το ξέραμε κι από πριν (εγώ το είδα σε έναν φεϊσμπουκικό φίλο που ζει ΗΠΑ και μάλιστα σε πολιτεία που ευδοκιμούν παντός είδους χριστιανοβαρεμένοι).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2015)

Εννοείται, στο φέισμπουκ τα ξέρουμε όλα ήδη από πέρσι. Το προφήτεψε και ο γέροντας. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν το είδατε πουθενά;
«Πώς διαβάζεται το όνομα Τσίπρας ανάποδα; Σαρπ Ιστ - sharp east - δηλαδή Κοφτερή Ανατολή!» Τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω στη φαντασία.

Εμένα πάντως με ξέκανε εκείνο το antixrist. Πώς διαβάζεται, αντιχρίστ;


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2015)

Αυτό είναι αντίστοιχο του επιφωνήματος Jesus C. Reist, οπότε διαβάζεται άντι- εξ-ράιστ. 
Αλλά αυτές είναι υπερβολές. Ο σωστός άθεος ξέρει ότι όλα οφέιλονται στους εξωγήινους- ακομα κι η στάση του Πούτιν.


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εμένα πάντως με ξέκανε εκείνο το antixrist. Πώς διαβάζεται, αντιχρίστ;



Ράιτ

χα χα χα χα :devil:

Άι εμ αν *αντικράιστ*, :devil:
Άι εμ αν αναρκάιστ.
Ντον νόου γουαρ-αϊ-γουόντ 
Μπαρ-αϊ-νόοου χάου το γκετ ιτ
Άι γουανα-ντιστρόι


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

Τρώμε οχτώ αράχνες τον χρόνο στον ύπνο μας; Όχι: http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...e-swallow-8-spiders-a-year-while-they-sleep1/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Νέα μόδα: Ανεβάζει ένα σάιτ κάποιο hoax πλασάροντάς το σαν κανονική είδηση (και πιθανότατα μην έχοντας κάνει την παραμικρή προηγούμενη έρευνα κι επομένως πιστεύοντας ότι ισχύει) κι όταν τους το επισημαίνουν οι σχολιαστές έρχονται οι πανέξυπνοι και γράφουν «δεν έχει σημασία που είναι μαϊμού η είδηση, εμείς δεν την αποσύρουμε επειδή λέει αλήθειες», «δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν λέει ψέματα, απλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα / το σωστό» — και το αποκορύφωμα «όταν μια ψεύτικη είδηση κρύβει τεράστιες αλήθειες έχει τη δύναμη μιας αληθινής είδησης ή τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να ακούγεται ανεξαρτήτως ποιος την είπε ή όχι»... :blink:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Άλλη μια ευρέως διαδιδόμενη μπούρδα:





Πάμε, λοιπόν:
1. Η μονάδα μέτρησης του πόνου λέγεται dol (< λατ. _dolor_), όχι del.
2. Η κλίμακα μέτρησης του πόνου είναι δεκαβάθμια: 0-10.
3. Ο πόνος της γέννας δεν είναι ενιαίος για όλες τις περιπτώσεις, ούτε είναι προκαθορισμένος.
4. Είναι αυτοαναιρούμενο να λες ότι κάτι που είναι αδύνατον να το υπερβεί ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός, τελικά το υπερβαίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Κλαίνε οι μανούλες...

Και αφού ο άνθρωπος αντέχει μέχρι 45 ...del και η διαφορά των 12 μονάδων μέχρι τα 57 ισοδυναμεί με το να σου σπάσουν 20 κόκαλα ταυτόχρονα, αυτό σημαίνει προφανώς ότι ο άνθρωπος αντέχει φυσιολογικά να του σπάσουν καμιά 35αριά κόκαλα ταυτόχρονα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

Όντως, Δόκτωρ, απ' όπου κι αν το πιάσεις είναι παράλογο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Να φτιαχτεί και μονάδα μέτρησης bol, με κλίμακα 1-2, που θα δείχνει αν σου σπάνε το ένα ή και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Σεξιστή!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σεξιστή!


Ε, μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί για το άλλο φύλο στο πόσα ωάρια σου πρήζουν ταυτόχρονα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?458


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2015)

Για τον πόνο και την δύναμη δεν ξέρω, αλλά όσο για αγάπη, έπρεπε ν' ακούγατε το βρισίδι που έριχνα εκείνη την κρίσιμη ώρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Δηλαδή στους πολιτισμούς που γεννάνε οι γυναίκες μόνες τους, χωρίς καμιά βοήθεια, όρθιες και χωρίς να βγάζουν κιχ τί γίνεται; Αντέχουν να τους πατήσει οδοστρωτήρας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2015)

Πέρα από το ότι ο πόνος είναι μια υποκειμενική αίσθηση και, αν το πάρουμε με όσο το δυνατόν πιο επιστημονικό τρόπο γίνεται*, τα όρια αντοχής (ας πούμε λιποθυμίας) είναι διαφορετικά ανάλογα με το άτομο, σαν αίσθηση εξαρτάται κι από την βιοχημική κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται ο οργανισμός μας. Όπως τα επίπεδα αδρεναλίνης, τις φυσικές καταπραϋντικές ουσίες που παράγει ο οργανισμός, κ.α.



* π.χ. ίση άσκηση πίεσης σε διαφορετικά άτομα· βύθισμα δαχτύλου σε ίδιας θερμοκρασίας νερό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Ρε σεις, έχετε πάθει τρολίτιδα τελικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2015)

Συγγνώμη κύριος, στην παιδική χαρά δεν βρισκόμαστε; 

Η μαιευτήρας μου έλεγε ότι η αντίληψη του πόνου διαφέρει πολύ από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο. 
Με το ίδιο ακριβώς κάταγμα π.χ. ένας μπορεί να σφαδάζει και άλλος απλώς να παραπονιέται ελαφρώς.
Μας έλεγε ότι είχε ξεγεννήσει γυναίκα που ενώ είχε συσπάσεις και διαστολή τέτοια που κόντευε να βγει το παιδί, έλεγε ότι δεν αισθανόταν πόνο. Πήγε στη γιατρό επειδή είχε λίγα υγρά παραπάνω (είχαν σπάσει τα νερά).
Τα επιστημονικά τα είπε ο Έλλης πιο πάνω. 

Μάλιστα εγώ το ζώον τα είχα βολέψει μέσα στο μυαλό μου ότι θα γεννήσω κι εγώ χωρίς πόνο. 
Κούνια που με κούναγε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Στην παιδική χαρά, ναι. Έχεις δίκιο! 

Παίρνω τα κουβαδάκια μου και πάω παρακάτω. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Eγώ από την άλλη βλέπω καταχθόνιο συνωμοσιολογικό μήνυμα ότι οι μαμάδες που δεν πονάνε στη γέννα δεν αγαπάνε τα παιδιά τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2015)

Και άμα κάνεις επισκληρίδιο πρέπει να σου παίρνει το κράτος την επιμέλεια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

*Πάρτι για συνωμοσιολόγους στο Διαδίκτυο*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/832908/article/epikairothta/ellada/parti-gia-synwmosiologoys-sto-diadiktyo

Με τη χρήσιμη διεύθυνση:
http://ellinikahoaxes.gr/


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2015)

«Και στη Γερμανία έχουν αποφασίσει να κάνουν οίκους ανοχής για κτηνοβάτες».

Βίντεο με το κ. Πάνο Καμμένο στο γνωστό παραλήρημα:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFU5y_KYJdI

Έγραψε σχετικά ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης στα Νέα της 16/12/2015:

*Καμήλες*
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5319459/kamhles/|

«Στη Γερμανία έχουν αποφασίσει να κάνουν οίκο ανοχής για κτηνοβάτες, θέλει ο άλλος να πηγαίνει με σκύλο, με γάτα, με καμήλα, με καμηλοπάρδαλη. Επειδή λοιπόν το κάνουν στη Γερμανία, θα θέλω εγώ να παντρεύεται ο άλλος καμήλα;».
Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πιστέψει ότι ο υπουργός Άμυνας μιας ευρωπαϊκής χώρας, μάλιστα μιας χώρας της ευρωζώνης, λέει τα παραπάνω για να δηλώσει την αντίθεσή του στο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για ζευγάρια του ιδίου φύλου που νομοθετεί η κυβέρνησή του; Πουθενά στον κόσμο οι πολιτικοί δεν μπουρδολογούν χωρίς συνέπειες. Αλλά εδώ είναι Μπαλκάνια...
Η ουσία είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος ο οποίος ελέγχει τα στρατά (που έλεγε κι η Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου) ισχυρίζεται, στα σοβαρά, ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι αντίστοιχη της κτηνοβασίας κι ότι στην Ευρώπη, και μάλιστα στη Γερμανία, λειτουργούν οίκοι ανοχής για κτηνοβάτες. Πού το βρήκε; Μα στην πηγή όλων των πληροφοριών, στο απέραντο Ίντερνετ (εκεί που το είχε βρει και η συνάδελφός του του ΚΚΕ Λιάνα Κανέλλη πολύ καιρό πριν). Ισχύει; Όχι φυσικά, είναι μια μπούρδα, ένα επινόημα. Και δεν είναι το μόνο. Πώς κατασκευάστηκε; Από ευφάνταστους συνωμοσιολόγους — όπως είχε κατασκευαστεί και η δήθεν δήλωση Κίσινγκερ, ο οποίος ήθελε να εξαφανίσει τους Έλληνες αρχίζοντας από τον πολιτισμό και τη γλώσσα τους!
Προφανώς, η μπούρδα, σε διάφορες παραλλαγές (μια απ’ αυτές, επαυξημένη, παρουσίασε χθες το πρωί η πρόεδρος της Νεολαίας των ΑΝΕΛ σε ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη), έχει έναν στόχο: να κατασκευάσει ένα ρατσιστικό υπόστρωμα του τύπου: τι δουλειά έχουμε εμείς οι Έλληνες με αυτούς τους υπανθρώπους τους Ευρωπαίους; Μπούρδες τέτοιου τύπου, όσο κυκλοφορούν στο Ίντερνετ, είναι σαν τους ψεκασμούς. Δεν μαζεύονται. Όταν όμως τις ισχυρίζεται σοβαρά ο υπουργός Άμυνας της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, θα περίμενε κανείς την αντίδραση πρώτα των συνομιλητών του και, τέλος, των νουνεχών κυβερνητικών εταίρων του.
Στο Ίντερνετ είδα ότι ο Πάνος Καμμένος έχει νουνεχείς κυβερνητικούς εταίρους. Να μην πιστεύω το Ίντερνετ;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2015)

Σε μια σοβαρή χώρα, οι πολιτικοί είναι σοβαροί και οι δημοσιογράφοι επίσης σοβαροί. Τίποτα από τα τρία δεν ισχύει στη συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη του αρχιανέλου: δύσκολα λες σοβαρή τη χώρα που διενεργεί μέσα σε μια βδομάδα δημοψηφίσματα με ερωτήματα «προτιμάς να είσαι πλούσιος και υγιής ή πτωχός και ασθενής», καταφέρνει να διχάσει το εκλογικό σώμα και στη συνέχεια ερμηνεύει το αυτονόητο αποτέλεσμα ως εντολή για το αντίθετο. Ο καψανέλος δεν ήταν ποτέ σοβαρός και ο χατζηγράφος έχει επίσης διασυρθεί πολλάκις ως αδαής και στημένος, κατά μόνας ή δια του δήθεν αντιπροσωπευτικού κοινού του. Οπότε, και γκαμήλες, και ελέφαντες, και μαμούθ και όλα τα παράλληλα ζωντανά και πεθαμένα θα ακούτε (όσοι ακούτε) σε τέτοιες περιστάσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Επειδή λοιπόν το κάνουν στη Γερμανία, θα θέλω εγώ να παντρεύεται ο άλλος καμήλα;


Το θέμα είναι, θα θέλει η καμήλα;


Spoiler



Είπα να κάνω και κάνα χαζό λογοπαίγνιο, αλλά φοβήθηκα ότι θα ξεφύγουμε τελείως.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2015)

Νόμιζα ότι σε τέτοιους μύθους πάντα πρωταγωνιστεί η Δανία (ή η Σουηδία), τώρα βλέπω ότι έγινε Γερμανία, μια που η Γερμανία είναι ο νέος εχθρός. 

Τώρα, για να δούμε τί γίνεται στη Γερμανία:
To 2012 βρίσκω στο ιντερνετιο αυτή εδώ τη δημοσίευση από γερμανική πηγή, η οποία αναφέρει ότι κάποια υπεύθυνη για ζητήματα προστασίας των ζώων έκανε σχετικές δηλώσεις με μορφή ημι-ανέκδοτου (έχει ακούσει ότι κλπ κλπ). 
Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, από το Μπιμπισί: Animal welfare: Germany moves to ban bestiality
Αποσπάσματα: Germany legalised bestiality (zoophilia) in 1969, except when the animal suffered "significant harm"[..] Bestiality is banned in many European countries, including the Netherlands, France and Switzerland. [...] The act however, is permissible in Belgium, Denmark and Sweden, though Stockholm is considering a change in the legislation.
Και το άρθρο αναφέρει και οργάνωση σχετική: [...] Michael Kiok, the chairman of the pressure group Zoophile Engagement for Tolerance and Information (Zeta) [...]

Και ακόμα πιο πολλούς μήνες αργότερα ξύπνησε η Ντέιλι Μέιλ, το έκανε θέμα και την αντιγράψανε οι πάντες και βρίσκει κανείς διάφορες αναδημοσιεύσεις και συλλογές υπογραφών κλπ κλπ. Δυστυχώς στο snopes το οποίο όμως ασχολείται όχι με δημοσιεύματα αλλά με αστικούς μύθους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2015)

http://hoaxunveiled.blogspot.gr/2014/05/fake-news.html?m=1


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2016)

Το κλέβω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου και απλώς το αποδίδω στην αρχική πηγή:

*Αρχαία Ελληνικά Θέατρα - Εξαίρετη ακουστική μόνο της Ελληνικής γλώσσας* 

[...]Η ακουστική λοιπόν στο αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου έχει το αξιοπερίεργο, ότι έτσι όπως ακούγονται καθαρά τα Ελληνικά εκεί, δεν μπορούν να ακουστούν άλλες γλώσσες, υπάρχει δηλ. κάποιου είδους συντονισμού του ήχου, της Μαθηματικής Ελληνικής γλώσσας, του χώρου και της ακουστικής, και αυτό γιατί η Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι μουσική γλώσσα.

Γνωστή δε η σχέση μεταξύ μουσικής αρμονίας και των μαθηματικών και των μαθηματικών με την αρμονία του σύμπαντος, όπως επίσης γνωστό είναι ότι στην αρχαία Ελλάδα η μουσική, η αριθμητική η γεωμετρία και η αστρονομία ήταν αδελφές επιστήμες.
http://ellhnikhkosmokratoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=220&catid=2&Itemid=109​
Και νόμιζα ότι είχα ακούσει ό,τι μπορούσε να κατεβάσει η φαντασία αυτών των κακόμοιρων αρχαιοβαρεμένων.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 11, 2016)

Και τη γαστρονομία να μην ξεχνάμε, που πάει χέρι χέρι με την αστρονομία. (Το ξέρω γιατί το άκουσα στην ταινία «Πολίτικη κουζίνα».) Οι Έλληνες μαγειρεύουν και τρώνε βάσει πανάρχαιων μαθηματικών κανόνων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Οι Έλληνες [...] τρώνε βάσει πανάρχαιων μαθηματικών κανόνων.



Εγώ τρώω εκθετικά. Αρχίζω σεμνά και στο τέλος εκτίθεμαι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εγώ τρώω εκθετικά. Αρχίζω σεμνά και στο τέλος εκτίθεμαι...



Post of the week.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2016)

Και βεβαίως το κόλπο με το χαρτί που το σκίζουνε στη μέση του θεάτρου και το ακούς μέχρι την τελευταία σειρά οφείλεται στο ότι το χαρτί τσιρίζει στα ελληνικά όταν σκίζεται. 

Επίσης, γι'αυτό οι Ρωμαίοι έριχναν τους Χριστιανούς στα λιοντάρια, από τα νεύρα τους που πληρώσανε ακριβό εισιτήριο και δεν ακούγανε τίποτα.


----------

